# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Taxation anti dlocalisation

## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

Depuis 2007 et l'change sur la TVA sociale entre Fabius et un responsable de l'UMP, on a continu  parler de cette ide de taxation de la consommation plutt que du travail.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai trouv un article du monde qui parait assez complet, expliquant  la fois les profits esprs, ainsi que les doutes soulevs pour cette mesure de TVA sociale.

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...99_823448.html

J'ai aussi retrouv un vieux sujet de 2007 sur le forum politique, donc je le met en lien : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d35...ent-cest-quoi/

Pour ma part, j'tais totalement oppos  l'ide au dbut(2007), surtout parce que je me disais : ca va peser sur les mnages les plus pauvres.
Mais aprs plusieurs lectures, je ne sais pas si ca va effectivement tre si mauvais que cela, et si cet effort ne doit malgr tout pas tre mis en place.

En effet, un mnage pauvre gagne environ 800 euros par mois.(RSA famille)
de cela on retranche 250 euros de loyers en moyenne(aprs APL).
Il reste 550 euros qui serviront majoritairement  payer les frais basiques de type lectricit, eau, nourriture, matriel scolaire, vtements, tlphone, internet, etc...
Mme si l'on augmentait de 5% toutes ces dpenses, le total serait relativement limit.
5% de 550 euros, c'est 27 euros 50. 

Si en plus on dcidait d'exclure les produits de premire ncessit(Eau nourriture, lectricit)  5.5% de cette mesure, l'impact en serait encore plus faible, de l'ordre de 10 euros pour le mme foyer.

On a donc un impact plus que limit sur le pouvoir d'achat, pour une quantit de recettes phnomnales. 1% de TVA en plus, c'est 10 milliards d'euros rcuprs.

J'irais mme encore plus loin pour ma part, en mettant en place une taxation(srement au niveau de l'europe) qui serait base sur l'IDH des pays qui vende ce produit. Si vous avez un IDH pourri comme la chine, l'inde ou l'afrique, vous avez un malus en fonction de cet IDH, si vous avez le mme IDH que nous, vous avez 0% de taxes. cette taxes s'appliquant galement dans les changes / ventes entre filiales du mme groupe.

Enfin, dans un sens gnral, que pensez vous de l'ide de faire porter nos cotisation salariales sur la consommation, ce qui voudrait dire faire payer le modle social  tous les franais(nous sommes tous consommateurs) et non plus sur les seuls actifs.

Est ce une bonne ide, ou quelque chose qui vous parait impossible ?

Pierre

Si possible, j'apprcierais que les rponses soient un tant soit peu argumentes... Rpondre en 1 ou 2 lignes sans dvelopper n'est pas super intressant(et relve souvent du troll ou de la provocation). Mon but est vraiment d'avoir des avis pour ou contre pour envisager le problme de manire plus gnrale.

----------


## casanabo

Je n'ai pas d'lements vraiment concret  t'apporter, mais simplement des rflexions par rapport  ce que j'ai vu dans ma vie personnelle qui peuvent peut tre t'aider  te faire ton avis.
Ce message n'est pas vraiment la pour te dire si cette solution est bonne ou pas, mais juste qu'il est a mon avis difficile de juger l'impact qu'une augmentation de la TVA aurait pour les gens dj en difficults financires.

Ce que j'ai vu, c'est que la valeur de l'argent dpend beaucoup de ce qu'on possde. 

J'ai vu des gens se bagarrer pour arriver  trouver 15 en fin de mois simplement pour pouvoir finir le mois autrement qu' dcouvert. 

Ce que je veut dire c'est que si 27,50 ce n'est rien quand on touche assez pour pouvoir mettre toujours un peu de cot, mais quand on fini tout les mois en ngatif ou proche de 0 sur son compte 27,50  a peut reprsenter beaucoup de choses. 
mme avec un budget quilibr, ca peut reprsenter le droit de ce faire plaisir une fois dans le mois  manger autre chose que des patates ou des pates,  faire une sortie ou acheter un jouet a son fils... 
Et ca peut servir aussi  compenser quand une grosse dpense imprvue tombe ( panne de voiture, de machine  laver ou de frigo)

Alors c'est pas toujours des produits de premire ncessit, mais ca fait du bien quand c'est possible quand mme, et ca permet de sortir un peu de la simple survie pour avoir le droit de vivre.

----------


## fregolo52

Je dis qu'il faut aller voir ailleurs ce qu'il s'est fait.
Il me semble que le Brsil a fait ce genre de chose pour viter d'avoir du "made in China" partout.

On va tre tax de protectionnisme, mais bon c'est comme a que le Brsil est ce qu'il est aujourd'hui (plus fort que nous).

Il y a tellement de chose  dire ! On parle toujours taxe, mais pourquoi les allemands sont mieux plac que les franais ? On n'est pas plus bte, donc y'a un systme qui ne va pas. Comme l'impt sur les socits. Est ce normal qu'une PME paie plus d'impts que les gros du CAC40 ? 

Il faut faire une TVA sociale pour relancer la machine, mais il faut aussi revoir le systme et casser des taboux, grande spcialit franaise.

----------


## Acropole

Pour ceux qui ont un emploi, mme  faible revenu, si la hausse des taxes est compense par la baisse des cotisations, a peut peut tre le faire. En gros si on touche le brut au lieu du net. Mais pour ceux n'ayant pas de revenus du tout a peut tre trs problmatique. Sauf peut tre  faire des exonrations de taxe en passant  la caisse au supermarch pour les plus dmunis.
Mais dans l'ensemble il faudrait tudier a en profondeur avec des statistique en bton.
Sinon, j'ai une autre question. Pourquoi a n'a pas t fait avant ? Sarkozy avait la majorit au snat et au parlement pendant 5 ans.
Ha oui, y'a des lections.
Donc on va beaucoup en entendre parler (sauf si a fait baisser dans les sondages) et a ne se ferra pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

Une piste qui est mise en place au canada est de dduire des impots un quota de taxes pour les personnes a faible revenus.

Ils payent comme tous les autres, mais se voient rembours en fin d'anne la somme verse. (ou tous les trimestres)

En comptant 20 euros par bnficiaire du RSA ca fait 450 millions a dduire de la manne de la TVA.

TVA a 25%, c'est 55 milliards de plus de rcupr environ.
Les cotisations sociales reprsentent 266,4 milliards environ.(URSAFF)

Ca veut dire qu'on peut baisser les cotisations sociales d'environ 20%.(la redistribution aux personnes a faible revenu est ngligeable dans le calcul)

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour ceux qui ont un emploi, mme  faible revenu, si la hausse des taxes est compense par la baisse des cotisations, a peut peut tre le faire. En gros si on touche le brut au lieu du net. Mais pour ceux n'ayant pas de revenus du tout a peut tre trs problmatique. Sauf peut tre  faire des exonrations de taxe en passant  la caisse au supermarch pour les plus dmunis.
> Mais dans l'ensemble il faudrait tudier a en profondeur avec des statistique en bton.
> Sinon, j'ai une autre question. Pourquoi a n'a pas t fait avant ? Sarkozy avait la majorit au snat et au parlement pendant 5 ans.
> Ha oui, y'a des lections.
> Donc on va beaucoup en entendre parler (sauf si a fait baisser dans les sondages) et a ne se ferra pas.


Suffit d'augmeter les allocations.

Pourquoi pas fait avant:
car c'est revoir tout le fonctionnement d'un pays
car ca pose des problmes de concurence avec les pays frontaliers
car ca risque de poser des problmes "psychologique" quand tu vas voir le prix de tout les produits augmenter de 20%
car il y a plus de risque de frauder la TVA que l'impot sur le travaille (25 millions de travailleurs  controler contre des milliards de transactions  controler)
et enfin car les socialistes n'aiment pas la tva (impot qui est le mme pour un faible revenu et un revenu lev mais il y a aussi des solutions pour certains produits mettre une tva plus faible pour les X premier m d'eau, X premier kilowatt)

Et ce n'est pas du protectionisme vu que tous les produits sont soumis  la mme TVA (qu'ils soient chinois ou franais)

Perso je pense que se serait une bonne mesure si elle tait dcid au niveau europens

----------


## Jon Shannow

Faut voir aussi que la baisse des charges patronales pourraient entrainer des PME et PMI et surtout des artisans  embaucher. Je connais pas mal de gens ayant un petit restaurent qui aimeraient pouvoir embaucher une personne, mais au vue des cotisations, prfrent faire plus d'heure eux-mme...

Il ne faut pas voir que l'impact sur les prix, il faut le voir dans son ensemble. Je pense que si c'est fait correctement (et l, c'est une autre paire de manche), a peut apporter un coup de pouce srieux  notre conomie.

Et le fait que les conomistes (ceux qui ont prns depuis des annes le modle anglo-saxon) ne soient pas pour me fait dire que c'est peut-tre une trs bonne chose !  :;):

----------


## fregolo52

> Faut voir aussi que la baisse des charges patronales pourraient entrainer des PME et PMI et surtout des artisans  embaucher. Je connais pas mal de gens ayant un petit restaurent qui aimeraient pouvoir embaucher une personne, mais au vue des cotisations, prfrent faire plus d'heure eux-mme...


Mauvais exemple !! Je mange tous les midis dehors, et franchement, la baisse de la TVA n'a rien apporter pour le salari et le consommateur. L o je mange (en RP), trs peu ont appliqu la baisse sur la carte et je n'ai vu aucune embauche.

----------


## BenoitM

Ah oui dans les points ngatifs, il y aussi le tourisme qui va souffrir d'une tels dcisions (bon si elle est appliquer au niveau europen ca aura moins d'impact mais pour les touristes hors UE, ils dpenseront moins et viendront moins nombreux)

----------


## pmithrandir

La restauration est un milieu un peu spcial aussi, difficile a inspecter et vraiment proteg par les politiques locaux comme nationaux.

Pour ce qui est des avantages, il y en a un autre de taille je pense.
Si la main d'oeuvre voit son cout descendre, elle concurrence non seulement les autres pays, mais aussi la machine.

Si vous venez dans des pays a faible taux horaire, vous verrez trs peu de machine, et beaucoup de gens les manches releves. 

Si par exemple un patron a besoin d'une machine qui coute 100 000 euros pour remplacer un salari qui en coute actuellement 50 000, il lui faut 2 ans. Si on baisse les cotisation sociales de 20%, on a un salaire vers de 45 000 euros, et donc il faut 2 ans et un trimestre pour rentabiliser la machine.
Ca peut donc inciter les patrons a moins robotiser.

----------


## fregolo52

Je ne sais pas si tu suis l'actu (de trs prs) de l'autre ct de l'Altantique (donc chez nous). Mais ce matin, la grosse actu c'est les millions de RTT non pris chez le personnel hospitalier. Donc, les scnaries fusent !! Suppression des 35h ..... En gros, tu reviens  39h sans toucher au reste (salaire ...). L je crois que les syndicats vont hurler, travailler 39h pay 35. L'Allemagne l'a fait (baisse des salaires), mais la France n'est par prte (ct latino) pour ce genre de sacrifice.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mauvais exemple !! Je mange tous les midis dehors, et franchement, la baisse de la TVA n'a rien apporter pour le salari et le consommateur. L o je mange (en RP), trs peu ont appliqu la baisse sur la carte et je n'ai vu aucune embauche.


Je suppose que ton seul exemple vaut pour tous, c'est a ?
Et  part a, les chevilles ?

Plus srieusement, je pense que tous les patrons de resto n'ont pas jou le jeu, mais une majorit, si.
Et pense aussi qu'une bonne partie des restos n'ont survcu que grce  cette baisse de la TVA, et qu'il y a de fortes chances qu'ils coulent une fois la TVA remise  19,6

D'ailleurs, je trouve qu'il y a un trop gros cart entre 5.5 et 19.6, ne faudrait-il pas des taux intermdiaires pour certains produits ncessaires sans tre de premires ncessit ?

----------


## ManusDei

Personnellement, pour "combattre" les dlocalisations, je pense qu'il serait plus efficace d'instaurer une taxe carbone, un peu comme elle avait t tente aprs le Grenelle de l'environnement.

Les produits venant de loin seraient donc plus lourdement taxs (distance = ptrole), et on pourrait galement prendre en compte les normes colo du pays en question, augmentant ainsi la comptitivit des produits rellement fabriqus en France.
Mais contrairement au projet de la majorit, il faut que tous les produits soient touchs.

Sur les restaurants, la baisse de taxe n'tait pas uniquement l pour l'embauche. C'tait aussi pour baisser les prix, pour l'investissement (en matriel), et pour augmenter les salaires. Donc pour vrifier si c'est efficace ou non, c'est compliqu je pense.

----------


## pmithrandir

Manus dei, la taxe carbone est pour moi une parcelle de ce que l'on peut valuer d'un pays. 
Est ce que l'on juge plus important un respect de l'environnement, ou de battre a armes gales avec des pays qui ne paye pas de justice, de police, d'ducation, etc... Forcement on ne peut pas les concurrencer. En plus, rien n'incite certains gouvernements a lever leurs population, vu que leurs couts exploseraient et qu'ils perdraient la comptitivit.

En plus, la distance n'est pas toujours proportionnelle  l'emprunte carbone. Un bateau avanant a 20km/ h consommera en fait trs peu rapport au tonnage, par rapport a un avion, ou  un camion. On peut donc avoir des produits qu'il vaut mieux produire  l'autre bout du monde que de les importer en camion du centre de l'europe.


pour la passage a 5.5% de TVA, je pense que de toute faon il y a une grosse arnaque. Une partie non ngligeable de la nourriture utilis dans les restaurant est de la nourriture transforme taxe a 19.6% a l'achat. La mme chose revendue a 5.5% met 15% de TVA dans la poche du restaurateur(principe de redistribution de la TVA)

J'achte une tablette de chocolat a 11.90 euros (soit 10 euros HT + 1.90 de TVA)
Je revends 10 carrs de chocolats a 5.5%, je rcupre donc mes 10 HT + 5.5%

Je me fait rembourser 19.6%(non imposable) et je donne 5.5%  l'tat. bilan 14% de TVA dans la poche.
Corrigez-moi si je me trompe, mais c'est comme ca qu'on m'expliquait la TVA en compta...
Si j'ai bien raison, ca veut dire que juste en faisant du CA sur une somme donne, on gagne 15% pris dans les poches de la France.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Plus srieusement, je pense que tous les patrons de resto n'ont pas jou le jeu, mais une majorit, si.


Je pense  l'inverse que certains ont jou le  jeu, la majorit non.




> Et pense aussi qu'une bonne partie des restos n'ont survcu que grce  cette baisse de la TVA, et qu'il y a de fortes chances qu'ils coulent une fois la TVA remise  19,6


Foutaises. Les resto depuis vingts ans ont t achevs par le lobby de la scurit routire, pas par la TVA.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense  l'inverse que certains ont jou le  jeu, la majorit non.


C'est ton point de vue...





> Foutaises. Les resto depuis vingts ans ont t achevs par le lobby de la scurit routire, pas par la TVA.


Ha ! C'est donc, a ! Il est impossible d'imaginer manger sans se bourrer la gu***e ! Non, parce que, personnellement je suis capable de manger en buvant de l'eau, ou un seul verre de vin, pas toi ?  :8-): 

Je pense que la baisse de la TVA dans la restauration n'tait que justice face  l'avantage de la restauration  emporter. Donc, soit on met tout le monde  5,5 soit tout le monde  19,6 mais on ne cre pas une concurrence dloyale par la TVA.

----------


## Marco46

> Je suppose que ton seul exemple vaut pour tous, c'est a ?
> Et  part a, les chevilles ?
> 
> Plus srieusement, je pense que tous les patrons de resto n'ont pas jou le jeu, mais une majorit, si.
> Et pense aussi qu'une bonne partie des restos n'ont survcu que grce  cette baisse de la TVA, et qu'il y a de fortes chances qu'ils coulent une fois la TVA remise  19,6
> 
> D'ailleurs, je trouve qu'il y a un trop gros cart entre 5.5 et 19.6, ne faudrait-il pas des taux intermdiaires pour certains produits ncessaires sans tre de premires ncessit ?


Personnellement je constate dans ma ville que ceux qui ont appliqu la baisse de la TVA sont blinds de monde, en particulier  midi alors qu'ils ne l'taient pas forcment avant a.

Quand on a le choix entre un sandwitch mdiocre mang sur un banc  5 ou 6 euros et un plat principal  7 ou 8 euros bien attabl le choix est vite fait.

Aprs pour les embauches j'en sais rien faudrait demander a aux restaurateurs.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est ton point de vue...


Non, c'est celui de la cour des comptes :
http://www.france24.com/fr/20101007-...ploi-cout-prix

http://www.ccomptes.fr/fr/CPO/docume...ntreprises.pdf




> Non, parce que, personnellement je suis capable de manger en buvant de l'eau,


J'ai une grande mfiance envers les buveurs d'eau (ce club trs select o on retrouve Hitler, Sarkozy, etc ....)

----------


## Bluedeep

> .
> 
> Aprs pour les embauches j'en sais rien faudrait demander a aux restaurateurs.


Plutt  la cour des comptes. cf. supra.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, c'est celui de la cour des comptes


Si tu avais lu attentivement les liens que tu proposes, tu aurais compris que ce que pointe la cours des comptes (en 2010, donc y a un an) c'est le cot de la mesure par rapport  l'emploi, et pas du tout vis  vis des baisses des prix ou des investissements raliss par les restaurateurs.

Je pense qu'il ne fallait pas s'attendre  des miracles. Nombre de restaurateurs ont profit de la baisse de la TVA pour changer du matriel obsolte depuis 10 ans et/ou augment leurs salaris. Quand, dans un secteur pris  la gorge, on donne un peu de possibilit, chacun voit ses urgences. Et donc, le retour sur investissement ne peut se faire en un an ou deux. Je pense que si les politiques sont moins c**s qu'ils n'y paraissent, ils vont laisser cette mesure en place et ils en rcolteront les fruits dans un ou deux ans.




> J'ai une grande mfiance envers les buveurs d'eau (ce club trs select o on retrouve Hitler, Sarkozy, etc ....)


D'abord, tu ne me cites pas en entier, ensuite, au volant de ma voiture, je prfre de loin des buveurs d'eau.  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je pense qu'il ne fallait pas s'attendre  des miracles. Nombre de restaurateurs ont profit de la baisse de la TVA pour changer du matriel obsolte depuis 10 ans et/ou augment leurs salaris


Bien sur; pas pour s'augmenter eux !  ::D: 

Srieusement, tes parents/compagne/beaux-parents, etc .... (biffer mention inutile) sont restaurateurs, je suppose ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

J'avais commenc a multi-citer certaines parties de messages et prparer des rponses, mais trop peu de temps, donc abandon.
Nanmoins, quand je vois tout ce qui tourne autour de la restauration, je ne peux que m'tonner: savez vous rellement combien a cote de faire tourner un restaurant correctement (je veux dire si on a l'espoir fou de bien faire son boulot, respecter les rgles, payer ses employs, etc...) ?
Moi, je viens de la restauration.
Je vous invite donc a y aller faire un petit tour, une petite vingtaine d'annes.
Je pense que vous regretterez amrement votre sige.
Ils se sont peut tre en partie augments ? Et alors !? Mettons en relation ce qu'ils touchent rellement et le nombre d'heures investi (une vie de dur labeur moyengeux, pour info), la plus part du temps a fait pas rver.
Il est trs certain et tout a fait comprhensible que la plupart aient fait un petit effort sur les prix, un effort sur certains salaires d'employs afin de les garder, et quelques investissements. Rien d'anormal.
Pour certains, ils ont commenc a panser les plaies et tenter de sauver la barque.
Qui a pu croire que comme par magie, des milliers d'emplois allaient tre crs en peu de temps ?
Srieusement !? C'est le monde de Bisounours la, Harry Poter, c'est un film, je le rappelle !
Peut tre qu'avant de revenir sur cette baisse de la TVA il aurait fallu laisser le temps agir, et on aurait surement eu des effets, mais pas sur du court terme.
Mais c'est la crise, il faut agir tout azimuts, dans tous les sens, peut importe ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien sur; pas pour s'augmenter eux ! 
> 
> Srieusement, tes parents/compagne/beaux-parents, etc .... (biffer mention inutile) sont restaurateurs, je suppose ?


Pas de chance, rien de tout a. Une simple connaissance du milieu, car j'y ai fait du service info pendant quelques annes. 
Je connais pas mal de restaurateurs (bien sr des petites structures, pas les toils du Michelin), qui bosses 14/16h par jour 6 jours semaines, et qui se font moins que leurs employs. Alors, oui, j'espre que bon nombre d'entre eux se sont augments. 

@sunchaser : merci, enfin quelqu'un qui parle en connaissance de cause.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tient, avec les nouveauts qui n'en sont plus sur la TVA sociale, je me suis amus a faire un petit calcul.

Si on augmente de 5.4% la TVA pour la mettre a 25%

L'augmentation de prix mensuelle est d'environ 25-30 euros pour un smicard(je compte la moiti du revenu non imposable a la TVA comme le loyer).

Le revenu est quand  lui de 55 Milliard d'euros.

Si on divise ca par 30 millions d'actifs, on obtient un revenu de 152 euros par actif et par mois.

Hypothse : 
si au lieu de changer les pourcentages, on disait que : 
 - les cotisations salariales bnficient d'une baisse de 30 euros, le salaire net serait donc de 30 euros plus lev automatiquement.
 - les cotisations patronales bnficient elles de 120 euros de diminution.(soit 8% du salaire brut d'un smicard environ)

Les plus pauvre ont donc un salaire gal en pouvoir d'achat. en revanche, les revenus plus levs cotisent plus par la TVA, mais reoivent moins en pourcentage.

Du coup, ca me parait super social et vachement de gauche comme mesure si c'est appliqu comme cela.(c'est les plus riches qui payent)

Bon, pour les retraits, c'est pas aussi rose, mais bon, je ne les plaint plus trop les retraits... je n'en connais pas un seul qui n'a pas un meilleur niveau de vie que moi...(puisque logement pas cher, trop grand, et souvent achet il y a longtemps)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les plus pauvre ont donc un salaire gal en pouvoir d'achat. *en revanche, les revenus plus levs cotisent plus par la TVA*, mais reoivent moins en pourcentage.
> 
> Du coup, ca me parait super social et vachement de gauche comme mesure si c'est appliqu comme cela.(c'est les plus riches qui payent)


Heu ! Tu t'es pas gour l ?
Parce qu'il me semble que la TVA soit la mme pour tous (que l'on soit smicard ou milliardaire).
C'est ce qui rend la proposition de TVA sociale du gouvernement particulirement injuste, d'ailleurs !
On baisse les charges salariales (et patronales), ce qui va surtout bnficier aux gros salaire, et on compense par une TVA qui est la mme pour tous.

----------


## pmithrandir

je vais expliquer ce que je veux dire...

le smicard paye 30 euros de TVA en plus.

celui qui gagne 2000 euros a lui ce budget la environ : 
700 loyer
300 economies
1000 dpenses
Sur les 1000 de dpense, il va donc payer 50 euros de TVA en plus.

Si comme dans mon hypothse tu redistribue 30 euros a tous les salaris, le smicard aura un resultat de 0.
celui a 2000 euros payera lui 20 euros de sa poche.(50-30)

le gagnant dans l'histoire, c'est bien le smicard qui reoit 150 euros alors qu'il ne paye que 30, alors que celui qui paye 500 et qui reoit 150 perds de l'argent.


En fait, quand on dit : le riche cotise moins a la TVA que le pauvre, c'est  la fois vrai et faux.
Il cotise plus en valeur : 50 euros dans mon exemple
Il cotise moins en pourcentage de son revenu. : 50/2000 (2.5% contre 3% pour celui qui gagne 1000 euros)

EDIT



> On baisse les charges salariales (et patronales), ce qui va surtout bnficier aux gros salaire, et on compense par une TVA qui est la mme pour tous.


Tout dpend si la baisse est en valeur ou en pourcentage. en valeur elle bnficie aux pauvres, en pourcentage aux riches.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Tout dpend si la baisse est en valeur ou en pourcentage. en valeur elle bnficie aux pauvres, en pourcentage aux riches.


des modifications en "valeur" je n'en connais que sur les allocations familiales que en sont pas indexes sur les revenus...ce qui est tout  fait anormal  mon sens. Il faudrait au minimum appliquer un plafond au del duquel elles ne sont plus verses.

----------


## pmithrandir

> des modifications en "valeur" je n'en connais que sur les allocations familiales que en sont pas indexes sur les revenus...ce qui est tout  fait anormal  mon sens. Il faudrait au minimum appliquer un plafond au del duquel elles ne sont plus verses.


Comme quoi ca existe.

Mon systme ne me choquerait pas du tout en tout cas. En plus, je pense qu'il rpondrait au problme, qui est de garder des emplois non qualifi et industriel chez nous.

Honntement, pour le moment, les salaires de 2 a 3000 euros ne sont pas les plus  plaindre par le chmage je pense... en comparaison des ouvriers. Ils ont la protection du savoir faire et de l'exprience acquise dans leur emploi. Un ouvrier est remplac en 2 heures...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Comme quoi ca existe.
> 
> Mon systme ne me choquerait pas du tout en tout cas. En plus, je pense qu'il rpondrait au problme, qui est de garder des emplois non qualifi et industriel chez nous.
> 
> Honntement, pour le moment, les salaires de 2 a 3000 euros ne sont pas les plus  plaindre par le chmage je pense... en comparaison des ouvriers. Ils ont la protection du savoir faire et de l'exprience acquise dans leur emploi. Un ouvrier est remplac en 2 heures...


en mme temps la TVA "sociale" consiste donc  supprimer les charges patronales (payes par l'employeur) pour les compenser par la TVA (paye par l'employ/consommateur). l'objectif tant de rendre l'employ franais moins cher et plus comptitif...ce qui implique de ne pas augmenter son salaire  ::): 

je gagne autant, je cote mon cher  mon patron et mes courses me cotent plus cher ! en quoi suis-je gagnant ?!

et si tu penses que les patrons reporteront la baisse des charges sur les salaires, regarde simplement ce qu'il s'est pass avec la restauration  5,5%  ::): 

d'autant que tu n'as pas du lire la dernire phrase



> Par ailleurs, les bas salaires sont dj largement xonrs de cotisations sociales, l'impact d'un basculement pourrait donc avoir des effets limits dans l'industrie, sense pourtant tre la premire bnficiaire du dispostif

----------


## pmithrandir

> en mme temps la TVA "sociale" consiste donc  supprimer les charges patronales (payes par l'employeur) pour les compenser par la TVA (paye par l'employ/consommateur). l'objectif tant de rendre l'employ franais moins cher et plus comptitif...ce qui implique de ne pas augmenter son salaire 
> 
> je gagne autant, je cote mon cher  mon patron et mes courses me cotent plus cher ! en quoi suis-je gagnant ?!
> 
> et si tu penses que les patrons reporteront la baisse des charges sur les salaires, regarde simplement ce qu'il s'est pass avec la restauration  5,5%


Ici, 2 choses sont  voir : 

Les cotisations patronales qui sont en plus du salaire Brut, donc  la charge du patron. Si on diminue celles ci, le patron peut ou pas rpercuter sa baisse.

Les cotisations salariales qui forment la diffrence entre le brut et le net. Le contrat de travail mentionnant un chiffre brut, une diminution des cotisations salariale aboutit automatiquement  un gain pour l'employ. L'employeur ne peut rien faire contre cela. 

Il est donc possible d'quilibrer la perte de pouvoir d'achat de 30 euros par une exonration de cotisations salariales pour 30 euros. 




> Par ailleurs, les bas salaires sont dj largement xonrs de cotisations sociales, l'impact d'un basculement pourrait donc avoir des effets limits dans l'industrie, sense pourtant tre la premire bnficiaire du dispostif


Le point des exoneration existantes est pertinent. Il faudrait savoir combien coute encore un employ sous qualifi en France.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Il est donc possible d'quilibrer la perte de pouvoir d'achat de 30 euros par une exonration de cotisations salariales pour 30 euros.


le but n'est pas d'quilibrer les choses, mais bien de rduire le cot de l'employ franais, et donc, comme tu le soulignes trs justement, rduire les charges patronales en les transfrant sur la TVA.

rduire les charges salariales ne change rien pour l'entreprise et fait perdre une recette  l'tat. Si tu rpercutes sur la TVA, au lieu de prlever sur les plus gros salaires tu perois le mme montant chez tout le monde, y compris les non salaris d'ailleurs. au lieu d'avoir un impt proportionnel aux revenus il est proportionnel  tes achats.  Et l encore on pourrait se demander quel est le % des revenus qui sert  consommer chez les riches qui spculent et les moins riches qui font ce qu'ils peuvent avec leur budget.

on peut aussi se demander si le revenu est correctement impos...

EDIT: tient je l'avais rat cette info

----------


## Jon Shannow

En mme temps, faire baisser le cot salarial, c'est presque comique quand on voir que les dividendes reverss par les seules entreprises du CAC40 au titre de 2011 s'lvent  environ 37Mds d'euros !

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, si la TVA sociale / anti deloclisation ou quelque soit son nom rencontre une telle antipathie, c'est majoritairement parce que les gens disent qu'il va y avoir une perte de pouvoir d'achat pour les personnes les plus dmunies.

30 euros pour un smicard, ca peut tre la diffrence entre le dcouvert et l'equilibre.

Mon ide est donc d'utiliser une partie des recette pour rendre cette perte nulle pour les personnes les plus dmunies et faire en sorte que les personnes qui apportent le plus d'eau au moulin soient les plus riche.

Comme je disais, il y a une manne de 150 euros par personne a redistribuer. Si on le fait par pourcentage, on va avoir une baisse de 15 ou 20 euros par mois pour le cout d'un smic, c'est ngligeable. A la rigueur peut tre 50 euros.
Le cadre suprieur de son cot aura une baisse de 200 euros sur son cout mensuel.

Le but de cette mesure tant de ramener des emploi non qualifi dans notre pays, je pense donc que le pourcentage d'exonration n'est pas le plus adapt.

En revanche, si on fait des hypothse avec exonration fixes pour les salaires suivants : 
1000 : 7% de baisse du cout pour le patron. 
2000 : 3.5% de baisse du cout pour le patron,Une perte de 20 euros de pouvoir d'achat.(50-20 euros) pour le salari
3000 : 2.3% de baisse du cout pour le patron, une perte de 50 euros de pouvoir d'achat pour le salari.
5000 : 1.4% de baisse du cout pour le patron, une perte de 100 euros de pouvoir d'achat.

Le calcul tant toujours : 120 euros d'exonration pour le patron, 30 euros pour le salari.
On voit bien que les grands gagnants sont les employs au smic qui gardent le mme pouvoir d'achat mais qui rendent leur travail bien plus comptitif.
En revanche, les salari a 3000 euros et plus voient une baisse de leur salaire ngligeable, et une perte de pouvoir d'achat de 50 euros, largement acceptable pour ce type de salaire.





> En mme temps, faire baisser le cot salarial, c'est presque comique quand on voir que les dividendes reverss par les seules entreprises du CAC40 au titre de 2011 s'lvent  environ 37Mds d'euros !


je vois difficilement le rapport. Si tu peux faire rparer ton pantalon pour 10 euros alors que ca te couterait 20 euros de le faire rparer ailleur, tu ira forcement la ou c'est 10, mme si ca te coute 5 euros de transport. (conomie de 25%)

En revanche, si le commerant a 20 euros en bas de chez toi te dit, finalement c'est 17 euros chez moi, tu verra peut tre moins l'interet de perdre ton temps pour 2 euros(soit 10%) d'conomies.

----------


## ManusDei

Le principal problme avec la TVA "sociale" est qu'on doit avoir 3 leviers qui bougent. 

on augmente la TVA (facile)on baisse les charges sociales/patronales (facile)les entreprises augmentent les salaires en proportion de ce qu'elles ont conomis en charges (lol)

----------


## el_slapper

> En mme temps, faire baisser le cot salarial, c'est presque comique quand on voir que les dividendes reverss par les seules entreprises du CAC40 au titre de 2011 s'lvent  environ 37Mds d'euros !


Ca n'est pas trs pertinent - l'objectif d'une entreprise est de gagner de l'argent, pas de verser des salaires.

Ce qui l'est, c'est de calculer le diffrentiel de cout "travailleur" sur une pice finie entre un produit fabriqu en France et un produit fabriqu en Chine. Il me semble que pour une paire de baskets, c'est moins de 10 centimes. Donc, pour 10 misrables centimes, on prfre dlocaliser. Ca donne une ide des couts de transport(absolument ridicules), mais aussi des risques d'approvisionnement que cel reprsente : il se passe 6 semaines entre la sortie d'usine en Chine et l'arrive en supermarch en France.

Pour certains produits, la dlocalisation a t purement idologique, avec des gais trs faibles - et des couts cachs en termes de flexibilit et de stock. Ca n'est pas vrai pour tous les produits - et ceux-l resteront produits loin d'ici. Un diffrentiel de 3%(rsultat de la TVA sociale) sur le cout du travail en France n'a aucun sens : soit le produit ncssite beaucoup de main-d'oeuvre, et il restera manufactur dans les pays pauvres, soit il n'en ncssite pas beaucoup, et la dcision de dpart - comme de retour - est idologique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ca n'est pas trs pertinent - l'objectif d'une entreprise est de gagner de l'argent, pas de verser des salaires.


a n'est pas pertinent pour un dcisionaire d'entreprise. Le but du gouvernment ne doit pas tre d'enrichir les actionnaires pour enrichir les actionnaires non plus; donc, quand les entreprises s'enrichissent et dlocalisent quand mme, il n'y a pas de raison que les seuls mesures prises soient de les caresser dans le sens du poil. 

Je ne dis pas d'aller taper sur les patrons (mme si a peut dfouler  :;):  ) mais il serait bon d'tudier plus de solutions. Les mthodes  base de carotte et de bton on fait leurs preuves, aprs tout.

Faire des "cadeaux" aux entreprises a marche mais  force d'en faire on se retrouve  faire un nivellement social par le bas--la mondialisation est partie pour rduire les ecarts entre pays sur le long terme, mais a ne devrait pas se faire au plus petits commun dnominateur.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le principal problme avec la TVA "sociale" est qu'on doit avoir 3 leviers qui bougent. 
> 
> on augmente la TVA (facile)on baisse les charges sociales/patronales (facile)les entreprises augmentent les salaires en proportion de ce qu'elles ont conomis en charges (lol)


Faites la distinction entre charges salariales et patronales.

Les charges patronale qui baisse c'est un cot pour le patron qui diminue.
Les cotisations salariales qui baissent, c'est un salaire qui augmente automatiquement.

En chiffres ca donne pour un salari a 1700 brut, donc 1280 net.
le salari cote 2150 euros environ par mois.

Si on baisse les charges salariales de 50 euros, le net monte a 1330 euros sans que le patron ne puisse rien y changer. Le salaire sur le contrat est toujours le brut. Le salari cote toujours 2150 euros a son entreprise.

Si on baisse les charges patronales de 50 euros, le cout descend a 2100 euros, pour un salaire inchang  1280 euros net pour le salari.

Pour les dlocalisation idologiques, j'en doute fortement maintenant. Nombre de professions font machine arrire, et les couts que nous envisageons ne sont pas la totalit de ceux que l'entreprise paye.

Par exemple, une grve de transport en commun, de la poste, des avions sont autant de contretemps, de cots et d'ennuis qu'une socit voudra viter. Je ne parle mme pas d'une grve des salaris.

Certaine socits ont choisis de dlocaliser quand ca paraissait absurde juste pour donner du travail a des gens qui veulent travailler, et pas seulement avoir un travail(salaire).

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Le principal problme avec la TVA "sociale" est qu'on doit avoir 3 leviers qui bougent. 
> 
> on augmente la TVA (facile)on baisse les charges sociales/patronales (facile)les entreprises augmentent les salaires en proportion de ce qu'elles ont conomis en charges (lol)


C'est ce que j'avais compris au dbut et j'ai mis un petit temps  comprendre que le net allait automatiquement augmenter comme l'explique pmithrandir.
Je pense que les politiciens manquent un peu de pdagogie pour expliquer a, ils ne savent pas vendre leurs projets.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est surtout que la diminution devra porter majoritairement, si ce n'est pas uniquement, sur les cotisations patronales.

Les syndicats vont essayer de faire en sorte de glaner quelques trucs pour les salaris, pour quilibrer la monte de la TVA, mais le but final reste bien de diminuer le cout de la main d'oeuvre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca n'est pas trs pertinent - l'objectif d'une entreprise est de gagner de l'argent, pas de verser des salaires.


Les dividendes verss ne sont pas de l'argent gagn POUR l'entreprise mais par des personnes qui ne savent souvent mme pas o elle se trouve ni ce qu'elle fabrique !





> En fait, si la TVA sociale / anti deloclisation ou quelque soit son nom rencontre une telle antipathie, c'est majoritairement parce que les gens disent qu'il va y avoir une perte de pouvoir d'achat pour les personnes les plus dmunies.


En fait, non ! C'est le pouvoir d'achat de tout le monde qui est touch. Alors, videmment, plus tu gagnes moins c'est grave, mais aujourd'hui, 2000/mois, c'est le dbut de la misre !




> je vois difficilement le rapport. Si tu peux faire rparer ton pantalon pour 10 euros alors que ca te couterait 20 euros de le faire rparer ailleur, tu ira forcement la ou c'est 10, mme si ca te coute 5 euros de transport. (conomie de 25%)


Le rapport c'est que le cot main d'uvre n'a que peu d'influence sur le cot final, en ralit (c'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le PDG de PSA). Donc, c'est un faux problme, mais qu'il est plus facile  faire gober que d'expliquer que si on est oblig de dlocaliser, c'est parce que les actionnaires veulent se payer un nouveau yacht ! 
Maintenant, plaons un Taxe Carbone en fonction de la distance entre la fabrication et la vente ! L, on va voir le cot de transport explos, et l'intrt de la fabrication locale redeviendra vident !




> a n'est pas pertinent pour un dcisionaire d'entreprise. Le but du gouvernment ne doit pas tre d'enrichir les actionnaires pour enrichir les actionnaires non plus; donc, quand les entreprises s'enrichissent et dlocalisent quand mme, il n'y a pas de raison que les seuls mesures prises soient de les caresser dans le sens du poil.


Ben, pourtant c'est ce que l'on fait !
Les patrons du CAC 40 ont vu leurs salaires augment de 24% en 2011. Et vous ? 




> Faire des "cadeaux" aux entreprises a marche mais  force d'en faire on se retrouve  faire un nivellement social par le bas--la mondialisation est partie pour rduire les ecarts entre pays sur le long terme, mais a ne devrait pas se faire au plus petits commun dnominateur.


Je ne vois pas ce qui te fais dire que les cadeaux aux entreprises fonctionnent ?
J'aurais au contraire tendance  dire que c'est ce qui est fait depuis les annes 70 (premier choque ptrolier) et que le chmage n'a jamais cess d'augmenter (les seules baisses du % de chmeurs sont dues  des magouilles mthodes de calcul diffrentes).

Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour qu'un patron soit mieux payer que ses salaris, mais quand un patron s'augmente de 24%, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas pour ses salaris ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les charges patronale qui baisse c'est un cot pour le patron qui diminue.
> Les cotisations salariales qui baissent, c'est un salaire qui augmente automatiquement.


Oui, sauf que a donne l'occasion pour le patron de ne (par exemple) pas augmenter ses salaris une anne donne parce "que regarde tu as gagn 100 euros net par mois sur ton bulletin de paie". Il y a toujours des moyens.

Bien sr le priv va rler puis tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Ben quoi, le priv fait pas grve contrairement au public  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui, sauf que a donne l'occasion pour le patron de ne (par exemple) pas augmenter ses salaris une anne donne parce "que regarde tu as gagn 100 euros net par mois sur ton bulletin de paie". Il y a toujours des moyens.
> 
> Bien sr le priv va rler puis tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Ben quoi, le priv fait pas grve contrairement au public


Ca c'est effectivement possible... a chacun de faire en sorte de bien rflchir et d'avoir les arguments.




> Le rapport c'est que le cot main d'uvre n'a que peu d'influence sur le cot final, en ralit (c'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le PDG de PSA). Donc, c'est un faux problme, mais qu'il est plus facile  faire gober que d'expliquer que si on est oblig de dlocaliser, c'est parce que les actionnaires veulent se payer un nouveau yacht !


Ca dpend dans quel mtiers. En France, effectivement, la main d'oeuvre ne coute plus grand chose dans un produit. Parce que les emplois qui en ncessitait sont parti.

On arrive donc au dernier points, qui est le retour de certains emplois qui taient juste au del de la limite intressante pour dlocaliser. Ces emplois peuvent donc revenir, ou se recrer ici et ainsi redynamiser le march de l'emploi.




> Maintenant, plaons un Taxe Carbone en fonction de la distance entre la fabrication et la vente ! L, on va voir le cot de transport explos, et l'intrt de la fabrication locale redeviendra vident !


Moi je suis d'accord, je ferais mme une autre taxe sur l'IDH pour pnaliser les pays non dmocratiques ou qui ne redistribuent pas leurs richesses. Mais bon, c'est difficile  mettre en place.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le principal problme avec la TVA "sociale" est qu'on doit avoir 3 leviers qui bougent. 
> 
> on augmente la TVA (facile)on baisse les charges sociales/patronales (facile)les entreprises augmentent les salaires en proportion de ce qu'elles ont conomis en charges (lol)


Euh pas besoin d'augmenter les salaire si tu diminue les charges patronale.

Et bon facile je suis pas sur:
Effet sur la consomation
Envie de frauder la tva
Problme des frontaliers

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Euh pas besoin d'augmenter les salaire si tu diminue les charges patronale.
> 
> Et bon facile je suis pas sur:
> Effet sur la consomation
> Envie de frauder la tva
> Problme des frontaliers


en fait il faudrait augmenter les charges patronales sur les bas salaires pour inciter  augmenter les salaires  ::D:  a fait passer les charges patronales en partie dans les charges salariales et augmente le pouvoir d'achat...et donc la consommation  ::): 

mais pour l'conomie il est plus simple d'endetter les salaris, a cre des richesses sans investissement, c'est tout bnef, a demande juste toujours plus de nouveaux pauvres.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca dpend dans quel mtiers. En France, effectivement, la main d'oeuvre ne coute plus grand chose dans un produit. Parce que les emplois qui en ncessitait sont parti.


Oui et Non, en fait c'est surtout du  l'augmentation des prix des matires premires.




> On arrive donc au dernier points, qui est le retour de certains emplois qui taient juste au del de la limite intressante pour dlocaliser. Ces emplois peuvent donc revenir, ou se recrer ici et ainsi redynamiser le march de l'emploi.


Oui, mais le chmage c'est intressant pour le patronat, et donc fortement conseill aux gouvernement de ne pas trop en faire. Un taux de 8/12% est idal.




> Moi je suis d'accord, je ferais mme une autre taxe sur l'IDH pour pnaliser les pays non dmocratiques ou qui ne redistribuent pas leurs richesses. Mais bon, c'est difficile  mettre en place.


Et qu'entends-tu par non dmocratique ? Parce que moi je met la France et les USA l dedans (entre autres).




> Envie de frauder la tva


J'ai cru que tu tais italien...  ::mouarf::  Mais non !  :8-): 




> en fait il faudrait augmenter les charges patronales sur les bas salaires pour inciter  augmenter les salaires  a fait passer les charges patronales en partie dans les charges salariales et augmente le pouvoir d'achat...et donc la consommation 
> 
> mais pour l'conomie il est plus simple d'endetter les salaris, a cre des richesses sans investissement, c'est tout bnef, a demande juste toujours plus de nouveaux pauvres.


Tout  fait. Pour que les patrons et les actionnaires puissent continuer  s'en mettre plein les poches, il faut du chmage et des pauvres. 
Chmage, Pauvret et Prcarit sont les mamelles du libralisme !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et qu'entends-tu par non dmocratique ? Parce que moi je met la France et les USA l dedans (entre autres).


J'entends par la avoir un droit de vote, mme imparfait, avoir accs a une justice, a des soins,  l'ducation, etc...

Le classement en anglais(la version franaise n'a que le TOP 25 ou 30)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...elopment_Index

Toutes ces liberts ont un cot qui est non ngligeable. C'est autant d'conomie que font certain pays, nous mettant aprs cela dans une situation de concurrence dloyale. C'est un peu comme si 2 entreprises avaient pignon sur rue, une qui facture la TVA et pas l'autre, le tout sans contrle.

Dans cette hypothse, nous sommes a 0.884
 - Les USA sont  0.910, ils ne sont pas taxs.
 - Le Chili est  0.805, il subit une taxe de 0.884-0.805 = 7.9%
 - La Chine est  0.687, elle subit une taxe de 0.884-0.687 = 19.7%
 - La rpublique dmocratique du Congo est  0.286, elle est donc taxe en thorie de 59.8%. En pratique, on pourrait imaginer un niveau maximal de taxation des produits vers 30 ou 40%.

On pourrait appliquer le mme principe pour la pollution des pays metteurs.

Le soucis est je pense que l'on se ferait taper dessus par l'OMC... aprs, il faut voir si ca en vaut la peine.

----------


## Paul TOTH

lire aussi sur la TVA Sociale

----------


## Marco46

> Ca c'est effectivement possible... a chacun de faire en sorte de bien rflchir et d'avoir les arguments.


En mme temps en quoi le fait d'argumenter et d'avoir raison a quoi que ce soit  voir avec la conclusion d'un entretien avec ton employeur (ou la personne le reprsentant) ??? C'est un rapport de force je te rappelle, pas une recherche de la vrit.




> Ca dpend dans quel mtiers. En France, effectivement, la main d'oeuvre ne coute plus grand chose dans un produit. Parce que les emplois qui en ncessitait sont parti.
> 
> On arrive donc au dernier points, qui est le retour de certains emplois qui taient juste au del de la limite intressante pour dlocaliser. Ces emplois peuvent donc revenir, ou se recrer ici et ainsi redynamiser le march de l'emploi.


Si tu veux faire revenir des emplois en dlocaliss, la meilleure et la plus efficace des solutions c'est de faire augmenter le prix de l'nergie, et en particulier du ptrole. Attends un peu que Mr Baril monte  150 $ de manire durable et tu vas voir l'efficacit de la chose, bien plus que n'importe quelle mesure que pourrait prendre n'importe quel gouvernement. Je te rappelle que l'conomie est mondialise, et qu'un gouvernement prend des mesures locales. Difficile d'avoir un impact quelconque.

Ou alors il faut que les chinois se mettent  faire du social. C'est pas gagn.




> J'entends par la avoir un droit de vote, mme imparfait, avoir accs a une justice, a des soins,  l'ducation, etc...


Si tu veux avoir accs  une justice,  une ducation, et  des soins si t'es pauvre c'est surtout pas aux USA qu'il faut aller.

Il n'y a pas de rapport direct en dmocratie et justice sociale, dsol. 

Et puis c'est quoi une dmocratie ? En russie ils votent pour leur prsident. C'est une dmocratie ?




> Toutes ces liberts ont un cot qui est non ngligeable. C'est autant d'conomie que font certain pays, nous mettant aprs cela dans une situation de concurrence dloyale. C'est un peu comme si 2 entreprises avaient pignon sur rue, une qui facture la TVA et pas l'autre, le tout sans contrle.


Tout a fait.

Jusqu' trs rcemment, les USA n'avaient aucun systme de sant mutualis. Ils avaient peur que a soit trop ... sovitique.

Donc c'est pas une question de dmocratie (si on peut encore considrer les USA comme une dmocratie).

Ce que t'es entrain de dire, c'est qu'il faudrait que tous les pays du monde aient les mmes exigences en terme de "social". Protection sociale, droit du travail, ducation, sant, etc ...

Sauf que :

1/ Tous ces pays n'en sont pas capable du fait de leur niveau de dveloppement conomique.
2/ La plante ne sera pas capable de supporter physiquement 7 milliards d'habitants  notre niveau de dveloppement.

----------


## el_slapper

Le ciel va tomber sur nos ttes, mais je suis d'accord avec Marco46. Le dveloppement humain, c'est en gros le modle occidental. Un logement chauff, des soins de qualit, des dplacements, etc..... pour 7 milliards d'humain, une seule terre, c'est trs, trs, trs juste.  ::aie:: 

Et +1 aussi avec le prix du baril. Faire venir des fleurs d'Inde ou du Kenya par avion, a ne pourra pas durer ternellement. re -  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> En mme temps en quoi le fait d'argumenter et d'avoir raison a quoi que ce soit  voir avec la conclusion d'un entretien avec ton employeur (ou la personne le reprsentant) ??? C'est un rapport de force je te rappelle, pas une recherche de la vrit.


Quand je dis arguments, c'est arriver avec des billes a son entretien, avoir analys son anne et savoir ses points faibles, ses points forts, et eventuellement les opportunits offertes ailleur.(et a quel prix).

Rien a voir avec la vrit, c'est btement le moment ou il faut connaitre son produit et bien le vendre.

Pour le baril de ptrole, j'en suis conscient, mais ca risque de durer encore quelques dizaines d'annes cette priode, et dans 10 ans, lorsque les pays qui en profite actuellement auront tout l'argent et rachet toutes nos socits(c'est ce qui arrive en ce moment dj) on pourra juste pleurer et ne plus rien acheter. Anticiper, c'est s'assurer peut tre un avenir...

Pour ce qui est de l'accs aux soins, je crois que l'on ne peut pas comparer les USA et le kenya. Et si le systme est difrent et trs injuste aux US, ca ne veut aps dire qu'il fonctionne a peu pres bien pour la majorit de la population.

Bref, je parlais de l'IDH et du niveau de polution, reste a voir si c'est bien le meilleur indice, mais je pense que ca donne dj un bon apercu des concurrents loyaux, et de ceux contre lesquels toute guerre est perdue d'avance.

----------


## souviron34

> la conclusion d'un entretien avec ton employeur (ou la personne le reprsentant) ??? C'est un rapport de force je te rappelle, pas une recherche de la vrit.


L je diffre... (_et je l'ai d'ailleurs dj dit dans le forum Emplois_)

Dans un entretien d'embauche, chacun a besoin de l'autre...

Et personne n'a envie de perdre son temps..


Aprs, comme dit _pmithrandir_ , a dpend des arguments des uns et des autres...

Il y a une ide reue (tenace) en France comme quoi les employeurs s'amusent  faire passer des entretiens d'embauche pour pouvoir faire riech les candidats...

Ce n'est marrant ni pour les uns ni pour les autres, souvent improductif et pour les uns et pour les autres, et a cote de l'argent et aux uns et aux autres...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Oui, sauf que a donne l'occasion pour le patron de ne (par exemple) pas augmenter ses salaris une anne donne parce "que regarde tu as gagn 100 euros net par mois sur ton bulletin de paie". Il y a toujours des moyens.
> 
> Bien sr le priv va rler puis tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Ben quoi, le priv fait pas grve contrairement au public


De toutes manires, il fallait pas chercher bien loin pour que les patrons ne soient jamais incits a ne pas augmenter les salaires: la loi Fillon de Janvier 2003 sur l'allgement des charges sociales ne pouvait que les pousser a ne garder des salaires pas trop au dessus du smic, voire ternellement au smic.
Certes, en fonction des secteurs d'activit cela se voit plus ou moins, mais je peux confirmer que ce genre de truc induit automatiquement un "recalage" et une rorganisation afin d'optimiser la masse salariale au mieux et n'avoir que des smicards a vie.

----------


## souviron34

Ce problme des "charges" est vraiment une pourriture dans le dialogue et la pense franaise...

Lorsqu'on aura compris que (charges salariales+charges patronales+salaire net) = argent sorti par le patron, on aura bien fait avancer le schmilblick...

La vision de gauche disant "_faut pas diminuer les charges patronales c'est un cadeau aux patrons_" revient  dire que diminuer les impts sur les salaris est un cadeau au patron..  ::calim2:: 

Que j'aimerais que tout soit compris dans le mme paquet... (_quitte  modifier lgrement les taux de l'impt sur le revenu_)...

L on aurait un vrai dbat...

Mais a, personne le propose, parce que a ferait bondir tout le monde de s'apercevoir que le salari est tax  plus de 53% .... Alors que c'est tellement facile d'avoir un bouc missaire tout trouv, ces salos de patrons...

----------


## Marco46

> L je diffre... (_et je l'ai d'ailleurs dj dit dans le forum Emplois_)
> 
> Dans un entretien d'embauche, chacun a besoin de l'autre...
> 
> Et personne n'a envie de perdre son temps..
> 
> 
> Aprs, comme dit _pmithrandir_ , a dpend des arguments des uns et des autres...
> 
> ...


Il parlait de l'entretien de fin d'anne avec ton employeur actuel, pas d'un entretien d'embauche.

----------


## Marco46

> Quand je dis arguments, c'est arriver avec des billes a son entretien, avoir analys son anne et savoir ses points faibles, ses points forts, et eventuellement les opportunits offertes ailleur.(et a quel prix).
> 
> Rien a voir avec la vrit, c'est btement le moment ou il faut connaitre son produit et bien le vendre.


Les points faibles serviront d'arguments  l'employeur pour ne pas t'augmenter, les points forts seront ignors et seules les opportunits offertes ailleurs pourront servir ta paroisse si et seulement si ton employeur a du mal  recruter.




> Pour le baril de ptrole, j'en suis conscient, mais ca risque de durer encore quelques dizaines d'annes cette priode, et dans 10 ans, lorsque les pays qui en profite actuellement auront tout l'argent et rachet toutes nos socits(c'est ce qui arrive en ce moment dj) on pourra juste pleurer et ne plus rien acheter. Anticiper, c'est s'assurer peut tre un avenir...


Quelques dizaines d'annes ?  :8O: 

On est sur une priode de plateau de production qui a dmarr il y a dj 3 ans et qui d'aprs 95% des experts ptroliers a une dure de vie de 10  15 ans. Aprs c'est le dclin et l a sera l'explosion des prix.

On verra donc d'ici quelques annes les entreprises qui seront prvoyantes et qui relocaliseront *avant* le dbut de cette crise nergtique. Mais l'anticipation  moyen/long terme n'est pas vraiment le fort du systme capitaliste donc je me fais peu d'illusions, a va encore tre gr au dernier moment  l'arrache avec un gaspillage norme.




> Pour ce qui est de l'accs aux soins, je crois que l'on ne peut pas comparer les USA et le kenya. Et si le systme est difrent et trs injuste aux US, ca ne veut aps dire qu'il fonctionne a peu pres bien pour la majorit de la population.
> 
> Bref, je parlais de l'IDH et du niveau de polution, reste a voir si c'est bien le meilleur indice, mais je pense que ca donne dj un bon apercu des concurrents loyaux, et de ceux contre lesquels toute guerre est perdue d'avance.


Tout dpend ce qu'on appelle une majorit de la population. Je sais plus de mmoire la part de la population n'ayant aucune assurance (donc accs aux soins) avant les lois rcentes sur la sant mais c'tait vraiment une part norme, genre un gros gros tiers voire plus de la pop. C'est pas la majorit certes mais c'est norme.

----------


## souviron34

> Il parlait de l'entretien de fin d'anne avec ton employeur actuel, pas d'un entretien d'embauche.


encore une (mauvaise) copie du systme anglo-saon..

Et c'est normal  cause de la vision diffrente du boulot et de la position hirarchique..


Moi j'ai not des faiblesses de ma chef, que j'avais not sur ma feuille d'valuation.. On a rigol et elle a corrig le tir l'anne suivante..

Mais _elle_ avait son propre entretien d'valuation, o elle devait montrer les feuilles de ses employs..

Mais a a marche avec la mentalit anglo-saxone.. Pas avec la franaise...

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l'entretien annuel, bien sur que tu ne vas pas mettre en avant tes dfauts, mais c'est toujours mieux d'arriver devant son chef en disant : oui, tel jour ca n'allait pas, j'ai fait ca de pas bien, bref d'tre conscient du problme et de prvoir une rpartie, plutt que de jouer le surpris.

Pour les charges, je suis assez d'accord avec toi Souviron, au final, c'est bien le salari qui voit une diffrence sur son salaire, mais d'une point de vue mathmatique, cette sparation permet sur simple dcision gouvernementale d'augmenter tous les salaires. en effet, ton contrat tant ngoci en brut, si tu change le prlvement salarial, ton net va vari sans que le patron n'y puisse rien.

Je ne suis pas non plus fan de ce systme, mais j'avoue qu'il peut aider dans certaines situation si on s'en sert avec tact.

Pour l'accs au soin, bien sur que l'ingalit existe aux USA, mais sans vouloir faire l'apologie de leur systme que je n'aime pas, mme si on doit s'endetter, qu'on doit avoir son assurance, etc... pour toutes les maladies normales on est soign.

On ne meurt pas du tetanos ou d'une infection aux USA.
Par contre, leur systme montre ses limites dans des maladies comme le cancer, le sida ou toute autre maladie aux mdicament ultra coteux.

malgr tout, il vaut mieux vivre aux USA qu'au sngal ou en chine, c'est ce que je voulais dire quand je parlais d'utiliser l'IDH comme base de calcul.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce problme des "charges" est vraiment une pourriture dans le dialogue et la pense franaise...
> Lorsqu'on aura compris que (charges salariales+charges patronales+salaire net) = argent sorti par le patron, on aura bien fait avancer le schmilblick...
> 
> La vision de gauche disant "_faut pas diminuer les charges patronales c'est un cadeau aux patrons_" revient  dire que diminuer les impts sur les salaris est un cadeau au patron.. 
> 
> Que j'aimerais que tout soit compris dans le mme paquet... (_quitte  modifier lgrement les taux de l'impt sur le revenu_)...
> 
> L on aurait un vrai dbat...
> 
> Mais a, personne le propose, parce que a ferait bondir tout le monde de s'apercevoir que le salari est tax  plus de 53% .... Alors que c'est tellement facile d'avoir un bouc missaire tout trouv, ces salos de patrons...


Je pense qu'une bonne partie que ce que paie le patron reprsente beaucoup plus que ce que le salari touche. 
Toutefois, si les patrons ne prenaient pas tout ce qui leur ai donn pour eux, mais le faisaient partager par leur socit et leurs employs, il y aurait un peu plus de respect.

La gauche a raison sur le fond, car baisser les charges patronales reviendra  un cadeau fiscal des patrons, et pas  une conomie pour leur socit ou un avantage pour leurs salaris. Quand on voit des patrons s'augmenter de 24% et refuser une augmentation de 1%  leurs salaris, il est difficile ensuite de venir les plaindre.

Je pense que la baisse des charges est  faire dans les 2 parties, patronales ET salariales. Voire, uniquement salariale, puisque dans ce cas, le salari est sur d'y gagner et l'entreprise aussi, par voie de consquence.

----------


## Acropole

> Toutefois, si les patrons ne prenaient pas tout ce qui leur ai donn pour eux, mais le faisaient partager par leur socit et leurs employs, il y aurait un peu plus de respect.


Ca veut dire quoi cette phrase ?
Pourquoi le patron devrait donner une partie de son salaire ?
Ce qui leur ai _donn_ ? Par qui ?
Et de quels patrons tu parle ? Celui d'EDF ou le boulanger du coin ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Ca veut dire quoi cette phrase ?
> Pourquoi le patron devrait donner une partie de son salaire ?
> Ce qui leur ai _donn_ ? Par qui ?
> Et de quels patrons tu parle ? Celui d'EDF ou le boulanger du coin ?


Parce que un patron sans ces salariers ne ferait pas grand chose non plus.

Que ce soit le boulanger du coin ou le patron de EDF mais en gnral le boulanger du coin ne gagne pas non plus des fortunes...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca veut dire quoi cette phrase ?
> Pourquoi le patron devrait donner une partie de son salaire ?
> Ce qui leur ai _donn_ ? Par qui ?
> Et de quels patrons tu parle ? Celui d'EDF ou le boulanger du coin ?


Je me suis mal exprim, visiblement.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu' chaque fois que l'Etat a donn des avantages fiscaux aux entreprises, ce sont les patrons qui en ont tir profit, ni leurs entreprises (ou trs rarement), et jamais leurs employs (bien au contraire).

Je ne suis pas de ceux qui pensent que les patrons ne doivent pas tre pays trs chers, mais il y a, me semble-t-il, une disproportion vraiment trs grande entre les salaires des patrons et ceux des salaris.

----------


## souviron34

j'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques ce que l'Etat a donn aux "patrons" en termes de salaire....


Les exonrations de charges (patronales en l'occurence) ne rentrent pas en compte dans le calcul du salaire du patron...

Faut pas mlanger les choses..

Et je crois que justement cette sparation artificielle charges patronales-charges salariales complique la prise de conscience de la ralit..

Soit un salari P. Pour le payer, le patron dbourse A euros. Cet A est divis en 2 parties, B et C. B est directement pay par le patron  diverses caisses (charges patronales). C est le "salaire brut" du salari, lui-mme divis en 2 parties D et E. D est prlev avant versement sur le compte du salari et devient ses "charges salariales". E est vers sur le compte du salari, ce qui donne son salaire net. Mais cet E est ensuite re-divis en 2 parts, F et G : F est l'impt sur le revenu (calcul sur la base de C). G est ce qu'il reste au salari, une fois tous les prlvements faits.

Donc, le patron a sorti de sa poche A, le salari touche rellement G.

B + D + F = (A - G) = impts sur le salari

Que on diminue le % de B par rapport  C, 2 manires de s'en servir se posent :

a) A reste constant (le patron sort la mme somme pour le salari), cela revient donc  augmenter le % de G par rapport  A, donc proportionnellement le salari touche plus.
b) Si le salari touche la mme chose, cela fait que A diminue, cela permet donc d'avoir plus de liquidits. Donc soit l'entreprise a plus de marge de manoeuvre (ventuellement de bnfices), soit on a libr de l'argent pour avoir un salari supplmentaire.

Cela ne touche en rien le salaire du Directeur...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord avec ta dmonstration, mais pas avec tes conclusions.

Je suis aussi d'accord que l'tat n'a pas donn de "salaires" aux patrons.

En fait, ce que je dis, c'est que les avantages fait sur les charges patronales, comme tu le dis, "libres" de l'argent pour l'entreprise, mais, l o tu vois de l'argent libr pour l'entreprise, lembauche ou les salaires, moi je ne vois que des sous qui vont directement dans la poche des patrons et des actionnaires.

Tu vis dans le monde merveilleux des politiciens, moi dans le monde rel. ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que la baisse des charges est  faire dans les 2 parties, patronales ET salariales. Voire, uniquement salariale, puisque dans ce cas, le salari est sur d'y gagner et l'entreprise aussi, par voie de consquence.


Ca qui dmontre que tu n'a strictement rien compris au principe.

Si tu augmente la TVA pour rcuprer de l'argent, et que tu le redistribue immdiatement en exonration de charges salariales, a par faire monter des prix et crer de l'inflation, tu n'aura strictement rien chang  la situation initiale.

Au lieu d'avoir besoin de  1000 euros pour vivre, il faudra 1050, et le salaire minimum sera a 1050 pour un smicard.


Le seul interet des cotisations salariales et de reverser une partie d'une manne directement, c'est un cadeau direct.

En revanche, les charges patronales comme l'a soulign souviron dpende de ton salaire brut.
Tu as ton salaire brut *50% = charges patronales.
Donc, salaire brut*150% = cout pour l'entreprise.

Si tu diminue les charges patronales, tu diminue le cout d'un employ. 
C'est une economie pour la socit.

Pour la faon dont la socit reversera l'argent gagn, il en existe plusieurs : 
 - mise en rserve pour attendre un coup dur
 - mise dans la poche de l'employ (augmentation salariales)
 - mise dans la poche du patron
 - mise dans la poche de l'actionnaire
 - diminution des prix finaux.

Les 3 dernires solutions tant les plus plausibles. L'ide de la TVA, c'est qu'il suffit d'une seule socit qui baisse ses prix pour entrainer une raction en chaine de baisse gnralise. Donc, sur le total des socits, ca devrait fonctionner. Mais dans des situations (de monopoles entre autre), certaines socit pourraient faire d'autres choix stratgiques.

----------


## souviron34

> L'ide de la TVA, c'est qu'il suffit d'une seule socit qui baisse ses prix pour entrainer une raction en chaine de baisse gnralise. Donc, sur le total des socits, ca devrait fonctionner. Mais dans des situations (de monopoles entre autre), certaines socit pourraient faire d'autres choix stratgiques.


 ::ccool:: 

Bon , pour la premire fois je vais "multi-poster", mais les 2 discussions n'ont pas grand chose  voir et ne sont pas dans les mmes forums..

ORange riposte  Free Mobile

C.Q.F.D.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca qui dmontre que tu n'a strictement rien compris au principe.


 ::mouarf:: 
Non, en fait, c'est parce que vous partez du principe qu'il faut reporter la baisse des charges sur la TVA, et c'est l que vous faites un mauvais calcul.
En fait il faut baisser les charges (surtout salariales) mais sans toucher  la TVA. 
Le cout des salaires baissent (baisse les charges patronales) et les salaires augmentent ( baisse des charges salariales).

Rsultat  : Si les entreprises jouent le jeu (mais comme tu le dis, on peut l'esprer), a fait baisser les prix, ou favorise l'embauche. Dans tout les cas a augmente le pouvoir d'achat des salaris. Donc, a augmente les consommations et donc les revenus de TVA. 
Rsultant, sans augmenter la TVA, on rcolte d'avantage d'argent, car la base des charges sera largement compenser par : A) la consommation qui augmente; B) les impts sur les bnfices des socits qui augmentent; C) le cout en baisse du chomage. 

C'est un pari, mais il est plus sr d'tre gagnant pour tous que celui d'une TVA anti-sociale !

----------


## pmithrandir

Il va falloir que tu relise ton post, des mots sont au mauvais endroit je pense... je ne comprend pas tout.


Baisser les charges salariales ne peut pas faire baisser le salaire, c'est exactement l'inverse... 

Tu peux essayer de reformuler ou de reexpliquer s'il te plait ?

----------


## DonQuiche

Mes deux centimes sur le sujet...
* L'article du Monde parle de 300.000 emplois crs. Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu consulter les rapports voqus pour voir comment a t pondu ce chiffre (des rapports produits sous Besson... je me mfie) et s'il s'agissait d'un solde incluant les destructions d'emplois causes par la perte de pouvoir d'achat.
* Le TVA a rapport en 2009 170 milliards d'euros. En supposant (approximation grossire et survalue) qu'une augmentation de 5 points rapporte une fraction de 5/19.6 de cela, on aurait donc une charge additionnelle de 43 milliards sur les mnages.

Soit 143.000 (douze annes de SMIC net) par an et par emploi cr ! Bigre ! Quelle efficacit ! Autant filer directement le bl aux actionnaires, il y aura moins de gaspillages. Pour moi c'est du mme ordre que les milliards claqus dans le vent aux restaurateurs, lesquels ont cr autant d'emplois par an qu'avant la mise en place de cette mesure.

Accessoirement, sur le ct social, il est important de noter que pour les mnages ayant par exemple plus de 90% de leurs revenus engags dans des dpenses rcurrentes et incompressibles (loyer, factures, etc), cela revient  presque totalement obrer les 10% restants. Et c'est parfois sur cette maigre part que sont consenties les dpenses de sant et autres.

----------


## souviron34

> * L'article du Monde parle de 300.000 emplois crs. Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu consulter les rapports voqus pour voir comment a t pondu ce chiffre (des rapports produits sous Besson... je me mfie)


bah.. C'est comme les 500 000 crs par les 35h, dixit Aubry et Jospin..

Des calculs de politiciens ou technocrates, pour se faire mousser...

(_pour les 35h, c'et t valable si tous les emplois avaient t sans qualification, et si il y avait eu diminution proportionnelle des salaires des gens employs  ce moment)_.

"les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient"...

Et les chifffres de ce style n'en parlons mme pas..

(_qui pouvait croire qu'en enlevant 4h / semaine  un Chef de Projet ou un analyste, mme si on en avait 20, on pourrait en engager 1 supplmentaire pour faire  sa place ces 4h ????_)

----------


## DonQuiche

J'ai continu  chercher le rapport mentionn par Le Monde mais il semble avoir disparu d'Internet ! Cela dit, un autre rapport, produit par le Conseil d'Orientation pour l'Emploi (COE), avait conclu, selon les scnarios,  un bilan pour l'emploi allant de -405.000  +170.000, avec des estimations le plus souvent ngatives ou nulles.

Le plus curieux est que ce rapport du COE n'existe plus que par le biais du cache de Wikipdia. En effet, il semble lui aussi avoir disparu d'Internet ! Toute tentative d'accs  la nouvelle url de ce rapport sur le site du COE se traduit par un "access forbiden" et toute recherche depuis le site du COE aboutit  un dlai dpass. Heureusement que je ne suis pas sensible aux thories du complot, car cette disparition de rapports en chane est quand mme propice !  ::mouarf:: 

Pour l'anecdote, d'aprs Wikipedia le rapport dans son intgralit (seule l'annexe sur la TVA sociale est disponible dans le cache) contenait une citation de Mme Lagarde concluant ainsi : "sans un accompagnement ferme en matire de maintien des prix, [la mise en place de la TVA sociale] ne serait pas propice, en ce quelle serait facteur dinflation et probablement peu cratrice demplois."



@Souviron34
"Les politiciens tous pourris, etc..." Certains sont tout de mme plus honntes que d'autres et, en matire de manipulation factuelle, le clan des Hauts-de-Seine nous a habitu  du trs lourd depuis 2007.

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron34
> "Les politiciens tous pourris, etc..." Certains sont tout de mme plus honntes que d'autres et, en matire de manipulation factuelle, le clan des Hauts-de-Seine nous a habitu  du trs lourd depuis 2007.


Je ne disais pas "tous pourris", je disais que les chiffres annoncs lors de telles mesures par tous les gouvernements sont du "wishful thinking" de la part de technocrates et politiciens et de la propagande.. Si tu ne le crois pas, tant mieux pour toi...  

Maintenant, puisque tu le mentionnes  ::aie::  (_et que c'est dans mon coin_)

Favoritisme: 2 mois avec sursis pour le prsident ps de languedoc-roussilon  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

> Les exonrations de charges (patronales en l'occurence) ne rentrent pas en compte dans le calcul du salaire du patron...


Bonsoir,

Certes, mais les exos de charges, et toute sorte de "rabais" / "niches" / optimisations diverses permettent a l'entreprise de sortir un meilleur rsultat, rsultat qui permet donc de redistribuer - une fois les comptes fait - des dividendes aux ventuels actionnaires; ne serait ce que dans la cas d'un grant / associ unique, il est donc l'actionnaire majoritaire de sa petite sarl (mme si c'est un nom pompeux pour ce genre de cas) et donc peut se redistribuer a lui mme un somme si il l'a le bonheur videment d'avoir un rsultat positif. A noter que dans ce cas, l'tat taxe nettement moins (mme si cela dpends tout de mme des montants) les dividendes verss que la rmunration "classique" (salaire).Pas trs juste tout cela....
Je ne vois donc pas d'incitation a redistribuer vers le "bas" (les salaris), juste a mieux optimiser.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Maintenant, puisque tu le mentionnes  (_et que c'est dans mon coin_)
> 
> Favoritisme: 2 mois avec sursis pour le prsident ps de languedoc-roussilon


Oh ! Si tu veux jouer  a, je relve que le ct merdeux du PS a d'abord t introduit dans cette campagne par le PS lui-mme, plus prcisment par Montebourg (qui pour une fois a remont dans mon estime). Ceci tant dit, pour donner la rplique, je commence par l'EPAD, Bettencourt, Karachi ou les coutes illgales de journalistes ? La liste est longue mais pas exhaustive et pourtant elle ne concerne que le prsident et le gouvernement, pas l'ensemble des lus UMP.

Quant  ceux qui pensent que le FN ferait mieux, je les invite  mieux se renseigner sur ces villes gres par le FN. Affairisme, mauvaise gestion, pratiques anti-dmocratiques : le FN se place au niveau des pires lus de la Rpublique.





> Je ne disais pas "tous pourris", je disais que les chiffres annoncs lors de telles mesures par tous les gouvernements sont du "wishful thinking" de la part de technocrates et politiciens et de la propagande.. Si tu ne le crois pas, tant mieux pour toi...


a n'a rien d'un wishful thinking, ces politiciens qui dblatrent des sornettes ne sont (en gnral) pas assez idiots pour gober leurs propres btises. Quand le gouvernement a fait voter la baisse de TVA sur la restauration (2,4 milliards par an), la baisse des droits de succession (2,2 milliards par an), la baisse des impts sur les dividendes (1 milliard par an), les hausses des revenus des mdecins (4  5 milliards par an, premire cause de la hausse des dpenses de l'assurance-maladie), la niche Cop (3  4 milliards par an), le fameux bouclier fiscal (700 millions par an), ensuite remplac par une baisse de l'ISF (2 milliards par an), il s'agissait de mesures dont on savait  l'avance qu'elles auraient au mieux trs peu d'effet sur l'emploi et l'conomie. Et je n'ai pas comptabilis la suppression de la taxe professionnelle, dont on pourrait dbattre, mais qui cote 6  7 milliards par an, un prix pour lequel on pourrait exiger au moins 600.000  700.000 emplois qui ne sont manifestement pas l, mme si la crise rend difficile l'analyse. Il y a eu aussi un autre cadeau de quelques centaines de millions par an vot il y a quelques semaines mais j'ai oubli ce dont il s'agit, c'est que l'on finit par s'y perdre. Enfin, je n'ai pas non plus comptabilis la dtaxation des heures supplmentaires ou les allgements sur les crdits immobiliers puisque ces rformes ont au moins bnfici  un public plus large.

----------


## souviron34

> plus prcisment par Montebourg (qui pour une fois a remont dans mon estime).


Dans la mienne aussi... quoique..... je pense simplement (malheureusement) que ce n'est pas par "vertu intrinsque" mais parce qu'il sent mieux que les autres que Marine monte...





> Ceci tant dit..


Euh.. C'est toi qui m'acciusait de dire "tous pourris" ??  ::roll:: 

Au contraire, ce n'tait pas mon propos.. (_il se trouve que je suis tomb sur cette infojuste aprs avoir lu ton message_)






> a n'a rien d'un wishful thinking, ces politiciens qui dblatrent des sornettes ne sont (en gnral) pas assez idiots pour gober leurs propres btises.


Je le sais (l'espre ??)

Cependant, tes exemples  la suite semblent tous pointer vers un seul type de gouvernement, or les autres n'ont (malheureusement) pas fait mieux..

Je n'ai pas de solution miracle, mais je ne crois pas non plus que dire "_les autres c'est des c.ns nous on ferait pas a_" fera avancer quoi que ce soit...


Quant au relvement des droits d'hritage, 2/3 des Franais en profitent... hausse de l'immobilier oblige, l'ancien seuil de 200 000 F (24 000 euros) tait ridicule pour la majeure partie des gens...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Cependant, tes exemples  la suite semblent tous pointer vers un seul type de gouvernement, or les autres n'ont (malheureusement) pas fait mieux.


Si, je pense que les autres ont fait mieux. Pour tre exact je pense que ce gouvernement a t parmi les pires en termes de clientlisme, en particulier du fait du contexte, celui d'une crise qui ne laissait aucune place aux cadeaux fiscaux.

Maintenant, oui, en fouinant je peux sans doute trouver des cadeaux lectoraux sous Jospin. Je ne catgoriserais cependant pas les 35h comme cadeau fiscal car cette mesure a touch de trs nombreux salaris et a eu un effet certain sur l'emploi  court terme mme si on peut la juger peu opportune sur le long terme (mais le sujet est franchement complexe). La seule chose qui me vienne  l'esprit ct socialiste ce sont les 80k profs promis par Hollande.






> Quant au relvement des droits d'hritage, 2/3 des Franais en profitent... hausse de l'immobilier oblige, l'ancien seuil de 200 000 F (24 000 euros) tait ridicule pour la majeure partie des gens...


Avant cette loi, plus de 75% des successions taient pargnes par les prlvements. Aprs cette loi, ce sont 95% des successions qui sont totalement pargnes. Et le barme aprs abattement tant exponentiel, le gain relatif est plus important pour ceux situs au-del des 95%. C'est donc bien une minorit qui en a profit et notamment une trs petite minorit.

Et oui ! Seuls 57% des franais sont propritaires, beaucoup de ces propritaires n'ont qu'un petit patrimoine, et une fois la somme divise entre hritiers (deux  trois en gnral), le montant n'est pas si lev.

----------


## souviron34

> Et oui ! Seuls 57% des franais sont propritaires, beaucoup de ces propritaires n'ont qu'un petit patrimoine, et une fois la somme divise entre hritiers (deux  trois en gnral), le montant n'est pas si lev.


on ne doit pas vivre dans la mme France alors.. Le moindre petit pavillon de banlieue en placo se vend(ait)  de 250  450 000 euros il y a 2 ans dans la rgion... (y compris dans des villages  100 km de Montpellier)..

divis par 3 cela fait quand mme entre 84 et 150 000 euros/personne... bien loin des 24 000 euros de l'ancien barme...

D'o le relvement   157 000 euros/part.. 

http://immo.trovit.fr/photos-maison-...t-b%C3%A9ziers

http://www.maisonsguitard.com/index....ffaires-saisir

http://achat-vente-appartement.vivas...melee/41145930

Aucune de ces annonces n'est pour du luxe. Ce  sont des petites villas dans des lotissements...

----------


## DonQuiche

Nous vivons bien dans la mme France mais tu la regardes uniquement  la loupe d'un microcosme. J'ai pour ma part la chance de vivre  cheval sur plusieurs milieux (ceux dont je suis issu - petits employs et ouvriers - et dont je ne tirerais aucun hritage et ceux que j'ai conquis - o l'hritage est toujours au moins  six chiffres par enfant, parfois  sept) et je garde un oeil attentif sur les statistiques nationales.

Tu me parles de pavillons  250k ou 400k avec des surfaces habitables de 150  300m et des terrains de dix ares. Soyons srieux un moment... Les banques concdent typiquement des prts sur 10  30 ans pour des mensualits reprsentant 30% du revenu, avec un surcot de 30%  100%. Imaginons que l'on veuille faire un emprunt pour ton pavillon  250k, le moins cher. Calculons le revenu minimum pour acqurir ce logement : il faut payer 500k sur 30*12 mois, soit 1388 par mois. Il faut pour cela un revenu mensuel total de 4200 pour le mnage. Tu juges peut-tre qu'il s'agit l d'un chiffre de classe moyenne. En ralit c'est pile la moyenne du cinquime quintile des revenus des mnages en 2003, ce qui plaait  l'poque ce revenu dans le dcile le plus lev. Autrement dit tu prends pour exemple des pavillons destins au minimum aux 10%  15% des plus hauts revenus, (10%  5% pour ceux  400k). Sauf apport personnel consquent via un hritage.

Qu'est-ce que j'entends dans mes milieux d'origine quand on parle d'immobilier ? 
* Untel (petite cadre en clinique prive) a pniblement mis de ct 10k (dix mois de SMIC) et la banque refuse de lui prter plus de 50k.
* Untel (plombier) et sa femme (petite fonctionnaire) ont achet un terrain et des matriaux de construction. Avec l'aide de son pre ils travaillent chaque soir pour construire la maison. Ils ont mis le minimum en place en un an, sont partis y habiter dans des conditions prcaires
* Untel (vendeuse  temps plein dans la mme socit depuis 25 ans) se dsespre qu'il n'y ait plus d'appartement  50k (son budget) pour sa retraite, vu qu'elle touchera le minimum vieillesse.
* Untel (veuve d'ouvrier trs qualifi, elle-mme comptable  le retraite) est fire de laisser un pavillon de 150  180k (100m et 10 ares de terrain)  ses trois enfants, soit 50k  60k par enfant. En province, dans une prfecture de 50k habitants. Elle a rcemment pay trois mois de revenus en dessous-de-table au chirurugien qui doit l'oprer, lequel la dleste de 60 euros (huit heures de SMIC)  chaque consultation de dix minutes.
Je rappelle que les petits employs et ouvriers reprsentent  eux seuls 50% des actifs. Ces gens dont je parle reprsentent la classe moyenne. En-dessous d'eux tu trouves les chmeurs, les petites retraites, les temps partiels, etc.

Maintenant que disent les statistiques nationales ?
* 57% seulement des franais sont propritaires.
* Deux tiers de ces derniers (37% des franais) ont fini de rembourser leur crdit.
* Le patrimoine immobilier total des franais est de 6000 milliards, soit 100k par franais. Mais 10% des franais possdent 48% du patrimoine total (pas seulement immobilier). Plus gnralement, le caractre exponentiel de la courbe du patrimoine est encore plus marque que celle des revenus, gare en considrant la moyenne.
* La surface moyenne d'un logement est de 86m (106m pour les propritaires). Au total, pas par personne bien sr.
* 15% des logements sont surpeupls, 4% manquent d'un lment sanitaire essentiel.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les prix, en voici 2 que j'ai vu rcement : 
 - un appart de 2 chambres a nancy vaut 110 000 euros environ. C'tait l'habitat de mes grands parents.
 - la maison de ma grand mre au mans, 2 arrts de tram de la gare vaut environ 120 000 euros dans l'tat, 140 000 euros une fois rpare. Elle comprend 2 grandes chambres, un salon, une salle a manger, une veranda, un petit jardin, un grenier amnageable, une cave, une petite cuisine, ainsi qu'une construction dans le garage qui ferait une pice de 40 m. 

Comme quoi, on est loin des 250 000 euros malgr tout.

Du point de vue de l'hritage, je serais par contre pour accentuer une mesure de sarkozy.

Defiscaliser les hritages aux plus jeunes de la socit. 
En effet, si on regarde la courbe de la population, on a des morts vers 80-90 ans, leurs enfants ayant donc 55-65 ans.
A cet age, on a dej tablit, et financer un plan de vie. En gnral, on a trouv ce qu'il fallait pour se loger sur le long terme. On a donc plus vraiment de besoin d'argent en masse.
En revanche, si on donne ces sommes a des plus jeunes, ils vont pay moins d'intrts aux banques, et donc vont pouvoir se financer avec des projets ou plus rapidement rembours, ou moins couteux. On a donc un vrai gain de pouvoir d'achat pour des gnrations qui en ont besoin.

Comme dit plus haut, si on emprunte 110000 euros a 20 ans, on rembourse 200 000 euros environ. Les 90 000 euros pourrait tes en partie conomiser avec un systme de financement familial plus direct.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il va falloir que tu relise ton post, des mots sont au mauvais endroit je pense... je ne comprend pas tout.
> 
> 
> Baisser les charges salariales ne peut pas faire baisser le salaire, c'est exactement l'inverse... 
> 
> Tu peux essayer de reformuler ou de reexpliquer s'il te plait ?


Je pense qu'il est temps pour toi de changer de lunettes ! Je n'ai jamais dis a.

J'ai dit que la baisse des charges salariales feraient baisser le COUT des salaires, pas les salaires eux mmes !  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Bon, en fait, j'avais donc bien lu, c'tait juste a cot de la plaque...




> En fait il faut baisser les charges (surtout salariales) mais sans toucher  la TVA.
> Le cout des salaires baissent (baisse les charges patronales) et les salaires augmentent ( baisse des charges salariales).


Sur le contrat de travail, le salaire ngoci est le salaire brut. L'entreprise ne peut pas revenir dessus.

On a comme dit dans ce post cette formule simple
Salaire brut = salaire net + charges salariales.
Ce qui equivaut a salaire net =  salaire brut - charges salariales.

Si on diminue les charges salariales, on augmente donc le salaire net.

Mais, on a aussi
Cout d'un employ = salaire brut + charges patronales.
Le salaire brut est fixe et reste inchang.

Si les charges patronales ne bougent pas, le cout reste donc identique.

Aprs, il existe en effet une doctrine qui prtend que si l'on diminue les charges salariales, les salaris ont plus de pouvoir d'achat, et que donc ils consomment plus de bien, et donc qu'ils vont "relancer" la machine. La relance par la consommation comme on l'appelle.

Ce dont je m'aperoit, c'est que sur l'argent consomm par un mnage, une grosse partie part  l'tranger puisque nous consommons majoritairement des biens physiques, manufactur  l'tranger. 
On s'apercoit dailleur que depuis des annes que cette relance par la consommation est prone, elle ne fonctionne pas... et on peut facilement le comprendre rien qu'avec l'argument ci dessus.

Bref, l'ide est discutable, (relance par la consommation), et baisser en priorit les charges salariales rduit considrablement la porte d'une baisse des charges patronales. En outre, comme la relance par la consommation ne fonctionne pas, il est peu probable que l'on trouve les financements de cette mesure. 
Vous dfendez dailleur avec cette relance par la consommation tout le programme de sarkozy, appliqu avec succs depuis 2007.

----------


## ManusDei

> En fait il faut baisser les charges (surtout salariales) mais sans toucher  la TVA. 
> Le cout des salaires baissent (baisse les charges patronales) et les salaires augmentent ( baisse des charges salariales).


Et tu peux dire adieu  ton augmentation suivante (ben quoi, tu viens d'avoir une augmentation de ton salaire net, tu vas quand mme pas faire chier pour en avoir une deuxime non ?).

----------


## souviron34

> Nous vivons bien dans la mme France mais tu la regardes uniquement  la loupe d'un microcosme. 
> ..
> Tu me parles de pavillons  250k ou 400k avec des surfaces habitables de 150  300m et des terrains de dix ares. Soyons srieux un moment... Les banques concdent typiquement des prts sur 10  30 ans pour des mensualits reprsentant 30% du revenu, avec un surcot de 30%  100%. .


Franchement, nous ne pouvons tre d'accord..

Je suis en train de vendre la maison de ma mre.. (dcoupe en 3 lots).

Qui achte ?

Une aide-soignante  la maison de retraite d' ct (a emprunt 165000 euros avec un salaire de 1200 euros net), et elle+son copain+son frre (copain = artisan maonnerie, frre = maon) qui empruntent en SCI 170 000 euros..

Alors franchement je ne sais pas qui vit dans un micro-cosme..

----------


## pmithrandir

Emprunter 165000 euros avec ce salaire ? il doit y avoir une garantie, ou une bidouille, ou un apport personnel, parce que quandje fais une simulation, j'obtiens ca comme resultat : 

Dure	Taux *	Mensualit
10 ans	3,40 %	1 644,52 
15 ans	3,61 %	1 209,11 
20 ans	3,88 %	1 010,09 
25 ans	4,09 %	899,78 
30 ans	4,31 %	838,13 

Mme a 30 ans, ca fait 2/3 du salaire qui parte dans ce projet...

Aprs, si la maison est divises en studio prvu pour la location(donc pour rembourser l'emprunt), ca peut tre valable, ou si elle met une maison en caution, mais je ne suis mme pas sur que ca soit autoris par la loi de s'endetter autant au dessus de ses revenus.

----------


## souviron34

La thorie et la pratique...

Je ne connais pas les dtails (et je m'en fiche). 

Ce que je sais c'est que a a pass..

Note : le coup des studios  louer, il y en a 1 qu'elle a prvu (_pour la partie qu'elle a achet seule_), et 3 pour l'autre partie. Cependant, ils ne sont pas faits, et on lui a prt... avant qu'ils soient construits..

Juste pour dire que je suis justement en plein dedans, et que j'ai vu de trs trs prs le march immobilier dans la rgion et qui achte, et  quels sont les montants..

C'est tout..

Donc a ce n'est pas de la thorie ou des statistiques, c'est ce qu'on peut voir dans toutes les agences du Languedoc-Roussillon..


PS: et dans le jardin d' ct, ils ont fait un immeuble de 47 appartements dont 43 logements sociaux, dont le prix le plus bas tait de 147 000 euros (pour un RDC de 47 m2 avec 12 m2 de jardin)

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Franchement, nous ne pouvons tre d'accord..
> 
> Je suis en train de vendre la maison de ma mre.. (dcoupe en 3 lots).
> 
> Qui achte ?
> 
> Une aide-soignante  la maison de retraite d' ct (a emprunt 165000 euros avec un salaire de 1200 euros net), et elle+son copain+son frre (copain = artisan maonnerie, frre = maon) qui empruntent en SCI 170 000 euros..
> 
> Alors franchement je ne sais pas qui vit dans un micro-cosme..


la maison est vendue 300.000 ?

il y a 2 ans j'avais un prt sur 30 ans pour un appartement avec une partie  taux zro (PTZ). Quand j'ai quitt l'appartement j'ai voulu racheter ces prts pour profiter de la baisse des taux intervenue depuis et pouvoir le mettre en location (interdit avec un PTZ). Tout cela pour un loyer suprieur au montant des remboursements...je suis pass par un courtier qui n'a trouv aucune banque qui accepte car je ne rsidais plus dans le bien ! et  l'poque j'tais fonctionnaire. Alors je suis curieux de savoir comment une retraite peu emprunter 165.000 avec un revenu moindre que moi  l'poque.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon, en fait, j'avais donc bien lu, c'tait juste a cot de la plaque...
> 
> 
> Sur le contrat de travail, le salaire ngoci est le salaire brut. L'entreprise ne peut pas revenir dessus.
> 
> On a comme dit dans ce post cette formule simple
> Salaire brut = salaire net + charges salariales.
> Ce qui equivaut a salaire net =  salaire brut - charges salariales.
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si tu lis bien ou tout, mais j'ai dit : "baisse des charges salariales ET patronales" pour 1) diminu le cout du travail et 2) redonner du pouvoir d'achat.

Quand  la politique de NS, elle est effectivement base sur la consommation, le seul problme c'est que ses mesures font en mme temps baisser le pouvoir d'achat.
Maintenant, tu as partiellement raison de dire que a va profiter aux entreprises trangres, puisqu'on ne fabrique plus grand chose en France. Toutefois, la TVA ira quand mme dans les poches de l'Etat franais, non ?
Ensuite, en baissant le cout des salaris on peut aussi envisager de relancer l'industrie en France, surtout dans la perspective de la hausse des cout du transport du  la prochaine pnurie de ptrole.




> Et tu peux dire adieu  ton augmentation suivante (ben quoi, tu viens d'avoir une augmentation de ton salaire net, tu vas quand mme pas faire chier pour en avoir une deuxime non ?).


a c'est parce que les patrons sont tous pourris !  ::roll:: 
Et c'est  toi d'argumenter.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> la maison est vendue 300.000 ?


Oui.. 400 m2.... + 500 m2 de jardin.  17 km de Montpellier.





> Alors je suis curieux de savoir comment une retraite peu emprunter 165.000 avec un revenu moindre que moi  l'poque.


Elle est pas retraite, elle est aide-soignante dans une maison de retraite..

Je ne connais pas les dtails. Je sais qu'elle avait un (petit) apport suite  son divorce, c'est tout.. Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'elle a obtenu le prt...

Et ce n'est pas ses parents qui ont aid (vieux couple d'anciens viticulteurs,  peu prs au minimum vieillesse)

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, c'est juste que pour baisser les charges salariales et patronales, il faut investir de l'argent. Pour 55 milliards d'euros, on baisse de 5.6% les charges patronales uniquement... ou alors de 150 euros par salari franais.

La TVA rapporte actuellement 170 milliards d'euros, il faut donc pour rembourser la baisse de charges esprer une hausse de 30% de la consommation environ. Etant donn que les salaires n'augmentent pas de 30%, je ne vois tout btement pas comment c'est ralisable.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Elle est pas retraite, elle est aide-soignante dans une maison de retraite..


au temps pour moi




> Je ne connais pas les dtails. Je sais qu'elle avait un (petit) apport suite  son divorce, c'est tout..


avec 50% de la vente de la maison commune par exemple ?

----------


## souviron34

> avec 50% de la vente de la maison commune par exemple ?


Aucune ide.. Mais de toutes faons son cas n'est pas unique, et est mme extrmement rpandu..

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que parmi tous les gens quiont visit la maison (dont 4 offres) 99% taient dans ce genre de mtiers/fourchettes.

Et encore une fois ma "frquentation" des agences ces 2 dernires annes (et ce que je vois dans les villages autour de chez moi) font que l'ordre de grandeur de l'ancien seuil pnalisait trs lourdement une trs grande partie
des gens... (_sans parler des cas particuliers comme l'Ile de R par eemple_)

----------


## ManusDei

> a c'est parce que les patrons sont tous pourris ! 
> Et c'est  toi d'argumenter.


Ils sont pas tous pourris, mais certains n'hsiterons pas. Et c'est bien beau d'argumenter, mais si ton patron veut pas, il veut pas, et tu peux aller chercher du boulot ailleurs si t'es pas content. 

Et avec 4,5 millions de personnes en recherche d'emploi, je te laisse rflchir  la meilleure des choses  faire, te barrer ou rester sans augmentation (et donc perte de pouvoir d'achat au final) ?

Donc la baisse des charges.... de toute faon, mme sans charges le salaire en France est quoi, 5, 6, 10 fois suprieur au salaire chinois ? Donc a ne suffirait pas pour la comptitivit, et l'tat aurait moins sous.
Et vu que l'argent de l'tat, c'est le ntre, si l'tat est dans la merde, c'est nous qui allons payer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils sont pas tous pourris, mais certains n'hsiterons pas. Et c'est bien beau d'argumenter, mais si ton patron veut pas, il veut pas, et tu peux aller chercher du boulot ailleurs si t'es pas content. 
> 
> Et avec 4,5 millions de personnes en recherche d'emploi, je te laisse rflchir  la meilleure des choses  faire, te barrer ou rester sans augmentation (et donc perte de pouvoir d'achat au final) ?
> 
> Donc la baisse des charges.... de toute faon, mme sans charges le salaire en France est quoi, 5, 6, 10 fois suprieur au salaire chinois ? Donc a ne suffirait pas pour la comptitivit, et l'tat aurait moins sous.
> Et vu que l'argent de l'tat, c'est le ntre, si l'tat est dans la merde, c'est nous qui allons payer.


 ::bravo::  Tu peux demander une carte d'adhrent dans n'importe quel parti politique. L'immobilisme est en toi.  ::ccool:: 

Les discours comme a, c'est ce que l'on entend depuis 50 ans de la bouche de tous les tnors des partis politiques. Le rsultat on le connait. Chomage  gogo, perte du pouvoir d'achat, dsindustrialisation et dlocalisation. 
Mais ds qu'on parle de "changer" (dsol d'employ ce gros mot), ben non, c'est pas possible. La seule solution est de faire comme on a toujours fait, mais en changeant de personne, car celui d'avant, il tait pas capable !  ::roll:: 

Bref, nous sommes dans la m***e mais pour s'en sortir, le mieux c'est d'attendre que a sche !  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Bref, nous sommes dans la m***e mais pour s'en sortir, le mieux c'est d'attendre que a sche !


Une vieille raillerie (Coluche je crois)  propos des Franais : tu sais pourquoi c'est le coq l'emblme de la France ? parce que c'est le seul animal qui chante les 2 pieds dans la m.rde..  ::aie::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Et avec 4,5 millions de personnes en recherche d'emploi, je te laisse rflchir  la meilleure des choses  faire, te barrer ou rester sans augmentation (et donc perte de pouvoir d'achat au final) ?


Si le patron est pourris et que le march du travail lui est favorable, baisse des charges sociales ou pas il n'augmentera pas. Un patron n'a pas besoin de donner d'argument pour refuser une augmentation ou il en trouvera toujours une. Le but de la tva sociale est galement de relancer l'emploi en France, donc de faire baisse le nombre de  personnes en recherche d'emploi. 




> Donc la baisse des charges.... de toute faon, mme sans charges le salaire en France est quoi, 5, 6, 10 fois suprieur au salaire chinois ? Donc a ne suffirait pas pour la comptitivit, et l'tat aurait moins sous.
> Et vu que l'argent de l'tat, c'est le ntre, si l'tat est dans la merde, c'est nous qui allons payer.


C'est sur que a ramera en France juste une partie des emplois qui sont  la limite de la rentabilit en offshore. Heureusement que tous les emplois ne reviendront pas, il y aurait une surchauffe du march  ::):  Si les politiciens se dbrouillent bien l'tat ne devrait rien sortir mais a ce n'est pas gagn.

Le hic c'est que pour l'instant la droite n'a pas donn d'exemples. Quel taux de tva ?, quelle baisse des charges ? ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Les discours comme a, c'est ce que l'on entend depuis 50 ans de la bouche de tous les tnors des partis politiques. Le rsultat on le connait. Chomage  gogo, perte du pouvoir d'achat, dsindustrialisation et dlocalisation. 
> Mais ds qu'on parle de "changer" (dsol d'employ ce gros mot), ben non, c'est pas possible. La seule solution est de faire comme on a toujours fait, mais en changeant de personne, car celui d'avant, il tait pas capable !


Tu me fais dire plein de choses que je ne dis pas...
Si la baisse des charges ne peut pas fonctionner, c'est qu'il faut chercher autre chose.

@Benot Durand : le patron paye le brut, c'est dans ton contrat. Si tu baisses les charges salariales, le salaire net touch par le salari augmente "tout" seul. De mme que si on baisse tes impts, tu as plus d'argent  dpenser.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ce dont je m'aperoit, c'est que sur l'argent consomm par un mnage, une grosse partie part  l'tranger puisque nous consommons majoritairement des biens physiques, manufactur  l'tranger. 
> On s'apercoit dailleur que depuis des annes que cette relance par la consommation est prone, elle ne fonctionne pas... et on peut facilement le comprendre rien qu'avec l'argument ci dessus.


Je modrerais un peu en disant que la part de la valeur qui repart  l'tranger est en ralit souvent faible, mme pour un produit made in China. Pour beaucoup de produits  haute valeur ajoute, par exemple, les cots de production reprsentent souvent moins d'un dixime du prix au consommateur et ils incluent notamment les cots des matriaux qui, de toute faon, doivent toujours tre imports. Mme pour des produits  faible valeur ajoute tu as toujours au moins la garantie que plus de 50% de la valeur restera en France, du fait des circuits logistiques et de distribution.

Cela dit, il ne s'agissait que d'un bmol et je ne dfends pas une politique de relance par la consommation. Je ne suis de toute faon pas qualifi sur le sujet mais mon intuition me dit que nous ferions mieux de nous attaquer  nos faiblesses structurelles (tissu de PME insuffisant ; enseignements primaire et secondaire et orientation scolaire inefficaces voire coteux ; faibles investissements dans la R&D, l'enseignement suprieur, l'enseignement continu et l'accompagnement des chmeurs ; lutte contre la corruption insuffisante ; etc).


@ManusDei
Attention, une loi peut trs bien baisser les charges salariales tout en stipulant un recalcul des salaires bruts figurant sur les contrats. Le projet de TVA sociale viserait de toute faon les charges patronales en priorit. Si les charges salariales taient galement abaisses sans recalcul des salaires brut, ce ne serait que pour faire passer la pilule ; un comble puisque l'on passerait d'un systme progressif  une flat tax. Malheureusement le rapport du COE sur la TVA sociale montrait que le seul cas o celle-ci avait un petit effet sur l'emploi c'tait dans le scnario o les consommateurs trinquaient le plus (notamment via une omission de la hausse de la TVA dans le calcul de l'inflation servant  la revalorisation des minimas sociaux comme le SMIC).


@souviron34
Je t'ai cit des statistiques avant, notamment le fait que plus de 75% des successions chappaient aux droits de successions avant la mise en place de cette loi, tu continues pourtant  affirmer qu'elle a bnfici au plus grand nombre.

Nous t'avons prouv par A + B qu'un logement de 300k ne se destinait pas aux classes moyennes, que ton aide-soignante ne pouvait pas avoir obtenu rgulirement un emprunt de 175k. Tu insistes pourtant et, fort de cet exemple, tu en conclus absurdement que n'importe qui peut acheter un logement de 300k (et donc qu'il tait ncessaire d'allger les droits sur les successions pour l'intrt de tous).

Sans vouloir te manquer de respect, tu es un peu born.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je rappelle que le but n'est pas de ramener tous les emplois. 
Par contre, il y a des emplois dlocaliss pour conpmiser 10%. dite a la socit qu'elle n'conomisera que 5% et elle y rflchira a deux fois en fonction des risques structurel des pays ou l'on dlocalise, ainsi que de l'image de marque qui n'est pas la mme.(faire du local, ca se vend bien en ce moment).

Aprs, je ne doute pas que oui, la population trinquera, surtout au dbut. C'est vident si on regarde les simulations un peu srieuse(et pas celle du 20h).

Rien que la chronollogie nous le montre facilement : 
1 augmentation de la TVA
le consomateur paye plus
2 baisse des charges patronales=> baisse du cout d'un employ => baisse du cout des produits finaux franais
le consommateur paye plus
3 cration d'emploi sur 3 a 5 ans(le temps que la machine se mette en marche, que les investissement se dcide, que la situation semble stable pour les socit(par exemple d'tre sur que le gouvernement suivant ne va pas annul la loi).
le consommateur trinque toujours
4 le chmage baisse, ce qui entrane une baisse des couts sociaux, et aussi une concurrence moins rude sur le march du travail. les salaires augmente un peu.
5 La consommation augmente puisque les gens travaillent plus. Elle soutient mieux l'activit qui est plus locale.
6 on revient a une situation normalement plus aise pour les citoyens aprs 5 ou 6 ans de disette (relative, on parle d'une perte de 5% de pouvoir d'achat)


2 ecceuils : 
 - au bout de tout ce temps, les prix vont reaugmenter, a cause de la hausse des salaires entre autre, rendant la dlocalisation a nouveau rentable.
 - il ne faut pas que les autres pays ragissent par des mesures coercisives a notre encontre, ou que tout le monde fasse la meme chose. ca baisserait nos exportations, ce qui n'est pas trs cool. heureusement, beaucoup de pays sont allergiques a la TVA.

----------


## DonQuiche

@pmithrandir
Apparemment tu sembles tre pour ta part favorable  la mesure. Mais si tu as vu un de mes prcdents posts sur le sujet o je montrais que le cot par emploi se montait  140k par an (malgr une hypothse favorable en nombre d'emplois crs, double de celle donne par le COE), a ne te choques pas ? Malgr cela tu penses que c'est une bonne mesure ?

Ensuite, sur le droulement que tu donnais... Il y a quand mme peu de chances que la consommation HT revienne  son point de dpart au vu du rapport cot / emplois crs.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi penser des dpense par emploi cr. C'est assez difficile a chiffrer en gnral.

En effet, on peut bien sur diviser 55 milliards par le nombre d'emploi espr, je crois que c'est ton calcul.

Sauf, que ce ne sont pas 55 milliards donn par l'tat comme ca pour rien, ce sont 55 milliards qui circule, donc qui seront a un moment rinvesti dans l'conomie par les socits.

Et comme je le dis, on est actuellement dans une phase de descente inexorable du nombre d'emploi, et ca ne changera pas de sitot. La crise a juste mis en valeur les dfaut flagrant de notre modle et le cout rel de nos scurit. Les socits qui ne se posaient aucune question s'en sont pos avec le manque de liquidit, et une fois l'tude faite, elle ne reviendront pas en arrire facilement.

Comme je l'ai lu dernirement, sur les 20 dernires annes, seul free en France a atteint le milliard de capitalisation comme entreprise francaise. Contre toutes les autres issues d'internet qui se sont developp outre atlantique.

Alors, on a plusieurs choix : 
 - on libralise l'emploi en enlevant des scurit couteuse pour l'entreprise et la socit en gnral. C'est le modle canadien qui allie scurit sociale, chomage, retraite, avec autonomie et responsabilisation des employs. On rcupre moins grce a l'tat(pas de medoc par exemple) mais a cot de ca, on paye moins d'impots et de charges, ce qui fait qu'on s'en sort mieux et que le chomage est presque inexistant.(mais on est vir en 15 jours sans raison...)
 - on trouve des financements autres pour garantir notre modle actuel.
 - on baisse nos dpenses (scu, chomage, retraite, etc...)

Ou un peu de tout dailleur.

Mais bon, au Canada, je coutais 50 000$ a mon entreprise, plus els charges et la mutuelle, c'est a dire entre 70 et 80000$. (soit a vue de nez 55-60 000 euros)

En France je coute le mme prix... voir moins cher.

Par contre, je ne trouve pas d'employeur aussi facilement, ou alors en auto entrepreneur pour 2 fois ce tarif(comme quoi les socits ont de l'argent) mais sans suret de l'emploi.

----------


## DonQuiche

C'est effectivement assez difficile  chiffrer, d'o les larges estimations, allant de -400k  +300k emplois. Toutefois, toutes les tudes semblent au moins s'accorder sur un point : au mieux ce ne seront qu'un petit nombre de centaines de milliers. Et le COE souligne que la mesure serait plus vraisemblablement destructrice d'emplois ou nulle.


Maintenant j'aimerais revenir sur un premier point dans ce que tu dis : ce seront 55 milliards qui circuleront dans l'conomie. Non, ils y sont dj : on se propose de prendre de l'argent aux consommateurs pour le donner aux entreprises. Cet argent fera bien sr dfaut au consommateur et donc... aux entreprises. Certaines vont y gagner, d'autres y perdre, il est assez facile de comprendre que la seule diffrence relle est que les exportations seront lgrement favorises et les importations lgrement dfavorises. 

J'insiste sur le "lgrement" puisque la France n'exporte que des produits  haute et moyenne valeur ajoute pour lesquels les salaires de productions reprsentent souvent une faible part du cot final. Quant aux importations, il faut bien voir que les entreprises, elles aussi, importent massivement : leurs entres (ordinateurs, logiciels, machines outils, matires premires, services financiers, etc, etc, etc) sont elles aussi made in China/USA/Germany. Et ne parlons pas de toute ces entreprises qui rinvestissent chaque euro conomis en France dans les BRIC, crant au passage trs peu d'emplois et de revenus fiscaux. C'est notamment le cas de nos grandes entreprises, qui reprsentent un tiers de l'emploi et qui, parce que leurs employs sont les mieux pays, devraient capter bien plus qu'un tiers de cette mesure. Une tendance qui devrait tre acclre par cette TVA sociale : pourquoi investir dans un march en contraction ?



En second lieu, sur les dfauts de notre modle social... Je ne crois pas que la crise les ait mis en exergue : au contraire, notre modle a jou un rle d'amortisseur. En revanche, elle a soulign notre incapacit  maintenir un quilibre financier dans son financement. Mais puisque cela touche tous les pays dvelopps, est-ce li au modle social lui-mme ou  une comptition fiscale entre tats o  peu prs chacun s'est rvl perdant ? Et le vrai problme est-il le modle social ou simplement une mauvaise gestion qui laisse une grande part  l'amateurisme, l'idologie et le clientlisme ? 

Car le fait qu'on ait financ  grands frais pendant plus d'une dcennie des mesures dont les tudes prvoyaient un faible retour sur investissement est patent et les cots associs excdent le montant de notre dficit, qui aurait d'ailleurs d se tasser tout seul sous l'effet de la croissance. Et ce mme sans contrle des dpenses sociales, je t'invite  mesurer l'effet d'un quinquennat  deux maigres points de croissance annuels par exemple. D'ailleurs, en parlant des budgets de sant, premire cause de l'inflation des dpenses, pourquoi n'a t-on pas restreint le systme des visiteurs mdicaux, mis en place une formation mdicale continue publique, rengoci les prix des mdicaments (bien plus chers qu'ailleurs en Europe) et pourquoi a t-on au contraire accru la place d'un priv subventionn qui ne fait que piquer les oprations les plus rentables au public et mis l'accent sur l'augmentation de la rmunration des mdecins ?



Enfin, troisime point que je voudrais relever, la libralisation cratrice d'emplois... A mes yeux a dpend de quoi on parle. Autant je suis ouvert aux propositions de contrat unique  droit progressif (fusion CDD-CDI),  la restriction des droits des locataires pour faire baisser les garanties ncessaires,  la facilitation des hypothques,  la fluidification des rglementations sur les constructions, etc... Autant, si l'on parle de supprimer le quota horaires hebdomadaire, c'est pour moi de la poudre aux yeux : oui, il y aurait moins de chmeurs selon telle ou telle dfinition officielle mais pas plus d'heures travailles, simplement plus de prcarit et de boulots  la sauvette. Idem pour la suppression ou l'abaissement du SMIC : plutt que de crer des emplois qui ne permettent pas de vivre dcemment, je prfre avoir des hordes de chmeurs correctement indemniss. Et toujours de mme pour la suppression du nombre d'heures rglementaires qui  mes yeux ne pourrait tre que contre-productif avec des patrons qui, dans le feu de l'action, accroisseraient lentement mais srement le nombre d'heures de chaque salari plutt que dembaucher en ngligeant le fait que la productivit horaire et donc la rentabilit des salaires va en diminuant. Et encore de mme pour la libralisation de la sant : si les franais doivent payer deux fois plus cher le mme service, cet argent sera simplement dplac de certaines entreprises vers d'autres, sans cration d'emplois (surtout si c'est pour simplement augmenter les salaires de certains) et la productivit globale ira en diminuant, surtout si le rsultat est que les entreprises, au lieu de payer X cotisations sociales, se retrouvent  payer 2X frais de mutuelles.

Libralisation n'implique pas automatiquement efficacit et croissance, il est plus que temps de s'en rendre compte.

----------


## souviron34

> Je modrerais un peu en disant que la part de la valeur qui repart  l'tranger est en ralit souvent faible, mme pour un produit made in China. Pour *beaucoup de produits  haute valeur ajoute, par exemple*, les cots de production reprsentent souvent moins d'un dixime du prix au consommateur et ils incluent notamment les cots des matriaux qui, de toute faon, doivent toujours tre imports. Mme pour des produits  faible valeur ajoute tu as toujours au moins la garantie que plus de 50% de la valeur restera en France, du fait des circuits logistiques et de distribution.


Pas seulement (et je dirais mme moins) que pour les produits   faible valeur ajoute : une petite table en bambou achete par Pier Import (par exemple) moins de 1 euro en Chine est revendue plus de 20-40 euros en France...






> @souviron34
> Je t'ai cit des statistiques avant, notamment le fait que plus de 75% des successions chappaient aux droits de successions avant la mise en place de cette loi, tu continues pourtant  affirmer qu'elle a bnfici au plus grand nombre.
> 
> Nous t'avons prouv par A + B qu'un logement de 300k ne se destinait pas aux classes moyennes, que ton aide-soignante ne pouvait pas avoir obtenu rgulirement un emprunt de 175k. Tu insistes pourtant et, fort de cet exemple, tu en conclus absurdement que n'importe qui peut acheter un logement de 300k (et donc qu'il tait ncessaire d'allger les droits sur les successions pour l'intrt de tous).
> 
> Sans vouloir te manquer de respect, tu es un peu born.


Tu as raison.. Amen..





> Et le vrai problme est-il le modle social ou simplement une mauvaise gestion qui laisse une grande part  l'amateurisme, l'idologie et le clientlisme ?


L je suis 100% d'accord, ce que j'ai dj dit plusieurs fois ici-mme..

Cependant , quand je lis :




> Car le fait qu'on ait financ  grands frais pendant plus d'une dcennie des mesures dont les tudes prvoyaient un faible retour sur investissement ....


On voit trs bien vers qui tu diriges tes regards.. 

OR

*Cette mauvase gestion est le fait de tout le monde, socialistes compris :* comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire, rien que par mon exprience personnelle, sur les projets sur lesquels j'ai directement travaill, en 27 ans, j'ai vu partir plus de 200 millions d'euros d'argent du contribuable  la poubelle, et j'ai eu sous la main des chiffres d'une bien plus grande ampleur : le Canard Enchan en 1994 avait fait une page entire sur les dpenses de l'Assistance Publique sur le sujet du Dossier Mdical Informatis, dont le montant s'levait, depuis 1984,  plus de 7 milliards de francs par an...(d'argent public, bien entendu).. Projets qui ont continu sous Jospin, puis que Douste-Blazy a relanc en 2004.

En 89-91, je travaillais dans une petite bote fabricant une machine d'IRM : nous avions reus 40 millions de l'ANVAR , et pourtant des accords secrets passs avec l'aval de Miterrand nous interdisaient de facto de vendre une machine en France.. (et son conseiller personnel pour la Sant nous avait averti). Aprs faillite (_vidente dans ces conditions_), le contribuable a de nouveau mis la main  la poche pour faire racheter la boite par le CEA, a dpens des sous pendant 3 ans, puis on a de nouveau ferm la bote.....: perte sche pour le contribuable plus de 100 millions de francs. 

Je venais d'une grande bote franaise (_Thomson pour ne pas le citer_), finance  plus de 50% par le public. Dans notre quipe les investissements taient de 1 million / personne et par an, avec 12 brevets mondiaux. Ces accords secrets General Electric - Thomson - Miterrand - gouvernement socialiste ont directement cot au contribuable 600 millions de francs, plus le licenciement d'environ 3000 salaris, plus la perte de nos 25 millions d'investissement dans mon quipe plus la "donation" de l'ensemble des brevets que nous avions...



Le problme de fond (_et c'est valable malheureusement pour tous les pays_) est que la "pyramide" est trop haute, et que les gestionnaires "d'en haut" d'une part ne connaissent pas ce qu'ils grent (_crois-tu que les gestionnaires du Ministre de la Sant soient capables de faire des audits sur le suivi d'un projet informatique ???_) et brassent de telles sommes que finalement les chiffres aprs la virgule (et mme les units voire dizaines) sont "oublis", sauf qu'ils reprsentent quand mme des dizaines, voire des centaines de millions d'euros...

_Ce n'est pas spcifique  l'quipe Sarko. C'est spcifique  nos formes de gouvernements.. _ 

Je peux te citer un autre exemple vcu : au Canada, sous un gouvernement libral (donc de gauche) , et dans une priode o _a priori_i le gouvernement surveillait drastiquement ses dpenses, une demande de subvention de 10 milllions pour passer de la phase II  la phase III (2 annes) d'un projet (_encore une fois le dossier mdical informatis_) a t approuve.. Sur la foi d'un document du Matre d'Oeuvre, chiffre en hommes/jour.. Aucun gestionnaire au Ministre n'a fait le calcul en divisant ce chiffre par le nombre de jours travaills. J'AI fait la division, ce qui conduisait  2 sicles !!!!!!... a m'a tellement dgot que j'ai fait une fuite dans la presse .. Comme il y avait des lections l'anne suivante, le gouvernement a dpch un audit, et la bote a ferm (_videmment, ils ne vivaient que de subventions sans rien produite depuis plus de 15 ans !!!_). Au bout du compte, le contribuable canadien a pay 85 millions de dollars qui sont partis  la poubelle.. Et la seule justification que me donnait le Directeur Technique a t "_ben, nos employs paient des impts_" ....


Ce que cela montre, c'est que ce sont nos manires de faire,  nous socits  "dmocratiqes", peu importe la couleur de ceux qui dirigent, qui sont intrinsquement mauvaises,  cause de la trop grande distance entre gestionnaires et "objet" de la gestion, et  cause de l'normit des chiffres en cause de  cette distance..

(_il y a le mme problme avec les abus de la Croix Rouge (les 4*4 neuves arrivant par avion etc etc) ou (il y a quelques annes) de MdM, de l'ONU, etc etc_)






> Enfin, troisime point que je voudrais relever, la libralisation cratrice d'emplois... A mes yeux a dpend de quoi on parle. Autant je suis ouvert aux propositions de contrat unique  droit progressif (fusion CDD-CDI),  la restriction des droits des locataires pour faire baisser les garanties ncessaires,  la facilitation des hypothques,  la fluidification des rglementations sur les constructions, etc...


Nous sommes d'accord..





> Autant, si l'on parle de supprimer le quota horaires hebdomadaire, c'est pour moi de la poudre aux yeux : 
> ..Libralisation n'implique pas automatiquement efficacit et croissance, il est plus que temps de s'en rendre compte.


Nous sommes d'accord aussi, mais je pense que il ne peut y avoir de vrai dbat dessus - et je pense que la responsabilit en incombe  Aubry et la prsentation / smantique qui a t utilise lors du pasage aux 35h - car ce sujet est devenu purement idologique....

Si la prsentation initiale avait simplement t "_la dure hebdomadaire lgale minimum passe  35h au lieu de 39_" (ce qui s'tait fait en 68 et en 81, je pense que 10 ans aprs on n'en parlerait plus..

La prsentation "idologique" qui en a t faite  l'poque, les modalits d'application (obligation  tous), de mme que les termes utiliss (_le terme "RTT" figurant sur les contrats de travail ou les feuilles de temps ou les "vacances", y compris pour les nouveaux venus et non pas uniquement pour ceux venant de l'ancien rgime_)  ont fait dvi le dbat pour en faire un combat idologique...

Et cela me semble impossible d'avoir un dbat serein sur ce thme sans rentrer dans une vision idologique (_alors que par exemple en 68 les accords de Grenelle n'ont pas fait de vagues idologiques, les ngociations ayant purement t entre patronat et syndicats,  aprs grves_)

----------


## DonQuiche

> On voit trs bien vers qui tu diriges tes regards..


En ralit, c'est une question d'ge : mes premiers souvenirs clairs en politique remontent  95. La seule gestion socialiste que j'ai connue et dissque fut celle de Jospin et je dois dire qu'elle ne m'a pas sembl mauvaise, mme si le contexte tait trs diffrent de l'actuel. Certes j'tais plus jeune  l'poque et mon sens critique moins dvelopp qu'aujourd'hui mais, dj, je m'informais beaucoup et je diversifiais mes sources. Je n'ai pas l'impression que mon regard actuel serait trs diffrent.

Les seuls exemples de malhonntet intellectuelle dont j'ai le souvenir  cette poque furent autour des 35h o droite comme gauche en rajoutaient des tonnes, les uns pour montrer que l'apocalypse allait s'abattre sur nous, les autres pour nous raconter qu'en ralit le patronat y gagnait. Je me souviens m'tre bien marr quand certains venaient m'expliquer aprs avoir lu les mmes tribunes que moi que la productivit allait augmenter, en oubliant que l'on parlait de productivit horaire et que le cot par unit de travail accompli allait, lui, bel et bien augmenter, la diminution des charges sociales tant anecdotiques (ce que j'avais personnellement vrifi par le calcul). Mais fondamentalement le projet des 35h ne m'a jamais paru tellement mauvais dans la mesure o le cot conomique n'tait pas si important et puisque la mesure allait dans le sens de l'histoire : dans une situation de hausse de la productivit, les seules issues sont la diminution du temps de travail o un consumrisme pouss jusqu' l'extrme dbilit.

Ceci tant dit, la priode Mditerranenne semble effectivement regorger d'inepties et c'est un euphmisme. Mais ces inepties avaient t reconnues par le PS aprs 81 et ont produit depuis des transformations qui me semblent indniables et considrables. Avec pour rsultat un gouvernement Jospin qui  mes yeux se dmarque de ceux qui lui ont succd. En loccurrence et pour clarifier mes positions, il me semble que si le PS venait  gagner nous aurions une gestion passable/correcte, sans plus, avec son lot d'imbcilits (nuclaire, 80k profs en plus en contexte de crise), mais de loin prfrable aux cinq dernires annes dont il me semble qu'elles ont t trs dommageables et coteuses, et dont je conserverais bien peu. Accessoirement, c'est peut-tre une dformation subjective, mais j'ai l'impression que les hommes politiques du PS font, en gnral (j'insiste sur le "en gnral"), preuve de plus d'intelligence et de moins de bassesse et de mpris que leurs homologues de l'UMP. Au moins depuis cinq ans.


Pour le reste, je suis d'accord. Avec quand mme, sur l'administration des grandes structures en gnral, le bmol suivant : si une telle structure est effectivement incapable de grer les dtails et entrane ncessairement des gaspillages et des mises en oeuvre difficiles, rien n'empche en revanche de fixer des lignes directrices claires et efficaces. Saut peut-tre la politique.

----------


## souviron34

> En ralit, c'est une question d'ge


Si jeunesse savait et si veillesse pouvait  :;): 

Maintenant, la politique, tout comme l'Histoire, est le prolongement de ce qui s'est pass avant.

Donc, avant d'avoir des opinions tranches et d'mettre des critiques actuelles  l'emporte-pices, il est ( mon avis) sain de se renseigner..





> Ceci tant dit, la priode Mditerranenne semble effectivement regorger d'inepties et c'est un euphmisme. Mais ces inepties avaient t reconnues par le PS _aprs 81_


Euh.. t'y vas fort.. "le droit d'inventaire" c'est Jospin, et c'tait en 1995...





> il me semble que si le PS venait  gagner nous aurions une gestion passable/correcte, sans plus, avec son lot d'imbcilits (nuclaire, 80k profs en plus en contexte de crise), mais de loin prfrable aux cinq dernires annes dont il me semble qu'elles ont t trs dommageables et coteuses, et dont je conserverais bien peu. Accessoirement, c'est peut-tre une dformation subjective, mais j'ai l'impression que les hommes politiques du PS font, en gnral (j'insiste sur le "en gnral"), preuve de plus d'intelligence et de moins de bassesse et de mpris que leurs homologues de l'UMP. Au moins depuis cinq ans.


Voir la citation du dbut  :;): 

Disons que 40 ans de vision de l'agitation politique donne un certain recul....
(_et 50 ans passs dans une famille de militants, mais avec une vie " l'extrieur"_)





> Pour le reste, je suis d'accord. Avec quand mme, sur l'administration des grandes structures en gnral, le bmol suivant : si une telle structure est effectivement incapable de grer les dtails et entrane ncessairement des gaspillages et des mises en oeuvre difficiles, rien n'empche en revanche de fixer des lignes directrices claires et efficaces. Saut peut-tre la politique.


La vraie rgle serait (sans doute) une plus grande dcentralisation, cependant l'exprience depuis 1981 (anne o Deferre a impos la dcentralisation) montre que mme (voire surtout) dans ce cas ce n'est mme pas vrai (clientlisme/proximit).

Disons que je pense que beaucoup de choses s'amlioreraient avec d'une part une limitation  un seul mandat, et  partir d'un certain niveau un seul mandat d'un tel type  vie..

Egalement une prise de conscience (chez l'ensemble des fonctionnaires et assimilis aussi bien que chez les politiques) (_ce qui existait dans la gnration de mes parents_) que l'argent brass / dpens est l'argent du contribuable, et que c'est donc _de facto_ le contribuable qui est le patron, et des fonctionnaires et des politiques - les indemnits sont verses par chaque contribuable.. 

(mais c'est aussi applicable aux grandes entreprises et leurs salaris : combien de personnes se servent au bureau en papeterie  la rentre scolaire ???)

Cette prise de conscience devait galement tre faite par les gens eux-mmes. Ils auraient un peu moins tendance  soit tre  plat ventre soit dnigrer totalement les lus..

----------


## DonQuiche

@Souviron34
A l'argument d'autorit d  l'ge, je rplique de mme : d'autres que toi, jouissant de la mme somme d'exprience, tirent des conclusions diffrentes.  :;): 

Et je te ferais remarquer que j'ai tout de mme pris soin de parfaire mon ducation sur notre pass, merci de t'en inquiter. Assez pour savoir en fait que si le prsent dcoule de ce qui prcde, il n'en est pas la copie carbone, et que malgr le lien historique qui unit Lnine et Hollande, il existe quelques diffrences mineures entre les deux.

Enfin, sur Jospin et le droit d'inventaire, note tout de mme que a n'est pas arriv par hasard, sur une fleur, comme aprs une gnration spontane, mais aprs une longue maturation.

----------


## souviron34

j'ai bien not, mais simplement je constate que, depuis Sarko, on "oublie" un peu facilement (et justement pas que les jeunes) l'Histoire d'il n'y a pas si longtemps (Aubry, Hollande, et autres ont mon age...)

Et je constate galement que depuis 5 ans on a us d'arguments politiciens " la sauce idologique", mais que je n'ai gure vu de dbat d'ides, des vraies, avec le respect mutuel d au fait qu'il n'y a pas de Vrit Universelle...( moins d'tre "croyant")

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que sur certains point nous sommes d'accord.

Par exemple, la libralisation et la suppression d'un certain nombre de scurit ne doit pas tre total. C'est entre autre pour cela que j'aime le modle canadien, a mi chemin entre le modele USA, et le modle europen.

Pour ce qui est de notre modle qui a montr sa robustesse pendant la crise, je trouve au contraire qu'il a clairement montr ses faiblesses.

Les entreprises ont arret de vendre en janvier 2009. 
Elles ont garder leurs salari, parfois au chomage partiel, souvent pay a rien faire.(quand y a pas de commandes, on fait ce que l'on peut.
Quand les commandes sont revenus, elles avaient des salaris dj prsent, mais comme les commandes n'quilibre toujours pas les frais, elles continuent a perdre de l'argent
Plusieurs annes plus tard, on voit que beaucoup de petite sttructure ont ferm pendant le crise, touff par ces contraintes.
Celles qui auraient pu accepter des projets, mais qui pour cela aurait du embauch de la main d'oeuvre ne l'ont pas fait par peur du lendemain(le syndrome du : on a eu chaud aux fesses la premire fois, allons y prudement)

Au final, outre l'tat qui s'est endett fortement, les socits ont aussi plomb leurs bilans et leur endettement, avec les consuqnces sur le futur bien simple, elles auront surement plus de mal a boucler les fins de mois durant quelques annes.
Sans oubli que tout euro emprunt se rembourse au minimum 1euro50 quelques annes plus tard, autant de revenus en moins.

A contrario, devant une crise mondiale, au canada les employs ont t mis a la porte trs vite(dans le mois qui a suivi) mais 6 mois aprs, lorsque les premier signes de "mieux" ont t ressenti, ils ont embauch a toute vitesse.
Exemple : gnral motors canada a vir 1000 employs en fvrier, reembauch 600 en juin ou juillet 2009. ils ont commenc par recontacter leurs anciens employs en priorit.

Le poids du chomage a t port par la socit en gnral, et non les entreprises. Au final, elles sont en meilleur sant et l'conomie est florissante depuis 2 ans.

Comme pour une catastrophe naturelle, c'est bien l'tat et la population ici qui joue l'amortisseur, et non les boites prives.

----------


## Mat.M

Bonjour,




> Taxation anti dlocalisation


Faut arrter un moment de crier "halte aux dlocalisations."
Franchement est-ce que tu te vois aller travailler  l'usine pour 500euros par mois si c'est pas 300 pour 12 heures journalires ?  :8O:  COmme les ouvriers de Foxcom en Chine ou les Bangladeshis qui fabriquent des Nike 10 dollars pice ?  :8O: 
Tu serais totalement incapable parce que tu as une certaine ducation,un certain bagage universitaire.
Donc les dlocalisations c'est pas du tout nouveau a fait longtemps que a exite




> On a donc un impact plus que limit sur le pouvoir d'achat, pour une quantit de recettes phnomnales. 1% de TVA en plus, c'est 10 milliards d'euros rcuprs.


d'accord mais comment fais-tu ce calcul ?
La TVA c'est la taxe la plus injuste.
Tout le monde la paie aussi bien les foyers modestes comme les trs riches.
Les trs riches eux ils vont pas acheter des cochonneries  Carrefour ou  la FNAC mme hitech.(Baudrillard sort de ce corps  ::mouarf::  )
Les trs riches ils investissent dans le march de l'art.
L o tu as raison c'est que la TVA c'est la taxe qui rapporte le plus  l'tat au moins 50 milliards d'euros.
Alors que l'impt sur le Revenu de mmoire ne rapporte mme pas la moiti.
Un foyer fiscal sur deux le paie en France.

Maintenant si la TVA augmente c'est tout bnf pour des types comme moi qui consomment peu (juste de quoi remplir le frigo et des fringues par-ci par l )
 ::D: 






> Si par exemple un patron a besoin d'une machine qui coute 100 000 euros pour remplacer un salari qui en coute actuellement 50 000, il lui faut 2 ans. Si on baisse les cotisation sociales de 20%, on a un salaire vers de 45 000 euros, et donc il faut 2 ans et un trimestre pour rentabiliser la machine.
> Ca peut donc inciter les patrons a moins robotiser.



pas forcment et je dirais que c'est une erreur de penser cela.
Rien ne prouve que si on installe une machine cela oblige de remplacer un salari ou plusieurs!
Et puis concernant le cot de la machine le patron,va tre contraint d'emprunter  des banques donc s'endetter  moins que ce mme patron dispose de capitaux de fonds propres 'je crois que a s'appelle comme a en compta).... ce qui n'est pas le cas pour la majorit des PME en France.
Et puis cette logique de une machine un salari est un peu idiote.
Ce qui apporte de la valeur ajoute c'est des ouvriers hautement qualifis qui sont trs pointus spcialistes de commandes numriques des fraiseuses ou des tours.
L a se paie trs cher un ouvrier surtout s'il fait de la prcision.
Et c'est pas en Chine qu'on va trouver des personnes comme cela
On prend par exemple les ouvriers de chez Turbomca dans le sud-ouest de la France qui sont trs pointus et qui travaillent sur les turbines d'hlicos.
Ou comme les artisans de Louis Vuitton qui ont des doigts en or.
Louis Vuitton c'est en majeure partie du fait main c'est pas de la cochonnerie made in China

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et c'est pas en Chine qu'on va trouver des personnes comme cela


Bien sur que si.

La j'habite en roumanie, le low cost de l'europe.

Et bien, les informaticiens franais ne sont pas nombreux ici. Les roumains sont aussi bon que nous, sauf qu'ils parlent au moins 2 langues courement, si ce n'est 3 ou 4.

Au final, ils sont meilleur que nous pour la production, pour 2 fois moins cher.

Et les chinois font aussi bien de la grande qualit que de le merde, ils savent tout faire, selon le prix que tu payes.
Se croire meilleur qu'eux est une grave erreur.

Dailleur, je crois que beaucoup de produits de luxe sont fabriqu en chine puis quelques annes(celine une sous marque de vuitton l'est par exemple)

----------


## Mat.M

> Les entreprises ont arret de vendre en janvier 2009. 
> Elles ont garder leurs salari, parfois au chomage partiel, souvent pay a rien faire.(quand y a pas de commandes, on fait ce que l'on peut.
> Q



Quelles entreprises ?
Les entreprises du CAC40 ,si je ne me trompe pas ont continu  faire du proft

----------


## souviron34

> Quelles entreprises ?
> Les entreprises du CAC40 ,si je ne me trompe pas ont continu  faire du proft


il parlait du Canada..

----------


## Mat.M

Salut Pierre bon a suffit j'aimerais continuer mon projet  ::mouarf:: 



> Bien sur que si.
> 
> Et bien, les informaticiens franais ne sont pas nombreux ici. Les roumains sont aussi bon que nous, sauf qu'ils parlent au moins 2 langues courement, si ce n'est 3 ou 4.
> 
> Au final, ils sont meilleur que nous pour la production, pour 2 fois moins cher.
> 
> Et les chinois font aussi bien de la grande qualit que de le merde, ils savent tout faire, selon le prix que tu payes.
> Se croire meilleur qu'eux est une grave erreur.


oui je suis d'accord , attention je n'ai jamais dit que les Roumains ou les Chinois taient mauvais  ::D: 




> Se croire meilleur qu'eux est une grave erreur.


tu as raison mais la diffrence entre la France et la Chine c'est que les produits et services made in France sont plus "sophistiqus" que le made in China.
quelques explications : par exemple tu prends la marque Parrot qui fait des engins volants radioguids eh bien la matire grise est en France tout ce qui est design, conception.
Le reste est manufactur en Chine.
Ou bien c'est comme avec Nike qui conoit ses chaussures et vnements au sige  Portland (Oregon USA) et qui sous-traite en Chine.
Donc moralit pour que l'Europe et la France notamment se dmarque des autres pays et puissances co c'est qu'il faut favoriser le travail qualifi et  haute valeur ajoute.
Cela se traduit par plus de moyens pour la formation professionnelle,pour le savoir-faire, que la France arrte de produire des "lites intellectuelles " et stimule l'apprentissage ouvrier et technique comme en Allemagne

----------


## Mat.M

> il parlait du Canada..


mea Culpa alors j'ai lu trop rapidement  ::D:

----------


## Mat.M

> Cette mauvase gestion est le fait de tout le monde, socialistes compris : [/B]comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire, rien que par mon exprience personnelle, sur les projets sur lesquels j'ai directement travaill, en 27 ans, j'ai vu partir plus de 200 millions d'euros d'argent du contribuable  la poubelle, et j'ai eu sous la main des chiffres d'une bien plus grande ampleur : le Canard Enchan en 1994 avait fait une page entire sur les dpenses de l'Assistance Publique sur le sujet du Dossier Mdical Informatis, dont le montant s'levait, depuis 1984,  plus de 7 milliards de francs par an...(d'argent public, bien entendu).. Projets qui ont continu sous Jospin, puis que Douste-Blazy a relanc en 2004.



huumm j'ai l'exemple d'un cas similaire,pour  une province du Canada notamment o on parle principalement Franais  ::mrgreen:: 
La RAMQ ( il me semble) avait command un grand chantier informatique qui a cot 16millions de dollars et qui a t mis  la poubelle.
Ensuite concernant le Dossier Mdical Informatis cela a fourni du travail pour des dizaines d'informaticiens non ?





> crois-tu que les gestionnaires du Ministre de la Sant soient capables de faire des audits sur le suivi d'un projet informatique ???[/I]) et brassent de telles sommes que finalement les chiffres aprs la virgule (et mme les units voire dizaines) sont "oublis", sauf qu'ils reprsentent quand mme des dizaines, voire des centaines de millions d'euros...


non ils ne sont pas capables ...ils font appel  des boites d'audit  ::mouarf:: 
comme Andersen machin ou Accenbidule

----------


## DonQuiche

@Mat. M
Autant je te rejoins sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas opposer mcanisation et emploi, autant je suis en dsaccord sur les ouvriers qualifis (qui n'ont pas de mal  trouver de l'emploi dans la plupart des rgions ; c'est de l'emploi peu qualifi qu'il nous faut, reposant sur de lourds investissements en amont) et, surtout, sur le luxe.

Le luxe... Fait en Italie, en France, savoir-faire traditionnel... Et pourtant...
Luxe et mondialisation : costumes Kenzo et Givenchy en Pologne, chaussures Prada en Turquie, polos Burberry en Chine, sacs de grande marque en Chine, ateliers italiens bourrs de clandestins chinois exploits, etc... Je ne sais plus quelle est cette trs grande marque franaise qui avait dlocalis la production de sa lingerie en Chine il y a quelques annes.

Enfin, attention : en Chine, les lites vont encore beaucoup vers les mtiers techniques (ingnierie), c'est de moins en moins vrai en France o ils iront davantage vers le commerce ou la finance, nous avons une perte de savoir faire. A contrario, les salaires chinois et indiens augmentent rapidement et l'Afrique ne pourra pas remplacer deux milliards de petites mains bons march dans des environnement intressants pour les investisseurs. Certains pays en absorberont une part mais une part seulement. Si l'on ajoute un changement de nos politiques commerciales trangres, la relocalisation a de l'avenir.

----------


## Mat.M

Salut DonQuiche ok nous sommes d'accord

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quelles entreprises ?
> Les entreprises du CAC40 ,si je ne me trompe pas ont continu  faire du proft


La ou tu cite, je parle des entreprises franaises.(la ou les salari sont gard)

je parle du canada plus bas(la ou les salari sont vir).

Et le cac 40 importe peu, ce qui m'importe c'est les socit de 10 a 200 salaris... C'est celle la qui font la richesse d'un pays. Le cac 40, c'est le prestige du nom.

----------


## souviron34

> huumm j'ai l'exemple d'un cas similaire,pour  une province du Canada notamment o on parle principalement Franais 
> La RAMQ ( il me semble) avait command un grand chantier informatique qui a cot 16millions de dollars et qui a t mis  la poubelle.


a doit tre le mme  ::aie::  (_enfin, une partie, parce que ce projet RAMQ tait en paralllle_). Moi le mien c'tait 85 millions...





> Ensuite concernant le Dossier Mdical Informatis cela a fourni du travail pour des dizaines d'informaticiens non ?


Cela a t l'argument du Directeur..

SAUF QUE...

Le projet (et donc les finances publques) ont t mobiliss _pour faire quelque chose_..

Sinon il aurait suffit de donner directement de l'argent aux employs sans qu'ils ne fassent rien... Un RMI quoi..

C'est a la solution ???


(et de plus, pendant ce temps-l,  l'poque Chrtien et Martin voulaient revenir  un dficit zro (ce qu'ils ont russi) , et on fermait des lits d'hopitaux  tour de bras).. 





> non ils ne sont pas capables ...ils font appel  des boites d'audit  comme Andersen machin ou Accenbidule


Exact.. Mais uniquement quand la pression mdiatique est trop forte.. Pas de manire systmatique et rgulire pour voir le rel avancement des projets..

Le projet de Douste-Blazy est toujours d'actualit (_on a cit des pointeurs ici-mme il y a  peine quelques mois_), et le fric coul est colossal.. mais rellement colossal (plus de 2 fois le trou de la Scu!!!)

----------


## souviron34

> @Mat. M
> Autant je te rejoins sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas opposer mcanisation et emploi, autant je suis en dsaccord sur les ouvriers qualifis (qui n'ont pas de mal  trouver de l'emploi dans la plupart des rgions ; c'est de l'emploi peu qualifi qu'il nous faut,


Euh....

Il y en a, mais les Franais ne veulent pas le faire..

En Languedoc-Roussillon, pnurie de main d'oeuvre dans le btiment, et pour les vendanges..

Taux de chmage de l'Hrault : 25%...

Cherchez l'erreur...

Du coup, ce sont des Espagnols, Roumains, Polonais et maghrbins qui viennent faire les vendanges dans mon petit village... (_qui, grce aux lois sur la "rpartition" des Rmistes et des logements sociaux, en possde quand mme un peu pus d'une centaine_)

----------


## Acropole

Je ne comprend pas que le ple emploi n'impose pas ces boulots aux chmeurs.
Les vendanges c'est pas un CDI a plein temps pour 50ans a 500km. Je suis sr qu'il y'a suffisamment de chmeurs dans le coin pour venir vendanger une semaine ou deux. En plus avec le RSA il perdent moins que quand c'tait sous forme de RMI.

----------


## souviron34

c'est fatiguant...

Pour pas gagner grand'chose de plus...

Donc on y va pas..

(bon, il y en a quelques uns, mais de trs loin pas la majorit)

Et depuis 2 ans il y a beaucoup de Roumains et Polonais.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je ne comprend pas que le ple emploi n'impose pas ces boulots aux chmeurs.
> Les vendanges c'est pas un CDI a plein temps pour 50ans a 500km. Je suis sr qu'il y'a suffisamment de chmeurs dans le coin pour venir vendanger une semaine ou deux. En plus avec le RSA il perdent moins que quand c'tait sous forme de RMI.


Donc, toi, bard de diplmes, si demain tu es au chmage, tu penses que l'ANPE devrait te forcer  aller passer le mois de septembre  faire les vendanges plutt que de chercher un boulot ou mettre tes connaissances  jour ? C'est bien a, non ?

Quant au btiment, les mtiers en pnurie sont ceux qui exigent des formations. Accessoirement, pour avoir propos durant mes tudes de bosser dans le btiment  une agence intrim, on m'avait fil une liste de paperasses longues comme le bras  fournir au pralable (culture de la scurit), en dfinitive j'avais trouv autre chose avant cela. Et pour le problme des vendanges, justement, c'est que ce n'est pas un CDI et que les gens prfrent profiter de leurs indemnits chmage pour chercher quelque chose de prenne plutt que d'aller travailler deux mois, et je ne les en blme pas.

25% de chmeurs != 25% de types chez eux devant la tl  ne rien faire. Aprs, oui, on peut discuter d'obligations pour des chmeurs longue dure mais je doute que les entreprises soient ravies dembaucher des types venus contre leur gr, sauf  ce que l'Etat ne subventionne ces emplois, ce qui priverait alors les travailleurs non-subventionns de ces postes et reviendrait donc  dpenser de l'argent pour rien. C'est un peu comme la marotte des tches d'intrt public pour les RMIstes : si c'est pour supprimer des emplois,  part pour contenter les nostalgiques du servage,  quoi bon ?

Enfin, j'habite dans une rgion de vignobles, je mesure les bnfices des vignerons, je connais les paies qu'ils proposent pour ce travail qui est pnible, et cela me fait dire que s'ils ont du mal  recruter c'est bien fait pour leur gueule. Au vu des exploitations que je connais, il est hors de question pour moi que l'Etat leur envoie des forats. Ce n'est pas aux RMIstes de trinquer pour payer les Porsches de ces messieurs, d'autant que ces derniers fraudent allgrement le fisc.

----------


## souviron34

> Enfin, j'habite dans une rgion de vignobles, je mesure les bnfices des vignerons, je connais les paies qu'ils proposent pour ce travail qui est pnible, et cela me fait dire que s'ils ont du mal  recruter c'est bien fait pour leur gueule. Au vu des exploitations que je connais, il est hors de question pour moi que l'Etat leur envoie des forats. Ce n'est pas aux RMIstes de trinquer pour payer les Porsches de ces messieurs, d'autant que ces derniers fraudent allgrement le fisc.


Eh bien encore une fois  nous ne vivons pas dans la mme France...

Ici, paye = 600-900 euros/semaine (_suivant les vticulteurs_), nourris, logs, + 1 bouteille cadeau par jour...

Et ici c'est du "petit" vin... 

J'ai habit en Bourgogne, en Alsace, et dans le Bordelais, et ce n'tait pas du tout la mme chose. Mais, dans ce coin-ci, c'est a.. Et pour du vin du Languedoc-Roussillon..Pas de Porsche (aucune), quelques 4*4, et sinon la voiture de n'importe qui...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Eh bien encore une fois  nous ne vivons pas dans la mme France...
> 
> Ici, paye = 600-900 euros/semaine (_suivant les vticulteurs_), nourris, logs, + 1 bouteille cadeau par jour...


Effectivement, rien  voir.  ::mrgreen:: 
Dj ici le vendangeur est nourri mais pas log. Ensuite on parle bien de la paye pour un vendangeur de base ? L'cart me semble tout de mme norme. oO

Et, oui, ici, les vignerons auxquels je pense sont plutt dans le style collection de voitures de luxe, fontaine rococo en marbre et autres extravagances, gamins qui claquent de faon obscne et un tiers de la production non-dclare.

----------


## Acropole

Je ne vois pas comment a pourrait priver de ces emploi les personnes non subventionnes puisse que l'ide portait sur des secteurs en manque de main d'oeuvre.

En suite, les digressions sur tel ou tel cas particulier n'ont pas lieu d'tre. Il y'a toujours des cas particuliers pour tout.

J'en connais quelques une de ces personnes qui touchent le RMI et autres allocations (soit disant adulte handicap) et qui refusent totalement de travailler. Ils ont bien de la chance de vivre a notre poque et dans ce pays et de pouvoir se comporter comme monsieur le baron mdival qui passe ses journes a lzarder en imposant la dme  ceux qui travaillent.
A une autre poque ils seraient morts de faim dans la jungle.
Le pire c'est qu'ils prtendent tre contre la socit d'exploitation alors que leur mentalit et leur comportement en sont l'exemple parfait.

De toutes faons on ne parle pas ici de fournir 12 mois de travail de vendange  5 millions de personnes. Il n'y a pas de solution miracle qui rsoudrait tous les problmes en un coup de baguette magique. La solution ne peut venir que d'un ensemble de mesures plus ou moins mineures. Quelques dizaines de milliers d'emplois ici ou la, des ajustements sur tel ou tel budget de l'tat.
Mais le lapin magique sorti du chapeau de Hollande, Sarkozy ou les autres c'est du n'importe quoi.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je ne vois pas comment a pourrait priver de ces emploi les personnes non subventionnes puisse que l'ide portait sur des secteurs en manque de main d'oeuvre.


Tu as en France des centaines de milliers de personnes vivant du RSA. Si demain tu promets  certains secteurs que l'Etat leur fournira ces personnes contraintes et forces  un tarif moindre que le tarif habituel (pour compenser leur dfaut de productivit en comparaison de la main d'oeuvre immigre), il y a de grandes chances que les employeurs n'utilisent plus QUE cette main subventionne.

Ensuite, sur les secteurs en pnurie de main d'oeuvre, attention : la grande majorit de ces secteurs exigent du personnel qualifi, il n'y a pas en France des millions d'emplois n'attendant que ces fainnants de chmeurs. Les emplois non-qualifis qui ne sont pas pourvus sont somme toute assez rares et concernent presque toujours des CDD ou bien  la rigueur des CDI vraiment pnibles, les chmeurs prfrant continuer  chercher quelque chose de mieux. La poursuite du bonheur, etcetera.

Mais, fondamentalement, le march de l'emploi en France c'est une offre pour des qualifications bien prcises et une demande non-qualifie. Les deux ne s'articulent pas. Pose une offre pour un emploi non-qualifi et tu verras combien de temps il te faut pour le pourvoir : moins de 24h si tu le dsires et que tu t'organises pour a.

----------


## souviron34

> Ensuite on parle bien de la paye pour un vendangeur de base ? L'cart me semble tout de mme norme. oO


de 4  600 pour le coupeur, de 6  900 pour le porteur.

Et ils sont logs, la plupart du temps dans des dpendancss amnages en apparts.

Pour la nourriture, en gnral, outre le repas de midi fourni, ils ont accs en libre-service aux jardins potagers pour le soir..

----------


## souviron34

> Mais, fondamentalement, le march de l'emploi en France c'est une offre pour des qualifications bien prcises et une demande non-qualifie. Les deux ne s'articulent pas. Pose une offre pour un emploi non-qualifi et tu verras combien de temps il te faut pour le pourvoir : moins de 24h si tu le dsires et que tu t'organises pour a.


Tu as des raisonnements trop schmatiques :

Encore une fois, ici, dans mon village, ma copine bossant dans une strucrure de "Pays" (_un nouvel chelon d'il y a 4 ans je crois, entre Communaut de communes et Dpartement, mais pas confodu avec canton_ ), a mis une annonce pour une secrtaire... Renouvele 5 fois....Sans trouver personne ,  2000 euros/mois... "Trop loin", "pas assez pay", "pas assez de responsabilit", "trop de travail" ont t les motifs des (quelques) candidats 
En fait ils venaient simplement pour ne pas tre radis des listes..

Et pourtant ce village n'est qu' 20km de Bziers et 30 de Narbonne....

Mais cette drivation de la discussion se rapproche de l'autre discussion sur "_que faire pour remonter l'IT en France_"...

Comme pour les problmes de logement, je pense que d'une part "trop de protection" a tu la protection, et que d'autre part on est arriv dans une socit o "le travail c'est fatiguant"... Avec de plus des gnrations leves  la sauce de "l'enfant-roi", qui ne supportent ni les critiques ni l'apprentissage..voient les plus gs comme des dinosaures qui ne savent rien, et la loi du moindre effort comme une rgle, le but tant d'avoir de l'argent...

Difficile dans ces conditions de s'en sortir, quelles que soient les solutions proposes...

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention quand mme, le sud, c'est comme paris, c'est une mentalit a part. 

Dans toutes les villes de france que je connais(bretagne poitou charente, etc...) un poste a 2000 par moi trouverait preneur, surtout a cette qualif la.

Pour les vignobles, je suis partisan de laisser comme c'est... moins l'tat vient mettre son nez a coup de subvention, plus c'est sain comme relation de travail.

Peut etre que le salaire n'est pas assez bon pour les vendanges pour certains, peut etre que les offres d'emploi ne sont pas assez visibles... il y a beaucoup de raison qui font qu'un emploi ne trouve pas preneur.

----------


## souviron34

c


> Attention quand mme, le sud, c'est comme paris, c'est une mentalit a part.


Parce que les bretons a s'rait pas une mentalit  part ???  ::aie:: 

Et les Chtis ? et les Alsaciens ? et les Savoyards ??? et les Auvergnats ??  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors il nous faut vite revenir au temps d'Astrix....

PS: et de plus, comme mentionn plus haut, 80% des RMIstes et "dfaoriss" accueillis dans les logements sociaux dont j'ai parl sont des gens du Nord,  qui on a dit "_c'est mieux d'tre au soleil que de vous morfondre dans une grande ville sous le ciel gris_"..  C'est fou le nombre d'accents parisien ou cht'i qu'on entend par ici depuis quelques annes...

PPS: ceci dit sans aucun "racisme" local, je ne suis pas du coin, je constate simplement une sacre volution en 10 ans.. (_allez voir  Montpellier, et vous verrez.. : employs de magasins, salaris de botes, ou SDF .. pourcentage bien suprieur d'accents (et d'attitudes) parisien(nes), grce  notre cher Frche, dcd il y a peu, mais qui a voulu faire augmenter de 3 millions en 10 ans la population de l'Hrault_)

----------


## Marco46

> Tu as des raisonnements trop schmatiques :
> 
> Encore une fois, ici, dans mon village, ma copine bossant dans une strucrure de "Pays" (_un nouvel chelon d'il y a 4 ans je crois, entre Communaut de communes et Dpartement, mais pas confodu avec canton_ ), a mis une annonce pour une secrtaire... Renouvele 5 fois....Sans trouver personne ,  2000 euros/mois... "Trop loin", "pas assez pay", "pas assez de responsabilit", "trop de travail" ont t les motifs des (quelques) candidats 
> En fait ils venaient simplement pour ne pas tre radis des listes..
> 
> Et pourtant ce village n'est qu' 20km de Bziers et 30 de Narbonne....
> 
> Mais cette drivation de la discussion se rapproche de l'autre discussion sur "_que faire pour remonter l'IT en France_"...
> 
> ...


2000 euros ... Nets ou bruts ?

20km d'une grande agglomration a veut dire des frais kilomtriques hallucinants rapports  l'anne, donc autant en moins sur la fiche de paie  l'arrive.
Sans parler de la perte de temps des trajets qui n'est compense par rien.

On dirait mes anciens patrons qui ne comprenaient (et ne comprennent toujours pas) pourquoi ils n'arrivent pas  embaucher des dveloppeurs pour 20K brut / an dans un bled de 10K d'hab situ  150km de la premire grande agglomration.
Leur rflexion tant, on est en province, dans un petit bled, la vie est moins chre, donc on paye beaucoup moins, sauf que le problme c'est que dans ces rgions le bassin d'emploi ne contient pas beaucoup d'emplois, certes, mais il contient aussi beaucoup moins de force de travail et qu'il faut donc la faire venir, et pour faire venir quelqu'un venant d'un autre bassin il faut bien y mettre le prix.

Concernant les dbats sur les "les chmeurs sont des feignasses, faut les obliger  choisir tel taf, ya plein d'emplois inoccups etc ...", je voudrais vous faire remarquer certaines choses, depuis quelques annes (re Sarkozy), Ple Emploi peut :

- vous imposer de choisir une offre au bout d'un certain nombre de refus, si vous refusez vous perdez vos allocations.
- vous imposer de changer de mtier en faisant une formation dans un domaine d'activit qui est prospre dans la rgion o vous tes inscrits si la dure de votre priode de chmage est trop longue. Si vous refusez vous perdez vos allocations.

Et ces mesures sont appliques.

Il y a donc bien une politique en place qui est trs proche de celle que voudraiet voir en oeuvre Acropole et Souviron.

Or qu'est ce qu'on constate ? Le chmage continue d'augmenter. Damned.

On pourra faire tout ce qu'on veut comme lois  la con en France, le problme est d'ordre macro-conomique. Le nombre d'emploi trs qualifis potentiels est limit. Pour les autres nous sommes en concurrence avec des entreprises situes dans des pays qui imposent des contraintes sociales (cotisations + code du travail) beaucoup beaucoup plus lignt. Par consquence les salaires sont plus faible et donc la comptitivit est meilleure.

Nous ne pouvons rien faire contre cet tat de fait, a moins de rtablir le servage.

Soit on taxe les produits venant de pays o les conditions de travail sont dplorables, soit on s'aligne sur eux. Pour le moment on s'aligne sur eux malgr nous.

Aprs vous pouvez qualifier les gens de feignants et de salauds mais il est normal qu'ils n'acceptent pas une dgradation de leurs conditions de vie sans ragir puisqu'en face on voit qu'au sommet de la pyramide de la socit a s'empiffre sans retenu et de plus en plus et ce malgr les difficults de la socit dans son ensemble.

----------


## souviron34

> 2000 euros ... Nets ou bruts ?


Peu importe ici.. Dans un village comme ici, avec 2000 euros bruts tu vis franchement bien...





> 20km d'une grande agglomration a veut dire des frais kilomtriques hallucinants rapports  l'anne, donc autant en moins sur la fiche de paie  l'arrive.
> Sans parler de la perte de temps des trajets qui n'est compense par rien.


Grande agglomration ??? 40 000 habitants avec le plus fort taux de chmage de France ????





> Le nombre d'emploi trs qualifis potentiels est limit.


Oui et alors ???

D'une part cela a toujours t le cas, mas d'autre part qui fera les boulots non qualifis (et il y en a plein dont tu as besoin : caissier, pompiste, maon, talagiste, chaufeur, boueur, laveur de carreaux, agent d'entretien, garde de scurit, "femme" ou "homme" de mnage, ...

C'est une des trs grandes raisons du problme : tout le monde veut un diplme et un emploi qualifi..

Mais a ne marche pas..

Toute personne "diplme" se sent dgrade si on lui propose a, mais ce sont des boulots ncessaires..

Qui les fait ?????

Alors ce n'est pas "inn", mais cela vient de la basse flatterie politicienne des annes 80-90 o on a martel que "_80% d'une classe dge devait avoir le bac_" et faire des tudes..

Ma soeur tait prof dans un IUT. Pendant 30ans (de 1970  2000) , les tudiants sortaient avec un boulot dans 99% des cas, puisque c'tait  cela que servait les IUT : avoir une formation ttechnique monnayable. . Depuis le dbut des annes 2000, 80% vont en Licence... Cherchez l'erreur..






> Pour les autres nous sommes en concurrence avec des entreprises situes dans des pays qui imposent des contraintes sociales (cotisations + code du travail) beaucoup beaucoup plus lignt. Par consquence les salaires sont plus faible et donc la comptitivit est meilleure.


Voir ci-dessus : aucun des boulots mentionns plus haut ne peut tre dlocalis...

----------


## DonQuiche

Sur l'impact des 20km, n'exagrons pas : 20 bornes en zone rurale sont largement prfrables  10 en zone urbaine. Au pire on s'en tire  200-400 par mois selon la bagnole, ce qui est frustrant mais habituel. Quant  la dure, l aussi, on parle de 30  60 minutes par jour. Tout a est standard, si quelqu'un refuse un emploi non-qualifi  2k net pour ces motifs il se fout de la gueule du monde (passe encore pour le cot s'il s'agit d'un emploi au smic).

Sur la mentalit du sud, genre "ouais mais c'est tous des feignasses qui refusent de bosser pour moins de 8k mensuels", je suis l aussi trs sceptique.

Par contre je suis tonn parce que a ne correspond pas  l'exprience que j'ai eue lorsque j'ai d moi-mme embaucher. Voil ce qui me vient  l'esprit :
* Ce n'est pas tout  fait un poste non-qualifi : il faut au moins une personne sachant parfaitement crire franais, capable de comprendre un jargon juridique, sachant correctement s'exprimer et prsenter. Pas grand chose apparemment mais assez pour liminer au moins la moiti des non-qualifis. Quand on voit la facilit  suivre des tudes suprieures de nos jours...
* Y avait-il en plus d'autres qualifications ncessaires ? Plus important encore, l'annonce laissait-elle entendre qu'il fallait de solides qualifications ? Vous avez sans doute dj tous vu ce genre d'annonces, qui liste 52 tches  l'intitul nigmatique et dcouragerait un polytechnicien qui ne se sentirait pas comptent car pas immdiatement productif. Si on s'adresse  des personnes non-qualifies, gnralement peu sres d'elles sur le plan professionnel, l'annonce doit tre adapte : courte, insistant sur les comptences essentielles, donnant un bref aperu du cadre et de l'emploi, motivante. Chaque ligne peut dcourager. On parle de personnes ayant baiss les bras  force d'entendre "non" ou de ne pas recevoir de rponse. Plus gnralement, trop d'employeurs demandent la Lune.
* Hormis l'ANPE... Seulement l'ANPE ? Parce que l'ANPE c'est une exprience kafkaenne  tenter. La dernire fois que j'en avais visit une on y voyait un mur tapiss d'annonces illisibles imprimes par une matricielle en gris clair sur blanc, plus ou moins classes mais plutt moins, dont bon nombre taient trop hautes (torticolis ncessaire  1m80, illisible en-dessous) ou trop basses (ncessit de parcourir le tableau en canard). Plus srieusement, pour des non-qualifis on se tournera plutt vers les agences Intrim car ce n'est pas Ple Emploi qui ramnera des candidats avec leurs pauvres moyens et leurs 3000 chmeurs par conseiller, ils ne sont l que pour fliquer, ce qui emmerde tout le monde (eux, les chmeurs, les employeurs).
* 2k net ou 2k brut ?
* Je viens de regarder le profil de Bziers : 15% de chmage, revenu moyen des mnages  13k annuels ?! Pfiouuuuh, a doit tre assez spcial.

----------


## souviron34

> Par contre je suis tonn parce que a ne correspond pas  l'exprience que j'ai eue lorsque j'ai d moi-mme embaucher. Voil ce qui me vient  l'esprit :
> ...


LOL  ::D: 

Nous sommes d'accord l-dessus...

Mais je ne crois pas , la connaissant ainsi que ses collgues, qu'ils demandaient la Lune,  mais simplement quelqu'un d dbrouillad, avec de l'intiative, mais ne se prenant pas non plus comme le Messie...

Maintenant, ce n'est qu'un exemple..

Ce que je voulais fondamentalement dire, c'est que la stuation est plus complexe que tu ne le dcrivais, et que justement voir les problmes tels qu'ils sont et non pas  travers des "rails" idologiques pourrait aider  envisager quelques pistes de solutions (_tu remarqueras la prudence des termes _ )

----------


## Marco46

> Oui et alors ???
> 
> D'une part cela a toujours t le cas, mas d'autre part qui fera les boulots non qualifis (et il y en a plein dont tu as besoin : caissier, pompiste, maon, talagiste, chaufeur, boueur, laveur de carreaux, agent d'entretien, garde de scurit, "femme" ou "homme" de mnage, ...
> 
> C'est une des trs grandes raisons du problme : tout le monde veut un diplme et un emploi qualifi..
> 
> Mais a ne marche pas..
> 
> Toute personne "dimplme" se sent dgrade si on lui propose a, mais ce sont des boulots ncessaires..
> ...


La tendance actuelle tant de payer au minimum tous les boulots de ce type et le cot de la vie augmentant considrablement au point que les salaires minimums ne permettent mme plus de se loger dans les grandes agglomrations, on peut comprendre que les gens prfrent se diplmer plutt que d'aller directement travailler. Et donc on se retrouve avec une population diplme et sans opportunit d'embauche. Demander  quelqu'un qui a fait des tudes de faire un boulot sous qualifi par rapport  son niveau d'tude c'est quand mme chaud. Et demander  quelqu'un qui a un bon niveau d'tude et qui a une exprience professionnelle de pourrir son CV avec des expriences sous qualifies c'est encore pire. Il n'y a pas de solutions  ce problme.

Aprs sur la dlocalisation c'est le tissu industriel qui a t touch majoritairement, ces boulots l ils n'ont pas t remplacs. J'ai pas les chiffres exacts mais dans les annes 70 la part de l'industrie en nombre d'emplois devait tre de l'ordre de 20/30%. Du coup normal qu'on se retrouve avec beaucoup de chmeurs.

Donc du coup, l'argumentaire classique de droite consistant  dire qu'il y a plein d'emplois inoccups en France et que les gens ne veulent pas les faire c'est un peu l'hpital qui se moque de la charit dans la mesure o c'est prcisment de la faute de ces gens l qu'on en est arriv l. 

Vive Pompidou :

----------


## souviron34

> * Je viens de regarder le profil de Bziers : 15% de chmage, revenu moyen des mnages  13k annuels ?! Pfiouuuuh, a doit tre assez spcial.


Comme tu dis...

D'o l'tonnement vis--vis des attitudes cites... et nos diffrences d'apprciation sur certains points...

----------


## Marco46

> Ce que je voulais fondamentalement dire, c'est que la stuation est plus complexe que tu ne le dcrivais, et que justement voir les problmes tels qu'ils sont et non pas  travers des "rails" idologiques pourrait aider  envisager quelques pistes de solutions (_tu remarqueras la prudence des termes _ )


Justement, la manire dont tu prsentes le problme (Acropole galement) c'est prcisment au travers de "rails" idologiques.

Moi ce que je te prsentes ce sont des faits.




> Sur l'impact des 20km, n'exagrons pas : 20 bornes en zone rurale sont largement prfrables  10 en zone urbaine. Au pire on s'en tire  200-400 par mois selon la bagnole, ce qui est frustrant mais habituel. Quant  la dure, l aussi, on parle de 30  60 minutes par jour. Tout a est standard, si quelqu'un refuse un emploi non-qualifi  2k net pour ces motifs il se fout de la gueule du monde (passe encore pour le cot s'il s'agit d'un emploi au smic).


Ok pour la dure, je veux bien.

Pour la bagnole par contre dsol mais 200 de frais c'est juste *ENORME*. Admettons que les 2000 dont Souviron parlait c'tait du brut, a fait 1500 net. Donc en ralit l'offre d'emploi pour les gens vivant  plus de 20km c'est 1300 net. Et pas 1500. Remarquez que je prends pas la fourchette basse histoire de pas exagrer non plus.

Donc on retombe au final sur une offre qui n'a absolument *rien* d'exceptionnelle.

Si c'est du 2000 net et que tes amis trouvent personne c'est qu'il y a certainement un gros problme au niveau du recrutement. 2000 net en province c'est une trs trs bonne offre. Surtout pour ce type de boulot, a parait mme irraliste.

----------


## Bluedeep

> qui fera les boulots non qualifis (et il y en a plein dont tu as besoin : caissier, pompiste, *maon*, talagiste, chaufeur, boueur, laveur de carreaux, agent d'entretien, garde de scurit, "femme" ou "homme" de mnage, ...


Drle de liste; avec au moins un intrus : depuis quand maon est un boulot non qualifi ???

----------


## Marco46

> Peu importe ici.. Dans un village comme ici, avec 2000 euros bruts tu vis franchement bien...


Ben si t'habites dans le village oui.

Si t'habites  20 bornes tu te retrouves  l'arrive avec 1300 net au mieux.

Super.

Rien d'exceptionnel.

----------


## Acropole

Magnifique dformation de mes propos Marco46.

----------


## Marco46

> Magnifique dformation de mes propos Marco46.


Ah ben attends je te cite :




> J'en connais quelques une de ces personnes qui touchent le RMI et autres allocations (soit disant adulte handicap) et qui refusent totalement de travailler. Ils ont bien de la chance de vivre a notre poque et dans ce pays et de pouvoir se comporter comme monsieur le baron mdival qui passe ses journes a lzarder en imposant la dme  ceux qui travaillent.
> A une autre poque ils seraient morts de faim dans la jungle.
> Le pire c'est qu'ils prtendent tre contre la socit d'exploitation alors que leur mentalit et leur comportement en sont l'exemple parfait.





> Je ne comprend pas que le ple emploi n'impose pas ces boulots aux chmeurs.
> Les vendanges c'est pas un CDI a plein temps pour 50ans a 500km. Je suis sr qu'il y'a suffisamment de chmeurs dans le coin pour venir vendanger une semaine ou deux. En plus avec le RSA il perdent moins que quand c'tait sous forme de RMI.



Je ne lis rien d'autre qu'une mise en cause des chmeurs. Ou d'une partie d'entre eux. Nulle part je ne vois une critique du libralisme et de l'ouverture indiffrencie des frontires.

Que l'on ouvre les frontires et que l'on favorise la concurrence entre pays qui ont un niveau de dveloppement, de lgislation et de dpenses sociales comparables a me va trs bien, c'est certainement le bon chemin  prendre, mais que l'on mette en concurrence des Tinois  1$/j avec des ouvriers franais et penser que a fonctionner ... Non ya un problme, a va fonctionner un temps pour les actionnaires mais tous les autres se font enfiler. 

Il est l le problme principal, et tu n'en parles pas, tu ne parles que des chmeurs qui glandent (soit-disant).

----------


## Gunny

> Pour la bagnole par contre dsol mais 200 de frais c'est juste *ENORME*.


Pas tant que a. Quand j'tais en mission  35km de mon domicile, j'avais une demi heure de route pour y arriver, et le mme pour repartir. En tout a me faisait bien dans les 120 de carburant (Diesel) par mois. Il faut aussi compter que la bagnole s'use plus vite, donc a fait plus de rparations (Dieu sait que ce n'est pas donn). 
Si on a le malheur d'tre jeune conducteur, il faut en plus se taper une assurance qui cote la peau des fesses, sans compter l'ventuel emprunt  rembourser (mais a c'est pareil que l'on conduise 10 ou 1000km par mois).

La voiture est un gouffre  fric pour les mnages, et c'est d'autant plus difficile que c'est devenu quasiment indispensable pour trouver un boulot... Hors quand on en n'a pas, on a pas forcment les moyens d'en avoir une... Ni les moyens dhabiter en agglomration... Donc pas forcment de transports en commun... Ce qui complique encore plus les opportunits de trouver un boulot. Pas vident.

----------


## Acropole

> Je ne lis rien d'autre qu'une mise en cause des chmeurs. *Ou d'une partie d'entre eux.*


Tu rectifie le tir. C'est bien, tu progresse.  :;): 




> Nulle part je ne vois une critique du libralisme et de l'ouverture indiffrencie des frontires.


C'est normal, ce n'est pas le propos de mon message.
Et si c'est pour me faire encore traiter de facho nationaliste...
C'est amusant d'ailleurs que la gauche parle de faire du contrle aux frontires...
C'est parce que Le Pen monte dans les sondages ?

----------


## DonQuiche

@souviron
Attention quand mme, tu confonds "lecture idologique" avec "lecture globale". Regarder les moyennes, les mdianes, ce n'est pas se borner  des rails idologiques. De mme que tout voir  travers le prisme d'une situation locale trs particulire et peu reprsentative ne permet pas de tout apprhender.

Maintenant, effectivement, je comprends mieux : une zone aussi pauvre dans une rgion aussi riche et o le prix de la vie est si lev, a ne peut tre qu'extrmement malsain. Les stratgies de parasitage et de rbellion doivent y tre la rgle et non une minorit peu significative comme elle l'est au niveau national. 


@Marco46
Oui, cela pse sur le budget. Mais loin des grandes agglomrations ces frais de dplacements sont habituels et tout  fait dans la norme, que tu gagnes le SMIC ou 2000 brut, c'est une des contreparties d'un immobilier bien moins coteux en gnral. Du fait de la faible concentration urbaine tu ne peux pas esprer trouver quelque chose  deux minutes de chez toi. La norme est d'ailleurs plutt d'habiter dans les villages  proximit.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est normal, ce n'est pas le propos de mon message.


C'est pourtant le coeur du problme. La partie (minoritaire voire ultra minoritaire, il suffit de comparer les chiffres des fraudes aux allocs par rapport aux fraudes des patrons pour s'en rendre compte) des chmeurs qui fraudent ne constitue pas un problme majeur.




> Et si c'est pour me faire encore traiter de facho nationaliste...
> C'est amusant d'ailleurs que la gauche parle de faire du contrle aux frontires...
> C'est parce que Le Pen monte dans les sondages ?


C'est pas mon genre.




> Pas tant que a. Quand j'tais en mission  35km de mon domicile, j'avais une demi heure de route pour y arriver, et le mme pour repartir. En tout a me faisait bien dans les 120 de carburant (Diesel) par mois. Il faut aussi compter que la bagnole s'use plus vite, donc a fait plus de rparations (Dieu sait que ce n'est pas donn).


Si tu es en mission pour ton employeur (SSII je suppose ?) loin de ton lieu de rsidence il est cens participer aux frais de dplacement voire mme compter les heures de trajets comme des heures travailles... La situation n'est pas comparable avec une personne qui vit loin de son lieu de travail et qui doit s'y rendre tous les jours.

----------


## Acropole

Relis mon message, j'ai dis que c'tait une partie du problme, pas la totalit.
Dlocalisation/immigration, mme combat.
On dlocalise les usines pour faire baisser les salaires, mais pour les emplois non dlocalisables ? On fait venir la main d'oeuvre a bas cot. Avec en plus des fraudes pour les sans papiers et emplois non dclars.
Dlocalisation + immigration + chmeurs glandeurs = grosse addition.
Peu importe que l'un ou l'autre ne soit pas la totalit du problme. Et mme dans cette quation il manque d'autres choses.
Ce sont les politiques de droite ET de gauche qui nous ont men l.
Et malheureusement, au vu des candidats pour cette anne, je suis persuad que a ne ferra qu'empirer, quelque soit le vainqueur.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dlocalisation/immigration, mme combat.
> On dlocalise les usines pour faire baisser les salaires, mais pour les emplois non dlocalisables ? On fait venir la main d'oeuvre a bas cot. Avec en plus des fraudes pour les sans papiers et emplois non dclars.


+100  ::ccool:: 




> Ce sont les politiques de droite ET de gauche qui nous ont men l.
> Et malheureusement, au vu des candidats pour cette anne, je suis persuad que a ne ferra qu'empirer, quelque soit le vainqueur.


Je le crains aussi ....

----------


## souviron34

> Aprs sur la dlocalisation c'est le tissu industriel qui a t touch majoritairement, ces boulots l ils n'ont pas t remplacs. J'ai pas les chiffres exacts mais dans les annes 70 la part de l'industrie en nombre d'emplois devait tre de l'ordre de 20/30%. Du coup normal qu'on se retrouve avec beaucoup de chmeurs.
> 
> Donc du coup, l'argumentaire classique de droite consistant  dire qu'il y a plein d'emplois inoccups en France et que les gens ne veulent pas les faire c'est un peu l'hpital qui se moque de la charit dans la mesure o c'est prcisment de la faute de ces gens l qu'on en est arriv l.


Tu n'tais pas n, mais la "faute" est plus complexe  identifier : toute la gauche  l'poque (_et cela reste en droit fil de la ligne actuelle, ce qui est  parfaitement normal quand on trouve le travail alinant_) tait pour la robotisation qui allait librer les ouvriers du joug du travail rptitif...

Et dj  l'poque, les luttes (_les ouvriers de Lip ou Renault par exemple_) taient ambiges : d'un ct moins d'heures de travail, moins de pnibilit, donc pour une aide "mcanique", de l'autre ct contre les licenciements et le chmage.

En fait, le problme de fond est l : entre aspirations (_qu'on peut qualifier de lgitime_)  travailler moins , et ralit qui fait que quand on ne travaille pas on est chmeur...





> Justement, la manire dont tu prsentes le problme (Acropole galement) c'est prcisment au travers de "rails" idologiques.
> 
> Moi ce que je te prsentes ce sont des faits.


Moi aussi, et je ne vois pas ce qui peut te permetre de voir un "rail" idologique dans ma pense.. 

Je ne suis certainement pas de droite, mais je suis pas non plus partisan d'une gauche qui nie les problmes ou tente de faire passer tous les employs pour des exploits et tous les patrons pour des salos... J'ai donn..  Pendant 45 ans...  Et c'est justement la frquentation quasi-journalire (dans ma famille) d'une idologie trop forte et sectaire qui m'a amen  ce dgot d'une telle intolrance et sectarisme.. qui n'aboutit  rien..






> Pour la bagnole par contre dsol mais 200 de frais c'est juste *ENORME*. Admettons que les 2000 dont Souviron parlait c'tait du brut, a fait 1500 net. Donc en ralit l'offre d'emploi pour les gens vivant  plus de 20km c'est 1300 net. Et pas 1500. Remarquez que je prends pas la fourchette basse histoire de pas exagrer non plus.


Ici le moindre magasin est  30km... ( part boucherie/boulangerie). 

Mais la majorit des gens vont faire leurs courses en ville..

Et une bonne partie des gens des villages vont travailler en ville.

40 km par jour = de 40  60 minutes de trajet / jour = 200 km par semaine = 800 km par mois = *80 euros/mois* de SP95 avec une voiture consommant 7l/100..

Pas de quoi fouetter un chat...






> Drle de liste; avec au moins un intrus : depuis quand maon est un boulot non qualifi ???


Peut-tre depuis qu'il faut 3 ans de manoeuvre pour tre considr maon ????





> @souviron
> Attention quand mme, tu confonds "lecture idologique" avec "lecture globale". Regarder les moyennes, les mdianes, ce n'est pas se borner  des rails idologiques. De mme que tout voir  travers le prisme d'une situation locale trs particulire et peu reprsentative ne permet pas de tout apprhender.


Nous sommes d'accord.. J'essaye juste de pondrer le point de vue, car la situation est diffrente entre villes et campagnes, entre RP et ailleurs...





> Maintenant, effectivement, je comprends mieux : une zone aussi pauvre dans une rgion aussi riche et o le prix de la vie est si lev, a ne peut tre qu'extrmement malsain. Les stratgies de parasitage et de rbellion doivent y tre la rgle et non une minorit peu significative comme elle l'est au niveau national.


Toute la rgion est  gauche, et depuis longtemps, et le FN est  30% et CNPT  peu prs autant (l'un ou l'autre)..






> Du fait de la faible concentration urbaine tu ne peux pas esprer trouver quelque chose  deux minutes de chez toi. La norme est d'ailleurs plutt d'habiter dans les villages  proximit.


Exact. D'ailleurs j'avais cit dans la discussion sur le rchauffement climatique un rapport (alarmant) du CNRS conjointement  l'INSEE, et de 3 commissions d'enqute, une europenne, une franaise et une allemande, sur ce qu'ils appellent "les no-ruraux", qui, sous des prtextes colos, vont s'installer en campagne et de fait participent massivement  la destruction des terres agricoles et  une plus grande pollution gnrale (_l'volutuon de la carte des dplacement maison-travail est ahurissante_).





> C'est pourtant le coeur du problme. La partie (minoritaire voire ultra minoritaire, il suffit de comparer les chiffres des fraudes aux allocs par rapport aux fraudes des patrons pour s'en rendre compte) des chmeurs qui fraudent ne constitue pas un problme majeur.


Il faut alors tre logique : il ne faut pas alors hurler  l'attentat  la libert quand un cas de renvoi "normal" (aprs examen du dossier dans un dlai normal) provoque le fait qu'un gamin qui a t temporairement mis  l'ole est refoul avec ses parents, ou tout autre "cas particulier" mont en pingle : ou biien on refute tout cas minoritaire, ou alors ils faut tous les prendre en ompte, de quelque type qu'ils soient, qu'ils aillent dans le "bon" ou le "mavais" sens...

Tu parles des fraudes.. Mais la gauche a ni pendant des annes le problme, ne voulant simplement pas en parler. De mme qu'il a fallu l'entre-2-tours en 2002 pour que le prsident de SOS-Racisme, Bouttikh (??), fasse clater le tabou et dise qu'on pouvait tre dlinquant et d'origine maghrbine, ce que la gauche avait refus de dire avant, faisant du coup le jeu de Le Pen...

C'est a que j'appelle une mauvaise attitude...

----------


## souviron34

> +100 
> 
> Je le crains aussi ....


Nous sommes d'accord  ::ccool:: 

La question devenant : que faudrait-il faire ??

----------


## Aniki

> Nous sommes d'accord 
> 
> La question devenant : que faudrait-il faire ??


Voter blanc ?!
Tiens, j'en profite pour poser une petite question : est-ce que les votes blancs et nuls sont comptabiliss lors de l'affichage des rsultats des participants ?
Si non, alors  quoi sert de voter blanc (puisque jamais voqus...) ?  ::koi::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Voter blanc ?!
> Tiens, j'en profite pour poser une petite question : est-ce que les votes blancs et nuls sont comptabiliss lors de l'affichage des rsultats des participants ?


Je ne suis pas sr pour la France, mais generalement non.



> Si non, alors  quoi sert de voter blanc (puisque jamais voqus...) ?


Si tu trouves, dis le nous!  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Voter blanc ?!
> Tiens, j'en profite pour poser une petite question : est-ce que les votes blancs et nuls sont comptabiliss lors de l'affichage des rsultats des participants ?
> Si non, alors  quoi sert de voter blanc (puisque jamais voqus...) ?


Ils me semblent qu'ils sont comptabiliss dans le taux de participation mais pas dans les suffrages exprims.

Si ma connaissance est bonne (mais c'est pas sr) suffrages exprims = suffrages enregistrs - (blanc+nuls)

Donc la seule diffrence avec l'abstention c'est sur le taux de participation..

Maintenant, sur les rsultats, a ne joue pas : les pourcentages sont par rapport aux suffrages exprims ...

Donc on s'est bien f.utus de la gueule des amricains aec leurs 40% de participation, mais on ne ne fait gure mieux : entre abstention et votes nuls ou blancs non comptabiliss, nos "vainqueurs" de tout poil ne sont effectivement lus qu'avec moins de 30% (au mieux) de la population..

abstention, vote blanc, vote-nul, quelles diffrences ?




> Lors du dpouillement les votes blancs et nuls sont comptabiliss et sont annexs au procs verbal dress par les responsables du bureau de vote. Mais ils napparaissent pas dans le rsultat officiel o ne sont mentionns que le nombre des lecteurs innscrits, le nombre de votants, les suffrages exprims ( ensemble des bulletins moins les votes blancs et nuls).


Ce qui est une explication (non ngigeable du tout) pour le fait que les abstentions augmentent.. Pourquoi aller se faire riech  faire la queue et bousiller une partie de weekeend pour qu'on n'en tienne pas compte ??

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour la bagnole par contre dsol mais 200 de frais c'est juste *ENORME*. Admettons que les 2000 dont Souviron parlait c'tait du brut, a fait 1500 net.



Perso mon leasing de voiture est de +-400 HTVA pour 4 ans et 30.000 km par an pour une voiture de type Golf,308 full option mais sans carburant  :;): 

Bon certes on n'est pas oblig de prendre un leasing et une voiture full quipe. Mais quand tu comptes le pret, les assurances, les entretiens, l'essence euh 200 c'est riduculement bas  :;): 

 cout du voiture par mois bon c'est pour la belgique il doit y avoir des sites franais

(Correction du nombre de Km  ::oops:: )

----------


## Acropole

> Nous sommes d'accord 
> 
> La question devenant : que faudrait-il faire ??


La rponse est simple, voter Le Pen ou Bayrou.
Un seconde tour Le Pen /Bayrou verra Bayrou lu a coup sr, et le PS et l'UMP auront pris un grand coup de savate dans leur grande gueule.
Sinon, voter Mlanchon / Joly pour emmerder le PS si vous voulez pas voter pour les deux autres.
En fait, voter n'importe quoi sauf PS ou UMP. CA c'est le vote utile car c'est le seul vote qui remettra en question la position des politiciens (mais j'ai malheureusement peur que tout recommence pareil 5 ans aprs et qu'ils n'aient pas compris la leon).
De toutes faons, Bayrou ne pourra pas faire bien pire que les autres.

----------


## Bluedeep

> 30km par an


30km par an ? soit moins de 100m/jour :  tu aurais avantage  utiliser une brouette et des patins  roulettes  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> La rponse est simple, voter Le Pen ou Bayrou.
> Un seconde tour Le Pen /Bayrou verra Bayrou lu a coup sr, et le PS et l'UMP auront pris un grand coup de savate dans leur grande gueule.
> Sinon, voter Mlanchon / Joly pour emmerder le PS si vous voulez pas voter pour les deux autres.
> En fait, voter n'importe quoi sauf PS ou UMP. CA c'est le vote utile car c'est le seul vote qui remettra en question la position des politiciens


Euh du grand n'importe quoi...




> 30km par an ?


Corrig, c'tait 30.000   ::oops::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De toutes faons, Bayrou ne pourra pas faire bien pire que les autres.


C'est ton petit doigt qui te l'as souffl?  ::mouarf:: 
Parce que pour dptrer la situation actuelle, il faut un politicien avec des couilles en tungstne, et Bayrou ne les a pas (pas plus que tous autres candidats d'ailleurs).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je ne lis rien d'autre qu'une mise en cause des chmeurs. Ou d'une partie d'entre eux. Nulle part je ne vois une critique du libralisme et de l'ouverture indiffrencie des frontires.


Parce que c'est un phnomne  double tranchant. La dlocalisation a trucid l'industrie franaise, c'est clair, mais le dsir (au demeurant fort comprhensible) des gens  ne plus occuper d'emplois ouvriers prdate cette dlocalisation. Tu as une nouvelle gnration qui as pouss et qui ne voulait plus faire le mtier de leurs parents (ce qui est, encore une fois, comprhensible). A partir de l, tu n'as plus le choix, il faut dlocaliser. D'abord a a t l'extraction des matires premires (charbon essentiellement) et ensuite l'industrie.

----------


## Acropole

> C'est ton petit doigt qui te l'as souffl? 
> Parce que pour dptrer la situation actuelle, il faut un politicien avec des couilles en tungstne, et Bayrou ne les a pas (pas plus que tous autres candidats d'ailleurs).


Trs bien, alors c'est repartis pour 5 ans d'UMPS avec Hollande ou Sarkozy.
Super.
Pourtant il faut rajouter l'UMPS dans mon quation ci-dessus. Et s'il y'a bien un paramtre sur lequel on peut avoir un impact, c'est celui l.
Ce qu'il faut c'est suffisamment mettre la chaos dans ce systme pour que les grandes gueules des deux gros partis soient jects par de nouveaux arrivants et de nouveaux partis. On a plus de chances que a soit mieux, mme si ce n'est pas garantis.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce qu'il faut c'est suffisamment mettre la chaos dans ce systme pour que les grandes gueules des deux gros partis soient jects par de nouveaux arrivants et de nouveaux partis. On a plus de chances que a soit mieux, mme si ce n'est pas garantis.


Pour mettre le chaos dans ce systme, c'est pas Bayrou qui va le faire. Je dirais mme plus, l'agent pouvant le faire (quel qu'il soit, individuel ou collectif) ne pourra simplement pas merger et arriver jusqu'aux lections: on le laissera pas faire.

----------


## DonQuiche

> C'est ton petit doigt qui te l'as souffl? 
> Parce que pour dptrer la situation actuelle, il faut un politicien avec des couilles en tungstne, et Bayrou ne les a pas (pas plus que tous autres candidats d'ailleurs).


Si c'tait une question de taille des parties gnitales, S&P aurait invent une note suprieure au AAA rien que pour la France au lieu nous la descendre. Parce que pour passer un quinquennat  faire des cadeaux fiscaux tout se la jouant populaire, et ce en priode de disette budgtaire et de crise financire au lieu de rparer le pays, le tout en allant se prlasser sur les yachts des copains dans un pays qui hat les riches, il en fallait une sacre paire. Pour peu je croirais que c'est un crypto-anarchiste qui cherche  pousser les franais  la rvolte quitte  voir sa tte sur une pique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si c'tait une question de taille des parties gnitales, S&P aurait invent une note suprieure au AAA rien que pour la France au lieu nous la descendre.


Euh, parce que tu crois que S&P roule pour le compte de la France?  :;): 
Ou alors il roule plutt pour un autre pays qui est encore plus dans la merde et qui cherche  refiler sa dette au plus grand nombre, quitte  enfoncer ses "amis" dans la merde? :/

----------


## souviron34

> Pour peu je croirais que c'est un crypto-anarchiste qui cherche  pousser les franais  la rvolte quitte  voir sa tte sur une pique.


En fait, je pense qu'au dbut c'est un peu ce qu'il tait  ::aie::  :

faire des promesses (et les tenir) de rformer ce qui tait impopulaire  rformer et que les autres avant n'avaient pas fait (justice et retraite en particulier) .. Je pense qu'au dpart (mais je me trompe peut-tre) il n'avait pas dans l'intention de se reprsenter, ou en tous cas s'attendait  avoir sa tte sur une pique..

_(un Gorbatchev a fait la mme chose, mme si je ne les compare pas en carrure)_

Aprs, pouvoir aidant, ben.. on s'y habitue...

----------


## Acropole

> Pour mettre le chaos dans ce systme, c'est pas Bayrou qui va le faire. Je dirais mme plus, l'agent pouvant le faire (quel qu'il soit, individuel ou collectif) ne pourra simplement pas merger et arriver jusqu'aux lections: on le laissera pas faire.


J'ai pas dis que Bayrou allait le faire, j'ai dis que la non prsence au second tour de l'UMP et du PS allait le faire. Et pour a je pense qu'il vaut mieux Bayrou au final que Mlanchon ou Le Pen, sinon ils se cacheront derrire lextrmisme de ces candidats pour dire qu'il faut revenir dans le troupeau 5 ans aprs.

----------


## souviron34

d'un autre ct (et je vais tre provocateur) il faudrait peut-tre Le Pen..

Du coup, la prochaine fois, on accepterait peut-tre que ceux d'en face ne sont pas des diables, mais des gens qui ont la mme bonne volont, mais pas avec la mme vision, et que donc on peut discuter et faire des choses  ensemble..

Et aussi qu'on vit dans un pays pas mal, et qu'il faudrait peut-tre arrter de se plaindre tout le temps, parce que a pourrait tre bien pire...

----------


## BenoitM

> Trs bien, alors c'est repartis pour 5 ans d'UMPS avec Hollande ou Sarkozy.
> Super.
> Pourtant il faut rajouter l'UMPS dans mon quation ci-dessus. Et s'il y'a bien un paramtre sur lequel on peut avoir un impact, c'est celui l.
> Ce qu'il faut c'est suffisamment mettre la chaos dans ce systme pour que les grandes gueules des deux gros partis soient jects par de nouveaux arrivants et de nouveaux partis. On a plus de chances que a soit mieux, mme si ce n'est pas garantis.


1)Bte question tu peux me citer le nombre d'anne ou le PS a t au pouvoir?  :;): 
2)En quoi Bayrou mettrait le bordel?
3)Donc ton objectif est de mettre le chaos dans ton pays et de plonger dans le chaos des milliers de familles franaises?
4)Faire des sloggants c'est joli mais avoir des ides c'est mieux et si ces ides pouvoiaient tre raliste 

Les ides protectionnistes mais vivre en autarcie, ca veut dire aussi fini le ptrole, fini de vendre des airbus, fini arianne, fini le tourisme,...

Autre point l' c'est l'inflation, on peut m'expliquer pourquoi on est pass un jour au nouveau Franc?
Et si vous pensez que le ptrole serait moins cher en Franc qu'en

----------


## DonQuiche

> Euh, parce que tu crois que S&P roule pour le compte de la France? 
> Ou alors il roule plutt pour un autre pays qui est encore plus dans la merde et qui cherche  refiler sa dette au plus grand nombre, quitte  enfoncer ses "amis" dans la merde? :/


Je n'ignore pas les manipulations dont sont l'objet les agences de notation mais malheureusement la dgradation de la France est justifie. 
En revanche, concernant les tats-Unis, je tiens  te faire remarquer que le monde entier leur concde des taux d'intrts plus bas que ceux de l'Allemagne. Et ils termineront 2012 avec des indices de chmage et de croissance meilleurs que les ntres. Sans parler de leur dmographie relativement jeune, un facteur dcisif pour l'avenir.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'ai pas dis que Bayrou allait le faire, j'ai dis que la non prsence au second tour de l'UMP et du PS allait le faire.


Bof. S'il y a pas l'UMP et le PS au 2nd tour, il y aura qui? Bayrou et MLP? OK, Bayrou se fera automatiquement relire, et rien va changer, c'est un centriste de base.

----------


## Bluedeep

> 1)Bte question tu peux me citer le nombre d'anne ou le PS a t au pouvoir?


Sur les 30 dernires annes, 15  dtenir le pouvoir lgislatif. (81-86, 88-93, 97-2002).

Anecdotiquement, ce fut   chaque fois suite  une lection lgislative faisant suite  une dissolution de l'assemble. (deux dissolutions par Miterrand -81 et 88- , une par Chirac, en 97).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je n'ignore pas les manipulations dont sont l'objet les agences de notation mais malheureusement la dgradation de la France est justifie.


Et la non-dgradation du UK est galement non justifie. Et la non-dgradation des USA jusqu'au niveau poubelle non plus.

Comprends enfin, que tous les pays sont dans le mme sac. Parce que vivre en mettant des bouts de papier et en dmolissant systmatiquement son industrie tout en incitant  la consommation, y a un moment o a va plus.




> En revanche, concernant les tats-Unis, je tiens  te faire remarquer que le monde entier leur concde des taux d'intrts plus bas que ceux de l'Allemagne.


Et tu crois que c'est d  leur conomie?  ::rire:: 
Ou alors au fait qu'ils contrlent des leviers que personne d'autre ne contrle?  ::mouarf::  Parce que tout le monde (la Chine en premier) sait que si on leur concde pas a, tout va se casser la gueule. Et pour les plus petits et rticents (Irak ou Libye), y a les porte-avions et les Marines.




> Et ils termineront 2012 avec des indices de chmage et de croissance meilleurs que les ntres.


Ah bon, en France on a 1/7e du pays qui vit sur des food stamps?  ::koi:: 




> Sans parler de leur dmographie relativement jeune, un facteur dcisif pour l'avenir.


T'es srieux ou tu trolles l?

----------


## BenoitM

> Sur les 30 dernires annes, 15  dtenir le pouvoir lgislatif. (81-86, 88-93, 97-2002).
> 
> Anecdotiquement, ce fut   chaque fois suite  une lection lgislative faisant suite  une dissolution de l'assemble. (deux dissolutions par Miterrand -81 et 88- , une par Chirac, en 97).


Humm  premiere vue le monde a commencer le jour ou Mittrand a t lu  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Humm  premiere vue le monde a commencer le jour ou Mittrand a t lu


Je ne parlais que de la Vme rpublique bien entendu.

Mais je ne vois pas o tu veux en venir car sur les 3 dernires dcennies (c'est  dire le temps de plomber srieusement les comptes, avant il n'taient que trs lgrement dficitaires), la gabgie a tait  peu prs rpartie quel que soit le parti au pouvoir. 

Seule la priode 1995-2002 (gouvernement Jupp puis gouvernement Jospin) a t marque par une tendance  la rduction des dficits publics.

Le sommet de la gabgie ayant t atteint par le gouvernement Fillon, sous le rgne de Nicolas 1er le Petit. (2007-2012).

----------


## Acropole

> d'un autre ct (et je vais tre provocateur) il faudrait peut-tre Le Pen..
> 
> Du coup, la prochaine fois, on accepterait peut-tre que ceux d'en face ne sont pas des diables, mais des gens qui ont la mme bonne volont, mais pas avec la mme vision, et que donc on peut discuter et faire des choses  ensemble..
> 
> Et aussi qu'on vit dans un pays pas mal, et qu'il faudrait peut-tre arrter de se plaindre tout le temps, parce que a pourrait tre bien pire...


Je pense que Le Pen ou Mlanchon n'auront aucun marge de manuvre et serraient trop extrmistes, donnant l'occasion a l'UMP et au PS de se ddouaner de tout et de recommencer pareil dans 5 ans.




> 1)Bte question tu peux me citer le nombre d'anne ou le PS a t au pouvoir? 
> 2)En quoi Bayrou mettrait le bordel?
> 3)Donc ton objectif est de mettre le chaos dans ton pays et de plonger dans le chaos des milliers de familles franaises?
> 4)Faire des sloggants c'est joli mais avoir des ides c'est mieux et si ces ides pouvoiaient tre raliste


1 - Mittrand, Jospin...
2 - Je rpte : C'est pas Bayrou qui foutrait le bordel, c'est l'absence de l'UMP et du PS au second tour.
3 - Mon objectif est de semer le chaos dans le staff de l'UMP et du PS.
4 - Alors il faut liminer les politiciens.

Bayrou ferra un quinquennat fantme, comme les autres, mais ce second tour devrais, j'espre, rebattre les cartes dans les autres partis habitu au pouvoir et renforcer ceux qui n'y sont jamais.




> Les ides protectionnistes mais vivre en autarcie, ca veut dire aussi fini le ptrole, fini de vendre des airbus, fini arianne, fini le tourisme,...
> 
> Autre point l' c'est l'inflation, on peut m'expliquer pourquoi on est pass un jour au nouveau Franc?
> Et si vous pensez que le ptrole serait moins cher en Franc qu'en


Personne n'a parl ici de vivre en autarcie mais de rpondre coup pour coup dans cette troisime guerre mondiale qu'est la mondialisation. Et a ncessite aussi de mettre un casque pour en prendre moins dans la gueule.

S&P a dgrad la note des USA en aot dernier.

----------


## DonQuiche

Les taux obligataires les plus observs sont les taux  dix ans. Disons que j'ai un million de yuans  placer, dois-je les mettre dans des obligations amricaines ou des obligations franaises ? Les deux pays pourront-ils me payer dans dix ans ? Vraisemblablement oui. Le dollar existera t-il dans dix ans ? Bien sr. L'euro existera t-il encore dans six mois ? Ah ! a, en revanche... Si l'euro n'existe plus, que deviennent mes obligations ? Va savoir ! Converties en francs ? Un franc qui serait dvalu de 20% ou 30% aprs son introduction sur les marchs ? Mes obligations perdraient alors une grande part de leur valeur. Voil pourquoi les obligations britanniques et amricaines  dix ans sont plus attrayantes que leurs quivalentes franaises. La politique europenne est floue et difficile  comprendre et prdire, cela laisse trop d'incertitudes.

Sur les questions dmographiques, compare donc : USA contre France. Leur ge moyen est 5 ans infrieur au ntre (36 / 41), les 60+ sont chez eux minoritaires pour encore longtemps et,  l'exception des 35-45, l'ensemble est homogne sans baby-boom comme chez nous.

Enfin leur taux de chmage est de 8.5% actuellement en baisse, contre plus de 10% chez nous et toujours en hausse.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le sommet de la gabgie ayant t atteint par le gouvernement Fillon, sous le rgne de Nicolas 1er le Petit. (2007-2012).


Marrant, pour moi le summum de la connerie c'tait les gouvernements successives de Jospin (lois Aubry et autres joyeusets)  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ah bon, en France on a 1/7e du pays qui vit sur des food stamps?


Mais ces gens travaillent, pour la plupart. Ce que les Franais peinent  comprendre c'est que dans quasiment n'importe quel pays autre que le France, avec un salaire minimum tu crves de faim. D'o qu'aux US t'as pas mal de travailleurs (et d'tudiants) qui vivent sur des food stamps....






> T'es srieux ou tu trolles l?


Comment dire? les jeunes produisent, les retraits consomment. Donc les US sont mieux quips pour faire face  la bombe grise que la France.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Voil pourquoi les obligations britanniques et amricaines  dix ans sont plus attrayantes que leurs quivalentes franaises.


La raison principale, c'est que si les USA coulent, c'est la merde pour tout le monde. Donc on leur donne de l'argent car c'est le moindre mal. Par contre, ces dernires semaines, les obligations amricaines sont massivement vendues, donc y a peut-tre un truc qui se prpare.




> Sur les questions dmographiques, compare donc : USA contre France. Leur ge moyen est 5 ans infrieur au ntre (36 / 41), les 60+ sont chez eux minoritaires pour encore longtemps et,  l'exception des 35-45, l'ensemble est homogne sans baby-boom comme chez nous.


Donc pour toi, y a pas eu de baby-boom aux US? Et si tu rvisais ton histoire?
Enfin, comparer les ges moyens en ignorant les spcificits de la population, c'est de la btise pure et simple.
Et les 60+ minoritaires (autrement dit, les retraits qui meurent), c'est pas vraiment un plus, plutt un moins.




> Enfin leur taux de chmage est de 8.5% actuellement en baisse, contre plus de 10% chez nous et toujours en hausse.


a c'est parce que au bout d'un laps de temps trs court, les chmeurs amricains ne sont comptabiliss qu'approximativement.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Comment dire? les jeunes produisent, les retraits consomment. Donc les US sont mieux quips pour faire face  la bombe grise que la France.


Les jeunes produisent aux USA? Intressant, parce que pour produire faut une industrie et des usines.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Mais ces gens travaillent, pour la plupart. Ce que les Franais peinent  comprendre c'est que dans quasiment n'importe quel pays autre que le France, avec un salaire minimum tu crves de faim. D'o qu'aux US t'as pas mal de travailleurs (et d'tudiants) qui vivent sur des food stamps....


Et ben je vois pas en quoi c'est un argument qui contre ce que dit Grafikm. Au contraire.
Puisqu'avec les mmes problmes on arrive  faire mieux c'est bien qu'on est mieux arm, les faits le prouvent.

A moins que ce qui arrive aux USA soit totalement voulu et que la France est en chec aux yeux du reste du monde parce qu'ici nos politiciens ont plus de mal  tout casser.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Comment dire? les jeunes produisent, les retraits consomment. Donc les US sont mieux quips pour faire face  la bombe grise que la France.


Les USA vont se faire ouvrir en deux ds que le prix du baril va monter haut et de manire durable. A ce moment l (bientt bientt) leur seule option sera de s'approprier unilatralement une partie de la production ptrolire mondiale, en bref, de casser le march ptrolier mondial et unique actuel.

Ils ont fait dj 2 guerres dans cette optique.

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que c'est un phnomne  double tranchant. La dlocalisation a trucid l'industrie franaise, c'est clair, mais le dsir (au demeurant fort comprhensible) des gens  ne plus occuper d'emplois ouvriers prdate cette dlocalisation. Tu as une nouvelle gnration qui as pouss et qui ne voulait plus faire le mtier de leurs parents (ce qui est, encore une fois, comprhensible). A partir de l, tu n'as plus le choix, il faut dlocaliser. D'abord a a t l'extraction des matires premires (charbon essentiellement) et ensuite l'industrie.


Tu vas quand mme pas me dire que les dlocalisations c'est parce que les entreprises locales n'arrivaient pas  embaucher et pas parce que les tinois coutent 1000 fois moins cher ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et ben je vois pas en quoi c'est un argument qui contre ce que dit Grafikm. Au contraire.


Bah ouais atta, c'est normal de travailler et tre  la soupe populaire.  ::roll:: 




> Les USA vont se faire ouvrir en deux ds que le prix du baril va monter haut et de manire durable. A ce moment l (bientt bientt) leur seule option sera de s'approprier unilatralement une partie de la production ptrolire mondiale, en bref, de casser le march ptrolier mondial et unique actuel.


Ouaip, et deux autres guerres sont dans le pipe (jeu de mot, hihi  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne parlais que de la Vme rpublique bien entendu.


Il me semble que la 5me rpublique a commenc en 1958
Donc 39 ans de droite/centre-droit pour 15 ans de pouvoir pour la gauche.
Ce qui est quand meme un peu diffrent de la proportion des 50-50.
La o je voulait en venir c'est que Acropole sous entend que le paysage politique franais se limite a une division gale du pouvoir 

---



> 2 - Je rpte : C'est pas Bayrou qui foutrait le bordel, c'est l'absence de l'UMP et du PS au second tour.
> 3 - Mon objectif est de semer le chaos dans le staff de l'UMP et du PS.
> 4 - Alors il faut liminer les politiciens.


2)Le pouvoir n'est pas qu'a la prsidence, donc que Bayrou passe ca ne changerait pas grand chose. Celui-ci n'a aucune soutient au parlement/senat et ne ferait que regarder depuis son sige ce qui se passe.
3) Dans quel but?
4) Et vous aussi a premire vue  :;): 





> Personne n'a parl ici de vivre en autarcie mais de rpondre coup pour coup dans cette troisime guerre mondiale qu'est la mondialisation. Et a ncessite aussi de mettre un casque pour en prendre moins dans la gueule.


J'ai du mal cout les propos de Marine mais bon c'est vrai que je ne la supporte pas  :;): 




> mais de rpondre coup pour coup dans cette troisime guerre mondiale qu'est la mondialisation


Cette guerre mondiale nous arrangeait bien quand il s'agissait de payer les autres pays, d'exploiter leurs populations,...
Cette guerre mondiale nous arrangeait bien quand on a prfr acheter un t-shirt  5 au lieu de 10

----------


## Bluedeep

> Marrant, pour moi le summum de la connerie c'tait les gouvernements successives de Jospin (lois Aubry et autres joyeusets)


Je me place sur un strict point de vue budgtaire. Et tu trouves peut tre a marrant, mais aucun gouvernement n'a gaspill autant de pognons que le gouvernement Fillon. 

C'est pas une opinion c'est un fait, c'est tout.

Mais si tu prfres rester dans le domaine de l'opinion, pour moi le sommet de la connerie a t le gouvernement Mauroy 81-84.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu vas quand mme pas me dire que les dlocalisations c'est parce que les entreprises locales n'arrivaient pas  embaucher et pas parce que les tinois coutent 1000 fois moins cher ?


Chronologiquement, c'est trs trs discutable. Les dlocalisations en Chine n'ont pas commenc tout de suite (pendant assez longtemps la Chine s'est dveloppe sans aucun investissement tranger - bah oui c'taient des communistes, vous comprenez).

Par contre, les problmes sociaux ont commenc directement lorsque la gnration issue de l'aprs-guerre a commenc  devenir adulte. Et comme toute gnration ayant grandi dans un monde calme (relativement par rapport au bordel de la crise des annes 30 et de la WWII), elle s'est imagine que tout leur est d pour leurs beaux yeux, que bosser  l'usine c'est pour les cons et que eux, fallait aller  l'universit pour avoir un diplme invendable sur le march du travail mais c'est pas grave. C'est un phnomne qui n'est pas spcifique  la France, l'URSS a eu droit au mme alors qu'il n'a rien dlocalis du tout  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il me semble que la 5me rpublique a commenc en 1958


C'est toujours agaant les gens qui extraient des citations sans mentionner la suite pour appuyer leurs propos fumeux.

J'ai prcis expressment que je ne considrais pas la priode pre-1981, car jusque l la gabgie budgtaire n'avait pas t une ligne politique systmatique.

----------


## souviron34

> Bien sr. L'euro existera t-il encore dans six mois ? Ah ! a, en revanche... Si l'euro n'existe plus, que deviennent mes obligations ? Va savoir ! Converties en francs ? Un franc qui serait dvalu de 20% ou 30% aprs son introduction sur les marchs ? Mes obligations perdraient alors une grande part de leur valeur.


Pour l'anecdote (_mais qui est dans la tte de pas mal d'conomistes_) :

Une de mes grand'mres tait infirmire pendant la Premire Guerre Mondiale. On lui a conseill  l'poque d'acheter pour sa retraite des actions du grand Emprunt des Chemins de Fer Russes..

Ben oui, la Russie Eternelle....

Rsultat : 0 francs lorsqu'elle a arrte.. jusqu' sa mort..(soit 30 ans)  Elle n'a d sa survie qu'au fait que mes parents l'ont hberg et nourrie...





> La politique europenne est floue et difficile  comprendre et prdire, cela laisse trop d'incertitudes.


a par contre, je pense que c'est beaicoup d  d'une part la fabrication de l'Europe par des technocrates, et d'autre part au "nationalisme" inverse de divers partis, de gauche et de droite,  refuser un sacro-saint "abandon de souverainet" pour faire une vraie Fdration..

Je suis pour.. Cependant, pour en avoir une , il faut une structure politique relle, avec gouvernement et tout et tout.. Ce que refusent une partie des europens..

(_il y a 15 ans, j'avais vot NON au rfrendum pour la sparation du Qubec pour cette raison :  quand on regarde l'Histoire, une structure, un pays, ne s'tablit pas en 100, voire 150 ans.. Ne pas crer la structure parce que le texte initial n'est pas parfait, ou vouloir la dtruire au bout de 150 ans est une aberration historique. Et j'ai donc vot OUI au rfrendum sur l'Europe_)

----------


## DonQuiche

@grafkim_fr
Les investisseurs ne placent pas leur argent en fonction de ce qui sauvera le monde mais en fonction de ce qui leur rapportera le plus de fric et rien d'autre !  ::mouarf:: 
Et du fait des incertitudes sur l'euro les obligations amricaines  dix ans sont beaucoup plus intressantes que les franaises, c'est facile  comprendre, c'est une vidence, il n'y a pas besoin d'aller inventer je ne sais quelle thorie du complot peu crdible qui impliquerait l'ensemble des acteurs conomiques de la plante. Les USA ont vraisemblablement influenc le planning des agences de notation aprs la perte de leur AAA, ils n'en ont plus besoin aujourd'hui.

Sur la dmographie, le fait est que le baby-boom est moins prononc chez eux que chez nous, il te suffit de regarder les pyramides des ges que j'ai donnes. Sans doute  cause de l'immigration, leur taux de natalit tant sans cela assez faiblard il me semble.

Aux US les chmeurs sont comptabiliss depuis des sondages raliss sur des dizaines de milliers de personne. En France, seules les personnes inscrites  l'ANPE sont chmeurs, pas les autres, notamment pas ceux qui ne sont pas inscrits faute de droits au chmage (jeunes notamment). Aux Etats-Unis, si tu as travaill une heure dans le mois, tu auras t chmeur trois semaines sur quatre. En France tu seras comptabilis comme non-chmeur ce mois-ci. Alors, qui est le plus fiable ?

Enfin, oui, laisser les improductifs crever (retraits et chmeurs), c'est conomiquement avantageux. Ce n'est pas ce que je prconise mais les fait est.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les USA vont se faire ouvrir en deux ds que le prix du baril va monter haut et de manire durable. A ce moment l (bientt bientt) leur seule option sera de s'approprier unilatralement une partie de la production ptrolire mondiale, en bref, de casser le march ptrolier mondial et unique actuel.
> 
> Ils ont fait dj 2 guerres dans cette optique.


Dans cette optique-l, les US produisent une partie non-ngligeable de leur ptrole, la production Franaise est symbolique tout au plus (et le Royaume-Uni est exportateur net, na-na-na-on-est-meilleur-que-vous ::mouarf:: )....

----------


## Acropole

> Il me semble que la 5me rpublique a commenc en 1958
> Donc 39 ans de droite/centre-droit pour 15 ans de pouvoir pour la gauche.
> Ce qui est quand meme un peu diffrent de la proportion des 50-50.
> La o je voulait en venir c'est que Acropole sous entend que le paysage politique franais se limite a une division gale du pouvoir


La crise actuelle a commenc en 74 avec le premier choc ptrolier et avec  la loi Giscard forant les emprunts d'tat auprs des banques (en gros).
Ce qui s'est pass avant n'est pas franchement a prendre en considration.




> 2)Le pouvoir n'est pas qu'a la prsidence, donc que Bayrou passe ca ne changerait pas grand chose. Celui-ci n'a aucune soutient au parlement/senat et ne ferait que regarder depuis son sige ce qui se passe.


Je sais, c'est ce que j'ai dis. Quoi qu'il arrive, le quinquennat qui vient est foutu.
Faut juste esprer provoquer un choc suffisant pour que a change vraiment dans 5 ans. (ce qui rpond au point 3)




> 4) Et vous aussi a premire vue


Je ne prtend pas diriger le pays, moi.






> J'ai du mal cout les propos de Marine mais bon c'est vrai que je ne la supporte pas


Le Pen poste sur ce forum ?
Et cette taxe anti dlocalisation est reprise un peu de tous les cots.




> Cette guerre mondiale nous arrangeait bien quand il s'agissait de payer les autres pays, d'exploiter leurs populations,...
> Cette guerre mondiale nous arrangeait bien quand on a prfr acheter un t-shirt  5 au lieu de 10


Pas en ce qui me concerne.
Par contre tu soulve un point que j'avais oubli de mentionner. Re-localisation ou taxe =  inflation.

----------


## souviron34

> Par contre, les problmes sociaux ont commenc directement lorsque la gnration issue de l'aprs-guerre a commenc  devenir adulte. Et comme toute gnration ayant grandi dans un monde calme (relativement par rapport au bordel de la crise des annes 30 et de la WWII), elle s'est imagine que tout leur est d pour leurs beaux yeux, que bosser  l'usine c'est pour les cons et que eux, fallait aller  l'universit pour avoir un diplme invendable sur le march du travail mais c'est pas grave. C'est un phnomne qui n'est pas spcifique  la France, l'URSS a eu droit au mme alors qu'il n'a rien dlocalis du tout


Euh.....  ::aie:: 

La gnration qui est de l'aprs-guerre est  la retraite.

Ma gnration (fin des annes 50) n'a pas du tout imagin que tout leur est d etc etc.. : 50% des jeunes partaient bosser en usine  16 ans. Sur les 50% restants, la plupart aprs le bac faisaient des trucs courts (_filles : hotesses de l'air, dactylos, infirmires ou secrtaires mdicales; gars = letroniciens, mcanos, IUT ou instits (coute Diane Dufresne ou Charlebois_). A la fac nous tions 15 en licence  Dijon, et 12 en DEA  Paris. Avec 2 personnes seulement qui ont boss en recherche dans le domaine aprs la thse..


C'est au contraire les jeunes gnrations,  partir de celle qu'on nomme "Y" (ceux qui ont dans la trentaine aujourdhui) que c'est apparu...

Faut pas inverser l'Histoire..

----------


## BenoitM

> Euh..... 
> 
> La gnration qui est de l'aprs-guerre est  la retraite.
> 
> Ma gnration (fin des annes 50) n'a pas du tout imagin que tout leur est d etc etc.. : 50% des jeunes partaient bosser en usine  16 ans. Sur les 50% restants, la plupart aprs le bac faisaient des trucs courts (_filles : hotesses de l'air, dactylos ou secrtaires mdicales; gars = letroniciens, mcanos, IUT (oute Diane Dufresne ou Charlebois_). A la fac nous tions 15 en licence  Dijon, et 12 en DEA  Paris. Avec 2 personnes de ma gnration qui ont boss en recherche dans le domaine aprs la thse..
> 
> 
> C'est au contraire les jeunes gnrations,  partir de celle qu'on nomme "Y" (ceux qui ont dans la trentaine aujourdhui) que c'est apparu...
> 
> Faut pas inverser l'Histoire..


Euh c'est pourtant "votre" gnration a vcu  crdit depuis 35 ans surle dos de la gnration Y  :;): 

Et puis c'est pas moi c'est l'autre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Dans cette optique-l, les US produisent une partie non-ngligeable de leur ptrole, la production Franaise est symbolique tout au plus (et le Royaume-Uni est exportateur net, na-na-na-on-est-meilleur-que-vous)....


Les USA importent plus de la moiti de leur consommation, alors certes a veut dire qu'ils en produisent presque 50% mais ils ont atteint leur pic de production depuis plus de 30 ans donc a ne peut que baisser.

La France n'a pas de ptrole, certes, mais son lectricit est bas sur le nuclaire, alors qu'aux USA c'est charbon et ptrole pour l'essentiel. Donc pas le mme impact.

Pour le RU c'est pareil qu'aux USA, ils ont atteint le pic mais c'est plus rcent. Globalement en Mer du Nord la production descend tous les ans de quelques %.

Ca c'est pour la prod.

Ensuite l'amnagement du territoire aux USA n'a rien  voir avec celui d'Europe. Nous on bnficie de sicles d'histoire qui font que les gens vivent dans les villes  part dans certaines mtropoles.

Aux USA dans toutes les villes de moyenne importance les gens vivent loin, trs loin de tout. Ils ont des zones d'habitations qu'ils appellent les suburbs o il n'y a rien  part des habitations. Ils ont l'obligation absolue d'avoir une voiture ne serait-ce que pour remplir le frigo. Et a, a va poser un problme norme ds lors qu'ils ne pourront plus avoir 2 voitures par mnage. Cette situation est beaucoup moins marque en Europe.

Ces 2 points font que les USA sont bien plus sensibles que les Europens aux fluctuations du prix du ptrole.

J'oublie certainement des trucs.

----------


## souviron34

> Euh c'est pourtant "votre" gnration a vcu  crdit depuis 35 ans surle dos de la gnration Y 
> 
> Et puis c'est pas moi c'est l'autre


 ::roll:: 

Faut que tu rvises..

Comme je l'ai dj dit ailleurs, je ne connais mme pas 10% des gens de ma gnration qui sont propritaires, mais pas seulement par impossibilit : personne ou quasi ne voulait l'tre..

Je n'ai jamais eu un seul cdit de ma vie, et mes amis/copains non plus... Comme je dis 10% environ seulement..

Mais au contraire "notre" mentalit a t de louer..


Par contre, 'est toi qui dis que c'est la faute de ceux d'avant.. JE ne fais qu'expliquer que c'est faux..

----------


## BenoitM

> Le Pen poste sur ce forum ?
> Et cette taxe anti dlocalisation est reprise un peu de tous les cots.


Tu sais il existe un autre monde en dehors de ce forum  ::roll:: 




> Pas en ce qui me concerne.
> Par contre tu soulve un point que j'avais oubli de mentionner. Re-localisation ou taxe =  inflation.


Euh Nous, c'est nous globalement.
Quoique j'ai un doute que tu te dises "je vais acheter ce produit 3x plus cher parce que c'est franais" et mme si tu l'as fais, tu as profit du fait que les autres achetent "made chinois" et donc conomisent de l'argent pour le dpenser chez "toi*"  *aussi a prendre dans un sens gnral

----------


## BenoitM

> Comme je l'ai dj dit ailleurs, je ne connais mme pas 10% des gens de ma gnration qui sont propritaires, mais pas seulement par impossibilit : personne ou quasi ne voulait l'tre..
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu un seul cdit de ma vie, et mes amis/copains non plus... Comme je dis 10% environ seulement..
> 
> Mais au contraire "notre" mentalit a t de louer..
> 
> Par contre, 'est toi qui dis que c'est la faute de ceux d'avant.. JE ne fais qu'expliquer que c'est faux..


Euh ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas acheter que tu n'as pas profiter.
Si le dficit c'est creus pendant 35 ans. C'est toutes les gnration qui ont vcu durant cette periode qui en ont profiter.
Que se soit les enfants/parents qui ont eu droit a des coles que l'tat ne pouvait pas financer, des transports publiques que l'etat ne pouvait pas financer, des retraites que l'tat ne pouvait financer, des routes que l'etat ne pouvait pas financer,...
Les 72 milliards  dpenss durant les 35 dernieres annes nous ont a tous servis d'une manire ou d'une autre.

Que se soit de manire directe ou indirecte. Si tu penses que tu n'en as pas profiter directement. Tu en as profit indirectement car cet argent a fait tourner l'conomie et donc a permis  ce que tu gardes ton travail.
Car si on a donn l'argent  Paul et que Paul a dpens cette argent chez toi, sans l'argent donn  Paul , tu n'aurais pas eu de quoi travailler.


(C'est un peu comme le RMI, on oublie souvent que l'argent qu'on donne a une personne, celle-ci va la remettre une partie de celle-ci dans l'conomieen achetant sa nouriture, en payant de la TVA sur celle-ci,...)

----------


## souviron34

> La France n'a pas de ptrole, certes, mais son lectricit est bas sur le nuclaire, alors qu'aux USA c'est charbon et ptrole pour l'essentiel. Donc pas le mme impact.


Plus de 50% de la production lctrique aux USA est hydro-lectrique...

Sauf que comme on connat pas a ici, on "oublie"..

C'est renouvelable, gratuit, et  non polluant..




> Aux USA dans toutes les villes de moyenne importance les gens vivent loin, trs loin de tout. Ils ont des zones d'habitations qu'ils appellent les suburbs o il n'y a rien  part des habitations.


Encore une fois..
*NON*

Les "banlieues-dortoirs" c'est dans des pays comme la France.. AuX USA les banlieues (mais c'est diffcile  comprendre pour un Franais) sont quasi-autarciques,  part les banlieues chic  : cafs, cinmas, restaus, bowlings, usines, centres commerciaux, petits magasins locaux (_nos "petits arabes du coin" sont , suivant les etats, des "petits chinois" ou des "petits mexicains" ou des "petits indiens".._) 





> Ils ont l'obligation absolue d'avoir une voiture ne serait-ce que pour remplir le frigo. Et a, a va poser un problme norme ds lors qu'ils ne pourront plus avoir 2 voitures par mnage. Cette situation est beaucoup moins marque en Europe.


A cause des distances et de la place..





> Ces 2 points font que les USA sont bien plus sensibles que les Europens aux fluctuations du prix du ptrole.


Oui : qu'ils ont du ptrole chez eux, qu'ils en dcouvrent quasi tous les jours (Rue vers l'or noir dans le Dakota du Nord, ce qui donne pleins de boulot par ailleurs,..

Mais surtout encore une fois pourquoi comparer les USA et la France ?? Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez... !!!!

----------


## souviron34

> Euh ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas acheter que tu n'as pas profiter.
> Si le dficit c'est creus pendant 35 ans. C'est toutes les gnration qui ont vcu durant cette periode qui en ont profiter.
> Que se soit les enfants/parents qui ont eu droit a des coles que l'tat ne pouvait pas financer, des transports publiques que l'etat ne pouvait pas financer, des retraites que l'tat ne pouvait financer, des routes que l'etat ne pouvait pas financer,...
> Les 72 milliards  dpenss durant les 35 dernieres annes nous ont a tous servis d'une manire ou d'une autre.
> 
> Que se soit de manire directe ou indirecte. Si tu penses que tu n'en as pas eu droit. Tu en as profit car cette argent a fait tourne l'conomie et donc a permis  ce que tu gardes ton travaille.
> Car si on a donn l'argent  Paul et que Paul a dpens cette argent chez toi, sans l'argent donn  Paul , tu n'auras pas eu de quoi travailler


Admettons, mais ce n'est pas ce de quoi je parlais : c'est  des contre-vrits :




> Par contre, les problmes sociaux ont commenc _directement lorsque la gnration issue de l'aprs-guerre a commenc  devenir adulte_. Et comme toute gnration ayant grandi dans un monde calme (relativement par rapport au bordel de la crise des annes 30 et de la WWII), *elle s'est imagine que tout leur est d pour leurs beaux yeux, que bosser  l'usine c'est pour les cons et que eux, fallait aller  l'universit pour avoir un diplme invendable sur le march du travail* mais c'est pas grave


La gnration d'aprs-guerre a boss sans diplmes, celle d'aprs gure mieux, et celle d'aprs pas mieux. Puis il y a eu la "bof-gnration" (ceux des dbuts du SIDA, qui ont la quarantaine), et la "Y"..

Franchement...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Personne ne connait la situation exacte des reserves de ptrole. On en dcouvre des nouvelles assez rgulirement.

De plus, la thorie du pic de production unique est beaucoup trop simpliste,  cause des nouvelles dcouvertes mais aussi des volutions technologiques et conomiques (prix du barril qui s'apprcie, prix de la main d'oeuvre qui dcroit) qui rendent viables des gisement catalogus avant comme inexploitables. Il n'y aura donc pas *un* pic mais une volution assez imprvisible avec des pics, des chutes de la production et des reprises...le Royaume-Uni a dj connu deux pics, et si demain on dcouvre de nouveaux gisements en mer du Nord il pourrait y en avoir un troisime. 

@Souviron34: plus de 50% de la production electrique des US serait hydroelectrique? Ce n'est pas ce qu'eux-mme annoncent.
http://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/i..._united_states
Par contre ils ont un _potentiel_  norme en matire d'nrgies renouvellables (solaire, hydroelectrique de toute sortes, olienne). Ils ont aussi un parc nuclaire important, mme si le leader (technologique, du moins) en la matire reste la France (suivie du Canada et de l'Inde).

Notons aussi que le ptrole compte pour moins de 1% de leur production lctrique.

----------


## BenoitM

> Admettons, mais ce n'est pas ce de quoi je parlais : c'est  des contre-vrits :
> 
> 
> 
> La gnration d'aprs-guerre a boss sans diplmes, celle d'aprs gure mieux, et celle d'aprs pas mieux. Puis il y a eu la "bof-gnration" (ceux des dbuts du SIDA, qui ont la quarantaine), et la "Y"..
> 
> Franchement...


BabyBoomer: 1945-1960: n aprs la guerre, Ils avait 30 ans quand les premier dficit au eu lui 
Generation X 1960-1979: Les plus jeunes avait 15 ans quand les dficits se sont creus je vois mal comment ils pourraient etre responsable.
Generation Y : n en 1980-1999 tait entrain de naitre pendant l'explosition du dficit mais a ce moment la gnration X commencait a tre rellement active (mais je suppose que c'est cette gnration qui commencait  devenir active qui a dcid de faire le premier choc ptrolier  20 ans )

Alors votre gnration X et Y responsable?

De plus quelle gnration tait au pouvoir quand les dficit on explos?
VGE n en 1926
Mitterant n en 1916
Chirac n en 1932

----------


## ManusDei

> 2)Le pouvoir n'est pas qu'a la prsidence, donc que Bayrou passe ca ne changerait pas grand chose. Celui-ci n'a aucune soutient au parlement/senat et ne ferait que regarder depuis son sige ce qui se passe.


Bayrou lu aura des soutiens issus de la droite et de la gauche, en plus de la vague de centristes qui dbarqueraient suite  l'lection prsidentielle (on peut raisonnablement supposer qu'il introduirait une part de proportionnelle avant les lgislatives, ou qu'il dissoudrait dans la foule).

De mme si Mlenchon est lu (mais il aura plus de soutien du PS, et plus d'opposition de l'UMP).

Au final, seule Marine Le Pen ne pourrait pas gouverner (j'ignore Joly, Poutoux, Arthaud, Morin).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bayrou lu aura des soutiens issus de la droite et de la gauche, en plus de la vague de centristes qui dbarqueraient suite  l'lection prsidentielle (*on peut raisonnablement supposer qu'il introduirait une part de proportionnelle avant les lgislatives
> *


Ah bon ? Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu fais a sans une loi organique, ou comment tu fais voter une telle loi dans la configuration actuelle des deux chambres ?????

Tu m'as l'air d'avoir des notions assez "personnelles" sur le fonctionnement constitutionnel de ce pays.




> De mme si Mlenchon est lu (mais il aura plus de soutien du PS, et plus d'opposition de l'UMP).


Mme si le PS abrite en son sein quelques extrmistes (dont le regrettable Hamon, extrmiste de circonstance au demeurant car ancien rocardien), je vois mal ce parti s'engager en bloc derrire un tel individu et son programme  faire peur.




> Au final, seule Marine Le Pen ne pourrait pas gouverner (j'ignore Joly, Poutoux, Arthaud, Morin).


De la mme manire que Mlenchon.

----------


## DonQuiche

Sur la question des alliances, je suis en dsaccord. Si le PS refusait de signer un accord avec un prsident lu avec lequel il a manifestement des liens, rendant ainsi le pays ingouvernable en pleine crise avec critiques internationales aux ditions du matiin, du midi et du soir, son lectorat ne comprendrait pas et ne l'accepterait pas. Qui plus est je vois mal pourquoi ils se priveraient du pouvoir pendant cinq ans alors qu'il leur suffirait de mettre un peu de vin dans leur eau avec possibilit de blmer Mlenchon  la fin.

Concernent le FN, je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait diffrent. Au niveau local la droite s'est souvent allie avec le FN du temps du pre et, aujourd'hui, alors qu'un tiers de l'lectorat dit partager les ides de Marine Le Pen et que seul un tiers se dclare en stricte opposition, il ne faudrait pas longtemps pour que l'UMP cde aux sirnes du pouvoir et rende le FN acceptable, tout en se prsentant auprs des lecteurs catholiques comme une force de modration qui empchera les excs.

----------


## Acropole

La dissolution de l'assembl et le vote dans la foul avant l't lui permettra d'avoir les soutiens ncessaires avant que sa cote ne se dgrade.
Aprs, bein, ce serra comme avant, en beaucoup plus pareil.
Mais a aura au moins eu l'avantage de nous sortir de l'ornire gauche/droite classique (enfin, on peut l'esprer).

----------


## Acropole

> il leur suffirait de mettre un peu de vin dans leur eau


Pour le coup c'est Mlenchon qui mettrait un gros coup de rouge dans l'eau de rose du PS.  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le reste, tu as raison, il ne faut pas _sur_estimer la force de conviction idologique de ces personnes. L'appel des banquets lysens et des camra de tl leur sont bien plus attrayants qu'une photo en noir et blanc dans un livre d'histoire.

----------


## Marco46

> Plus de 50% de la production lctrique aux USA est hydro-lectrique...
> 
> Sauf que comme on connat pas a ici, on "oublie"..
> 
> C'est renouvelable, gratuit, et  non polluant..


MiaowZedong a rpondu.




> Encore une fois..
> *NON*
> 
> Les "banlieues-dortoirs" c'est dans des pays comme la France.. AuX USA les banlieues (mais c'est diffcile  comprendre pour un Franais) sont quasi-autarciques,  part les banlieues chic  : cafs, cinmas, restaus, bowlings, usines, centres commerciaux, petits magasins locaux (_nos "petits arabes du coin" sont , suivant les etats, des "petits chinois" ou des "petits mexicains" ou des "petits indiens".._)


Comme tu le dis toi mme les distances font qu'on peut pas aller  pied dans ces magasins locaux. En Europe si.




> Oui : qu'ils ont du ptrole chez eux, qu'ils en dcouvrent quasi tous les jours (Rue vers l'or noir dans le Dakota du Nord, ce qui donne pleins de boulot par ailleurs,..
> 
> Mais surtout encore une fois pourquoi comparer les USA et la France ?? Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez... !!!!


Ah oui du ptrole on en dcouvre quasiment tous les jours c'est vrai, mais quelles sont les proportions par rapport  la consommation ? Environ 1 baril dcouvert pour 7 consomms actuellement et la tendance va vers le grand cart. Tu as admettras que a pose un sacr problme, a veut dire que les rserves extractibles fondent comme neige au soleil.




> Personne ne connait la situation exacte des reserves de ptrole. On en dcouvre des nouvelles assez rgulirement.


Exacte au baril prs c'est clair que non. Exacte  la louche c'est clair que si. En plus l'information est trs facile  trouver, ya rien de secret tout est public. Simplement les journaleux n'en parlent pas, donc les gens ne sont pas informs.

Le pic des dcouvertes de ptrole est pass depuis plus de 30 ans. C'est un fait avr.

Tu comprends bien qu' partir du moment o l'on ne peut faire sortir de terre que ce que l'on a trouv il va forcment y avoir un pic pour la production puisque pour les dcouvertes a fait 30 ans qu'on l'a *constat*.




> De plus, la thorie du pic de production unique est beaucoup trop simpliste,  cause des nouvelles dcouvertes mais aussi des volutions technologiques et conomiques (prix du barril qui s'apprcie, prix de la main d'oeuvre qui dcroit) qui rendent viables des gisement catalogus avant comme inexploitables. Il n'y aura donc pas un pic mais une volution assez imprvisible avec des pics, des chutes de la production et des reprises...le Royaume-Uni a dj connu deux pics, et si demain on dcouvre de nouveaux gisements en mer du Nord il pourrait y en avoir un troisime.


Pic de production unique, plateau fluctuant sur 10/15 ans, qu'est ce que a change ? Il y a eu un dbut et il y aura une fin, et on en est visiblement sur le point de dmarrer la pente descendante puisque les 2/3 des pays producteurs ont pass le pic.

Tu cites le RU par exemple, ils ont eu 2 pics, dans les annes 80 et dbut 2000, c'est vrai, mais aujourd'hui on est tomb  la moiti de la production maximale. Et la Mer du Nord a t prospecte en long en large et en travers. 

Quand aux volutions technologiques permettant de forer plus profond et dans des conditions plus difficiles a ne permet que de gagner quelques % sur le total d'arrive.

En fin de compte a ne changera pas la tendance. La plante a un stock de ptrole fini, on ne pourra pas en faire sortir indfiniment du sol, et le maximum que l'on peut en faire sortir en terme dbit est trs proche s'il n'a pas dj t atteint (production mondiale stable depuis 5 ans, et pas de hausse significative  l'horizon).

Notes que pour le concept de Pic c'est un gologue de Shell, Mr Hubbert qui avait trouv le concept en prdisant le pic de production US pour 1970 (il l'a annonc 10 ans  l'avance) en se basant sur le pic des dcouvertes qui avait eu lieu dans les annes 30.
On constate que dans les autres pays ayant pass leur pic,  quelques exceptions prs (raisons gopolitiques la plupart du temps), on passe du pic des dcouvertes au pic de production en 20  40 ans ...

Bref, que l'volution future soit chaotique avec des hauts des bas etc ... Bien videmment, mais la *tendance gnrale* sera la baisse du dbit d'extraction *donc* une hausse des prix de plus en plus forte puisqu'il n'y a rien pour remplacer le ptrole.

----------


## souviron34

> En fin de compte a ne changera pas la tendance. La plante a un stock de ptrole fini, on ne pourra pas en faire sortir indfiniment du sol, et le maximum que l'on peut en faire sortir en terme dbit est trs proche s'il n'a pas dj t atteint (production mondiale stable depuis 5 ans, et pas de hausse significative  l'horizon).


Mais la plante a un stock de *tout* qui est fini (sauf le vent)  ::P: 

On va arriver d'ici 60-100 ans aux limites du stock de silicium,  ce qu'on dit.. Donc adieu ordi, portabes, tlphones, ipod et ipad et blackberrys divers...

On arrive dj aux limites des terres agricoles, donc adieu radis, navets, choux-fleurs,  farine, etc etc..

On aurait dj dpass les limites du dboisement, donc adieu arbres, forts, plantes vertes, ...

Tu te suicides ??

Tiens, j'entendais hier soir  Arte :  au X ime sicle, en France, il y avait pnurie de poisson de rivire  cause de l'accroissement de la population. On s'est donc tourn vers le poisson de mer..

Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil : on crve un peu, puis on s'adapte et on trouve autre chose.

Et si on crve pour de bon, comme j'ai dj dit ailleurs, "_a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre_", en tant qu'astronome, la plante sera bien dbarasse et a ne changera rien  l'Univers...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron34: plus de 50% de la production electrique des US serait hydroelectrique? Ce n'est pas ce qu'eux-mme annoncent.
> http://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/i..._united_states
> Par contre ils ont un _potentiel_  norme en matire d'nrgies renouvellables (solaire, hydroelectrique de toute sortes, olienne). Ils ont aussi un parc nuclaire important, mme si le leader (technologique, du moins) en la matire reste la France (suivie du Canada et de l'Inde).
> 
> Notons aussi que le ptrole compte pour moins de 1% de leur production lctrique.


Mea culpa  ::oops::   ::sm:: 

J'tais trop imbib.... de mes annes au Qubec et en Ontario : pratiquement 100% d'hydro-lectrique, alimentant mine de rien gaklement toute la rgion de New York, et une bonne partie de celle de Chicago, surtout en hiver...

_Errare humanum est.._

----------


## Marco46

> Tiens, j'entendais hier soir  Arte :  au X ime sicle, en France, il y avait pnurie de poisson de rivire  cause de l'accroissement de la population. On s'est donc tourn vers le poisson de mer..


Ah ben tu me rassures alors, on va se tourner vers le ptrole de l'espace et tout ira bien.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah bon ? Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu fais a sans une loi organique, ou comment tu fais voter une telle loi dans la configuration actuelle des deux chambres ?????
> 
> Tu m'as l'air d'avoir des notions assez "personnelles" sur le fonctionnement constitutionnel de ce pays.


Acropole a rpondu (je plagies Marco46, sans honte  ::D: ). Et a fonctionnerait pareil avec Mlenchon.

----------


## pmithrandir

Hello,

Et bien, je dmnage et je n'ai pas de connexion pendant moins de 2 jours et voila 5 pages de plus dans la discussion.

Alors, dj, quelques avis en vrac : 

Souviron, tu voques le fait que l'on ne se satisfait plus d'un DUT maintenant. Effectivement, je trouve comme toi que c'est assez regrettable dans l'ide. La formation est toujours aussi intressante. Par contre, on vit dans un monde qui a dcid pour TOUS les pays occidentaux d'utiliser le modle LMD. 
Si tu as une licence, tu peux prtendre a un quivalent bachelor outre atlantique. Si tu as un DUT, tu prtends plus a ce diplme. 

Les offres sont parfois en bac+2, mais de plus en plus en BAC +3.
Donc, oui, c'est triste qu'on ai 80% des jeunes qui quitte pour aller en licence, mais 50% de la promotion va en licence pro en gnral.

Au final, c'est juste la formation de DUT qui n'a jamais t adapt et qui devrait se faire maintenant en 3 ans avec un programme peut tre plus complet. (ou plus de rptition). Personnellement, ma licence ne m'a servit a rien du tout, j'ai refait mon programme de premire anne de DUT sur JAVA.(j'ai russi a la valider avec plus de 50% d'absence, dont plus d'un mois conscutif et quelques zro sur mon bulletin parce que je ne m'tais mme pas dplac, c'est dire le niveau dplorable demand.

Pour rpondre  la soi disant autonomie nergtique franaise grce au nuclaire, rappelons encore une fois que nous n'avons absolument pas d'uranium ou de matriaux radioactif utilisable dans une centrale en France. tout est import de nos anciennes colonies(africaine entre autre, je dirais du Nigeria de mmoire). La force licorne, vous croyez qu'elle sert a quoi...

Pour le fait de passer de la proportionnelle a l'assemble, le prsident a plusieurs choix a sa disposition aprs une lections qui l'a vu recueillir plus de 50% des suffrage : 
 - attendre que les mec viennent manger dans sa main, ce qui est le plus efficace.
 - dissoudre l'assemble et porter un message aux franais leur demandant de valider une assemble plus amicale(difficile et dangereux).
 - lancer un rfrendum qui reste l'outil de dcision des lois le plus puissant que nous avons en France. aucune instance ne peut aller a l'encontre du vote populaire et la loi est promulgue ds que le rsultat est dfinitif normalement.

Donc, oui, si Bayrou est lu, il introduira de la proportionnelle  l'assemble, et il aura de nombreux soutien pour cela.  FN, vert, front de gauche, communistes dans une moindre mesure, CNPT, etc... tous ont besoin d'avoir des dputs pour avoir des subventions publiques.

POur le fait de foutre le bordel, ne nous y trompons pas, le FN passera au pouvoir un jour. si le systme n'est pas rnov, repens et surtout si les lites continuent a se servir autant dans les caisses, la grogne va continuer  crotre, et dans 5 ans marine sera premire au premier tour, et dans 10 elle gagnera les lections, peut tre dans 15 ans au mieux.


Aprs, et c'est pour cela que j'aime discuter de ce genre de sujet ici avec des gens de diffrentes gnrations, on oublie souvent ce que nous a rappell souviron, que le travail alinant a t une des cible des travailleurs et des syndicats. Oui, faire le mme travail des annes durant, c'est usant. 
Oui, la robotique a t vue comme une faon de pallier a ces defauts.

Si vous lisez barjavel, la nuit des temps entre autre, vous pourrez extrapoler les 2 civilisations prsentes dans le livre.
L'une d'entre elle est une nation qui produit beaucoup, a toute vitesse, en mode fourmi. Pollution, guerre, tous les defauts de l'humanit sont prsent.
De l'autre cot, on a une civilisation qui fonctionne sur un principe de revenu citoyen qui permet de vivre, et de deux heures de travail hebdomadaire(qui consiste a ne rien faire devant une machine souvent)  obligatoires. Si le citoyen le veut, il peut avoir un peu plus de luxe en travaillant un peu plus, mais dans une limite raisonnable(on ne peut pas en thorie devenir super riche).

N'est ce pas dans un sens ce  que rvait les peuple il y a quelques annes ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Acropole a rpondu.


Non, il n'a pas rpondu. Il a juste parl de dissolution de l'assemble ce qui n'a strictement aucun effet sur les lois lectorales.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour rpondre  la soi disant autonomie nergtique franaise grce au nuclaire, rappelons encore une fois que nous n'avons absolument pas d'uranium ou de matriaux radioactif utilisable dans une centrale en France. tout est import de nos anciennes colonies(africaine entre autre, je dirais du Nigeria de mmoire). La force licorne, vous croyez qu'elle sert a quoi...


Je suppose que c'est pour moi a, j'ai pas dit que la France tait autonome en nergie, j'ai dit que la crise des combustibles fossiles aura moins d'impact (mais un impact norme quand mme hein) sur la France du fait de la part du nuclaire dans l'nergie et en particulier dans l'lectricit.




> POur le fait de foutre le bordel, ne nous y trompons pas, le FN passera au pouvoir un jour. si le systme n'est pas rnov, repens et surtout si les lites continuent a se servir autant dans les caisses, la grogne va continuer  crotre, et dans 5 ans marine sera premire au premier tour, et dans 10 elle gagnera les lections, peut tre dans 15 ans au mieux.


Ca fait 15 ans que j'entends dire que dans 5 ans a va pas tre possible les gens en auront marre. Donc bon ...

Et Souviron va te dire que lui a 60 ans qu'il l'entend (pardon seulement 40 ?  ::mrgreen:: ) et le voit depuis son tlescope. (humour je prcise)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Souviron, tu voques le fait que l'on ne se satisfait plus d'un DUT maintenant. Effectivement, je trouve comme toi que c'est assez regrettable dans l'ide. La formation est toujours aussi intressante. Par contre, on vit dans un monde qui a dcid pour TOUS les pays occidentaux d'utiliser le modle LMD.


Nous avons gard notre honours degree en 4 ans  :;):  ; en fait le LMD c'est l'implmentation de l'ECTS en France.




> Pour rpondre  la soi disant autonomie nergtique franaise grce au nuclaire, rappelons encore une fois que nous n'avons absolument pas d'uranium ou de matriaux radioactif utilisable dans une centrale en France. tout est import de nos anciennes colonies(africaine entre autre, je dirais du Nigeria de mmoire). La force licorne, vous croyez qu'elle sert a quoi...


La Force Licorne? Garantir contre la flambe des prix du cacao, dfendre les intrts d'une communaut Franaise implante dans le pays, empcher les US et la Chine d'entrer dans une chasse garde, utiliser l'arme qui vous cote si cher, a donne surement bonne conscience  certains, "dfendre le prestige de la France"...bref a peu prs  tout sauf contrler des gisements d'uranium, ce n'est pas la bonne partie de l'Afrique pour a. 

L'ex-colonie Franaise riche en uranium, c'est le Niger (le Nigeria, c'tait Anglais), qui a 5% des rserves mondiales. Cela dit, le principal fournisseur d'Uranium de la France (et de la plupart des pays occidentaux) reste le Canada et surtout, la France est le leader du retraitement des "combustibles" nuclaires uss (c'est pas avec Sellafield qu'on vous fera concurrence  ::aie:: ). Je le trouve quand mme trs bien, votre programme nuclaire  ::):

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour le fait de passer de la proportionnelle a l'assemble, le prsident a plusieurs choix a sa disposition aprs une lections qui l'a vu recueillir plus de 50% des suffrage : 
> - attendre que les mec viennent manger dans sa main, ce qui est le plus efficace.
> - dissoudre l'assemble et porter un message aux franais leur demandant de valider une assemble plus amicale(difficile et dangereux).
> - lancer un rfrendum qui reste l'outil de dcision des lois le plus puissant que nous avons en France. aucune instance ne peut aller a l'encontre du vote populaire et la loi est promulgue ds que le rsultat est dfinitif normalement.
> Donc, oui, si Bayrou est lu, il introduira de la proportionnelle  l'assemble, et il aura de nombreux soutien pour cela. FN, vert, front de gauche, communistes dans une moindre mesure, CNPT, etc... tous ont besoin d'avoir des dputs pour avoir des subventions publiques.


Euh il me semble qu'on vote la parlement/senat juste aprs l'lection prsidentiel maintenant donc pas besoin de dissoudre.
Mais c'est n'est pas parce qu'il serait lu prsident qu'il obtiendrait une majorit au parlement :
J'ai un doute qu'il puisse runir assez de mandataires autour de lui.
J'ai un doute sur le faite que les lecteurs voteraient de la mme faon  la prsidentiel qu' l'assambl




> De nombreux soutient  FN, vert, front de gauche, communistes dans une moindre mesure, CNPT


Euh il me semble que ca fait quand mme trs peu d'lu.
De plus dans la plupart des pays pour changer la constitution, il faut des majorits spciales mais bon je ne connais pas assez bien la loi franaise  ce sujet.

Le rfrendum me semble la seule technique raliste qu'il pourrait utiliser pour changer le mode de scrutin.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Euh il me semble qu'on vote la parlement/senat juste aprs l'lection prsidentiel maintenant donc pas besoin de dissoudre.
> Mais c'est n'est pas parce qu'il serait lu prsident qu'il obtiendrait une majorit au parlement :
> J'ai un doute qu'il puisse runir assez de mandataires autour de lui.
> J'ai un doute sur le faite que les lecteurs voteraient de la mme faon  la prsidentiel qu' l'assambl
> 
> 
> Euh il me semble que ca fait quand mme trs peu d'lu.
> De plus dans la plupart des pays pour changer la constitution, il faut des majorits spciales mais bon je ne connais pas assez bien la loi franaise  ce sujet.
> 
> Le rfrendum me semble la seule technique raliste qu'il pourrait utiliser pour changer le mode de scrutin.


Quand je parlais de soutien, c'tait dans le cadre d'un rfrendum. Effectivement, c'est la solution la plus simple pour changer le mode de scrutin, voir pour dcrter une 6eme rpublique. Et la, bizarrement tous les partis politiques exclu du parlement depuis le dbut de la 5me sont d'accord pour changer cela.

En fait, Bayrou pourrait tre un trs bon prsident de transition vers une nouvelle rpublique et une remise a plat de beaucoup de choses. Du fait de sa place centre, il est en position d'couter tout le monde(gauche comme droite) sans donner l'impression de baisser la culotte ou de trahir les ides de ses lecteurs.
La contrepartie, c'est qu'il peut aussi laisser passer beaucoup de choses peu sympathique, beaucoup de privilges pour recevoir le soutien par ailleur.


Pour ce qui est de ma prvision du passage du FN dans 10 ou 15 ans, je pense qu'il y a eu une mtamorphose norme de faite dans l'image du FN depuis quelques annes. Outre le visage de marine qui est plus "agrable" que celui de son pre, les ides extrmistes sont plus light et le discours plus complet. Ils atteignent en outre des scores qui peuvent bientt les faire passer comme favori de la droite devant l'UMP, ce qui bouleverserait le paysage politique franais. On voit dj beaucoup de dputs UMP attir par la gamelle, et ca ne changera pas tant que le FN montera en puissance.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, il n'a pas rpondu. Il a juste parl de dissolution de l'assemble ce qui n'a strictement aucun effet sur les lois lectorales.


A supposer qu'il soit lu, il peut profiter de l'tat de grce pour faire passer une rforme de ce genre par rfrendum, ou via le parlement. La possibilit de dissolution pour profiter de ces bons rsultats peut jouer aussi. Tu y rajoutes le fait qu' droite comme  gauche des gens proches du centre (Jupp, Valls, ventuellement Hollande ?) pourrait rejoindre la nouvelle majorit, et tu l'as ta majorit  l'Assemble pour faire cette rforme. Sans compter ceux qui rejoindront pour avoir un poste, et ceux qui rejoindront pour essayer de peser sur la politique  mettre en place (Dassier par exemple peut tre mis dans les deux catgories).




> La Force Licorne? Garantir contre la flambe des prix du cacao, dfendre les intrts d'une communaut Franaise implante dans le pays, empcher les US et la Chine d'entrer dans une chasse garde, utiliser l'arme qui vous cote si cher, a donne surement bonne conscience  certains, "dfendre le prestige de la France"...bref a peu prs  tout sauf contrler des gisements d'uranium, ce n'est pas la bonne partie de l'Afrique pour a.


Tu oublies s'occuper de l'extraction des citoyens franais en Cte d'Ivoire quand a a t le bordel en 2002-2003. C'tait pas la police ni l'arme locale qui allait chercher les franais pendant les meutes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour ce qui est de ma prvision du passage du FN dans 10 ou 15 ans, je pense qu'il y a eu une mtamorphose norme de faite dans l'image du FN depuis quelques annes. Outre le visage de marine qui est plus "agrable" que celui de son pre, les ides extrmistes sont plus light et le discours plus complet. Ils atteignent en outre des scores qui peuvent bientt les faire passer comme favori de la droite devant l'UMP, ce qui bouleverserait le paysage politique franais. On voit dj beaucoup de dputs UMP attir par la gamelle, et ca ne changera pas tant que le FN montera en puissance.


Le FN peut-t-il se garantir assez de parrainages? Plus son(sa) candidat(e) sera une menace crdible, plus il sera difficile de recueillir les signatures d'elus non-FN.

Le Pen interdite d'lctions prsidentielles, ce serait une dmonstration des limites de la dmocratie (en France). D'un ct, se serait scandaleux dans un pays qui se prtend toujours dmocratique; d'un autre, tant beaucoup trop misanthrope pour tre un bon dmocrate, je suis absolument pour cette interdiction ::?: 




> Tu oublies s'occuper de l'extraction des citoyens franais en Cte d'Ivoire quand a a t le bordel en 2002-2003. C'tait pas la police ni l'arme locale qui allait chercher les franais pendant les meutes.


a tombe dans la catgorie "dfendre les intrts de la communaut Franaise" non?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Euh il me semble qu'on vote la parlement/senat juste aprs l'lection prsidentiel maintenant donc pas besoin de dissoudre.


Non, juste l'assemble nationale. Par ailleurs on ne peut pas dissoudre dans l'anne qui suit l'lection lgislative. (disposition consitutionnelle).




> Mais c'est n'est pas parce qu'il serait lu prsident qu'il obtiendrait une majorit au parlement :
> J'ai un doute qu'il puisse runir assez de mandataires autour de lui.
> J'ai un doute sur le faite que les lecteurs voteraient de la mme faon  la prsidentiel qu' l'assambl


Dans la pluspart des dmocraties non; en France, le "monarchisme prsidentiel" de la Vme est tellement prsent dans les mentalits que l'lection du prsident cr une sorte de dynamique qui peut changer la donne.

Rappelons que la doctrine du "parlement croupion" a t aggrav par choix de Jospin de mettre les lgislatives dans la foule de la prsidentielle, alors que aprs le passage du septennant au quinquennat le jeu logique des dates eut voulu qu'elle ait lieu avant.




> De plus dans la plupart des pays pour changer la constitution, il faut des majorits spciales mais bon je ne connais pas assez bien la loi franaise  ce sujet.


Majorit des 3/5me des deux chambres du parlement (snat + assemble nationale) runis en congrs ou rfrendum dans la cadre d'un projet de rvision (rvision  l'initiative du pouvoir excutif), et referendum uniquement pour l'adoption d'une proposition de rvision (rvision  l'initiative du pouvoir lgislatif).

cf. article 89.




> Le rfrendum me semble la seule technique raliste qu'il pourrait utiliser pour changer le mode de scrutin.


Comme je l'ai mentionn supra, (ce qui a eu l'air de laisser tout le monde indiffrent) le mode de scrutin ne relve pas de dispositions constitutionnnelles (strictement rien n'empche de l'introduire en temps que disposition constitutionnel, nanmoins) mais de dispositions lgislatives organique (ce dernier point est  vrifier, je ne suis pas expert de la chose constitutionnelle : disposition lgislative organique ou ordinaire ? je crois que c'est organique, mais pas sur). 

Nanmoins, la procdure rfrendaire en France a deux destinations :

- modification consitutionnelle (on parle de referendum constituant)
- modification lgislative : ce cas peut tre appliqu aussi bien  une loi organique qu' une loi ordinaire. Nanmoins le champs d'application du referendum lgislatif est assez rduit : organisation des pouvoirs publics, rformes relatives  la politique conomique ou sociale, ratification d'un accord de communaut ou d'un trait,  si l'accord ou le trait a  des incidences sur le fonctionnement des institutions.



A noter que la constitution a un dispositif d'auto-protection : aucune modification constitutionnelle ne peut porter atteinte au caractre rpublicain de la constitution elle mme. (ce qui d'ailleurs pose un problme juridique extrmement complexe).

----------


## Bluedeep

> A supposer qu'il soit lu, il peut profiter de l'tat de grce pour faire passer une rforme de ce genre par rfrendum, ou via le parlement. La possibilit de dissolution pour profiter de ces bons rsultats peut jouer aussi.


Encore une fois, tu as une lecture assez "space" de la consitution car tu oublies un "lger" dtail : les lgislatives se font dans la foule des prsidentielle et et aucune dissolution n'est possible dans l'anne qui suit les lections.




> Tu oublies s'occuper de l'extraction des citoyens franais en Cte d'Ivoire quand a a t le bordel en 2002-2003. C'tait pas la police ni l'arme locale qui allait chercher les franais pendant les meutes.


On ne peut qu'approuver !

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, tu voques le fait que l'on ne se satisfait plus d'un DUT maintenant. 
> ...
> Au final, c'est juste la formation de DUT qui n'a jamais t adapt


Adapte  quoi ???

Elle a t parfaitement adapte pendant 30 ans, puisque c'tait mme le lieu o le taux d'embauche  la sortie tait maximal (_de mmoire quelque chose comme 99%_)

Or on parlait bien du chmage, des jeunes, et des diplmes, non ????





> Ca fait 15 ans que j'entends dire que dans 5 ans a va pas tre possible les gens en auront marre. Donc bon ...
> 
> Et Souviron va te dire que lui a 60 ans qu'il l'entend (pardon seulement 40 ? ) et le voit depuis son tlescope. (humour je prcise)


Lol non..

Ce que je dirais par contre, c'est que le pourcentage d'abstention augmente rgulirement,  toutes les lections, et que cela devrait tre plus qu'un coup de semonce, mais un sisme dans la classe politique..

Vu ce qu'on voit, j'ai peine  voir les prmices d'un Fukushima, et pourtant la "dmocratie" dont on se flatte l'est de moins en moins... y compris dans les lections prudhommales..

A quel niveau de non-reprsentativit le peuple et/ou les lites vont-ils finir par ragir ? telle est la question de fond...

Mais  l'heure actuelle, la France "dtentrice" ou "cratrice" des droits de l'Homme, et "un modle de dmocratie" me fait bien rire... ou pleurer.. c'est selon..

----------


## ManusDei

> Encore une fois, tu as une lecture assez "space" de la consitution car tu oublies un "lger" dtail : les lgislatives se font dans la foule des prsidentielle et et aucune dissolution n'est possible dans l'anne qui suit les lections.


Pas de lecture "space" de la constitution, je ne la connais pas par cur, c'est tout. Mais merci pour l'information.
Aucune dissolution dans l'anne qui suit les prsidentielles, ou les lgislatives ?

C'est possible de modifier tout a avec une 6me Rpublique ? (aprs tout, le passage  une 6me rpublique est dans les projets du FdG, et est rgulirement voque par le Modem)

----------


## Acropole

Pourquoi personne n'embraye sur ce que j'ai dis plus haut :
re-localisation ou taxe = inflation.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pas de lecture "space" de la constitution, je ne la connais pas par cur, c'est tout. Mais merci pour l'information.
> Aucune dissolution dans l'anne qui suit les prsidentielles, ou les lgislatives ?


Les lgislatives.

C'est une protection pour viter qu'un prsident ne rpte les lections pour obtenir de guerre lasse un parlement  sa botte (la possibilit de dissoudre la chambre tant dj une bizarrerie assez rare dans les dmocraties).




> C'est possible de modifier tout a avec une 6me Rpublique ? (aprs tout, le passage  une 6me rpublique est dans les projets du FdG, et est rgulirement voque par le Modem)


Pas besoin d'une 6me rpublique, une modification constitutionnelle suffit.

Pour la procdure, cf. mon rsum supra ou sinon cf. article 89 de la consitution.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pourquoi personne n'embraye sur ce que j'ai dis plus haut :
> re-localisation ou taxe = inflation.


Parce que c'est je pense evident pour beaucoup qu'un produit francais coute plus cher qu'un produit tranger.

Souviron, j'ai utilis adapter, au lieu de voluer. je n'avais pas saisi le contresens possible avant ta question.

Je voulais dire que le DUT, un diplome qui a beaucoup d'atout, aurait du volu vers le systme LMD au lieu de rester camp sur la position : ca marche depuis 30 ans, ca continuera. Les 10 ans depuis que l'on parle du LMD auront montr que non, le DUT avait lui aussi besoind 'adaptation, contrairement a ce qui s'est dit a l'poque.

----------

